# February No/Low-Buy 2014



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 31, 2014)

Share your goals!  How low can you go this month?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 31, 2014)

Yay! February!

Since it's a short month I'm going to be testing my willpower. I will...

-not buy anything drug store

-cancel my second birchbox sub that i got specifically for Feb's box

-limit swapping and really use what i get

-no cosmetics purchases on instagram

-continue to only eat out 1x a week with my boyfriend -- except we need to structure this better since it becomes a late lunch out, then random coffee and shopping, THEN go to grocery store to get snacks, watch a movie, get drinks with friends...kinda defeats the purpose

I am allowed..

-to buy a replacement Kiehl's bb cream if I run out, provided the Smashbox CC cream I have *really* doesn't match my winter skin (got a full size in a swap. can't decide if its too orange or not)

-buy anything with birchbox points if there's a good code out (~$100 in points)

-have $25 in cash for funsies impulse buys. Let's see how far it can go!

This month I'll be having my first round of exams (woo hoo grad school) for the semester. I need to *not* go to a coffee shop all day and spend crazy money on coffee and meals there. Gotta plan ahead.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 31, 2014)

Yay! I'm going to have to work on my list today/tonight. It's going to have to be another low-buy month simply because SO VERY BROKE *and* in need of some essentials, but I have to be careful because this is really just a two-week state, but once I get back on stable footing and start feeling like I have the budget space for fun stuff, I still have big bills and a Comic Con coming up.


----------



## Antidentite (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm jumping on this train, I spent wayyyy too much on makeup and skincare in January.  It's a little lame because my birthday is at the end of the month but I just keep buying and not tossing things.  I need to go through everything I have and check out expiration dates.  

The only things I'm allowing myself to get are 

- Any good birchbox deals because I have $100 in birchbox points and giftcards (i'm hoping for a valentines day box or something)

- *maybe* something acne related for my face because it sporadically breaks out and I have yet to find anything that really helps.  I might try proactive again, its been a while but it worked last time (although I vaguely remember it lightening my skin a bit)

- any birthday freebies, because they're free!

I know Urban Decay's friends and family sale should be coming up soon so I know that is going to test me.  I want a 24/7 liner in Whiskey and my Perversion is getting low but I have other brands I can use in similar colors so I'm going to try and hold out.  

I know I'm getting a pretty decent tax return but I want to shove that straight into my savings but its definitely going to be a test.  

This is probably the worst month to do this but I really need to go through everything and purge!


----------



## page5 (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm continuing with my low buy. I used up many items last month but still have a stash surplus.

No hard goals, just replacement items (ha, I don't think I'm about to run out of anything) and mindful purchasing. 

Oh, and of course continue with the Monday Club! That has been so helpful in keeping me from getting bored with what I have and I am discovering HG items.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 31, 2014)

My goals this month are two-fold - 1) use up what I already have, and 2) not buy any more!  I have been doing an AWESOME job (if I do say so myself) of going through skincare, fragrance samples, and small makeup samples.  But my stash seems never-ending! And of course, it doesn't help that I'm getting an Ipsy bag, two Birchboxes, and a Pop Sugar Must Have box this month.  Ooops. So, here's my rules:

- I am absolutely forbidden from buying any full-size items.  

- I need to tell hubby that the PSMH box is my Valentine's Day gift, and not to get me anything else.

- I will organize and inventory my stash, and trade or give away any makeup/skin/hair items that I *know* I won't use.

- I am giving myself a $25 budget, but hopefully I won't use it (when I put myself on a strict "no-buy", I go crazy and want to buy ALL THE THINGS.  So I have to psych myself out, lol)

- I will keep using up my stash, and posting my empties, because it inspires me to use up more!

Good luck to everyone, and remember - it's a short month!  We don't have to resist for quite as many days!


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 31, 2014)

February! woop woop! Well... my goals are still similar:

- use up my items from my P10P project. Or at least, make a huge dent. 

- stick to my low-buy budget. I am only allowed to make purchases when my paycheck arrives (so, every 2 weeks), and for a set "budget" per paycheck. More so than that, though, right now I am trying to remind myself that just because the money is there, does not mean it needs to be spent. 

- continue with the monday club, and play with my items during the weekend to come up with new combinations.

- research items I want to make sure I truly want them, and if they will work with my current makeup -- or, find cheaper alternatives. 

- start getting rid of stuff I never use. 

yep. simple. 

The one thing I am seriously coveting right now is Jo Malone's perfume in Peony and Blush.... OMG. It's worth melting for. I got 2 little sample bottles and it's the most perfect spring smell ever. makes me feel like i've been frolicking in the gardens all day. It even beats Chloe by Chloe (which for me is more of a winter smell).


----------



## Jen283 (Jan 31, 2014)

This month is the start of my ipsy bag and my birthday month, so I will not allow myself to spend $$ on MU. The only thing I'm allowed is replacements for skincare or essential items. Plus, I need a haircut this month, and that will set me back $50. I need to be frugal because I'm getting my wisdom teeth pulled soon and god knows how my insurance is going to work out/how much I'll be paying out of pocket so I need to be prepared for that! I also want to keep up with my $5,000 by 2015 savings goal.


----------



## GabiGirl67 (Jan 31, 2014)

I'll be continuing my low buy into February. In January I used up 12 full size items, 10 deluxe/mini items and 5 samples. I also managed to toss a ton of products that didn't work for me. I want to continue reducing my stash as much as possible in February so I'm setting myself a budget of $50 for all makeup, skincare, hair care and body care items I may want to buy this month. Anything I buy has to be something that I've used some up of.

In November, I inventoried my entire stash and determined my ideal number for each product. I took the current number I have and divided it by how many I want to have and that's how many I need to use up to by one. I'll use my lipstick numbers as an example. Don't judge I may have 7 shade lipstick categories in my spread sheet.  I have 12 everyday natural looking lipsticks and I only want 6 that means that every 2 I use up I can buy 1. But I have 6 crazy bright lipsticks and I only want 2 so I have to use up 3 to buy 1. I have 6 red lipsticks but I only want 1 since I have to use up  or get rid of all 6 to buy a new one.

All of my products as inventoried something like that with a list of where each product and shade falls. As of right now I'm allowed:

1 blush because I used up my elf tickled pink blush and my benefit benetint mini

1 tinted lip balm because I used up 2 fresh tinted lipbalms

1 lipstick of any shade I want because I used up 6 lipstick samples

2 skincare masks because for masks I have a 1 in 1 out policy and I used up 2 recently

I don't think I'll buy all of that this month because a lot of it has rolled over from past months without me buying. I'm trying to save a lot of my budgeted money for chic week at Sephora in April so I can get 15% off and make my budget go a lot farther


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *GabiGirl67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'll be continuing my low buy into February. In January I used up 12 full size items, 10 deluxe/mini items and 5 samples. I also managed to toss a ton of products that didn't work for me. I want to continue reducing my stash as much as possible in February so I'm setting myself a budget of $50 for all makeup, skincare, hair care and body care items I may want to buy this month. Anything I buy has to be something that I've used some up of.

In November, I inventoried my entire stash and determined my ideal number for each product. I took the current number I have and divided it by how many I want to have and that's how many I need to use up to by one. I'll use my lipstick numbers as an example. Don't judge I may have 7 shade lipstick categories in my spread sheet.  I have 12 everyday natural looking lipsticks and I only want 6 that means that every 2 I use up I can buy 1. But I have 6 crazy bright lipsticks and I only want 2 so I have to use up 3 to buy 1. I have 6 red lipsticks but I only want 1 since I have to use up  or get rid of all 6 to buy a new one.

All of my products as inventoried something like that with a list of where each product and shade falls. As of right now I'm allowed:

1 blush because I used up my elf tickled pink blush and my benefit benetint mini

1 tinted lip balm because I used up 2 fresh tinted lipbalms

1 lipstick of any shade I want because I used up 6 lipstick samples

2 skincare masks because for masks I have a 1 in 1 out policy and I used up 2 recently

I don't think I'll buy all of that this month because a lot of it has rolled over from past months without me buying. I'm trying to save a lot of my budgeted money for chic week at Sephora in April so I can get 15% off and make my budget go a lot farther
Way to go on using up a blush!!! they seem to take me so long, yet, somehow, I keep getting them because blush it's my one beauty product weakness.

also, I am seriously impressed with using up 12 full sizes. that's impressive!


----------



## GabiGirl67 (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Way to go on using up a blush!!! they seem to take me so long, yet, somehow, I keep getting them because blush it's my one beauty product weakness.

also, I am seriously impressed with using up 12 full sizes. that's impressive! 
The blush goes back to when I only had 1 blush instead of 10 so it had major pan showing so I just made myself use it 3 days a week until it was gone

For the full size I used up 2 lotions, 1 body scrub, 1 deoderant, 1 BLUSH!!!!, 1 set of 60 makeup wipes, 1 lip gloss, 2 clear lip balms, 1 lipstick, 1 conditioner and 1 moisturizer.  SO not a huge amount of actual color products but atleast its progress


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *GabiGirl67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The blush goes back to when I only had 1 blush instead of 10 so it had major pan showing so I just made myself use it 3 days a week until it was gone
Oh man I know that feeling. I remember the first and only blush I ever hit pan on was a little rimmel one I had since high school -- the one and only one I had. after that? I haven't hit pan on a blush once.


----------



## GabiGirl67 (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh man I know that feeling. I remember the first and only blush I ever hit pan on was a little rimmel one I had since high school -- the one and only one I had. after that? I haven't hit pan on a blush once. 
I highly doubt that I'll hot pan on one anytime soon but I did recently hit pan on a bronzer so hopefully that will be gone in a few months


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *GabiGirl67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I highly doubt that I'll hot pan on one anytime soon but I did recently hit pan on a bronzer so hopefully that will be gone in a few months
I have some hopes for my elf tickled pink. I'm nc35 during the winter and it gives a lovely hint of pink -- though it's pretty unnoticeable on me the rest of the year and I have to be heavy handed on it to show up in winter, so I have a feeling that one will be hitting pan this year.


----------



## saku (Jan 31, 2014)

subbing &lt;3


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  subbing &lt;3
Welcome!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jan 31, 2014)

So excited for a new month to start!  My goals::

1. NO BUY anything except for groceries/household items.  I took inventory and bought skin/hair items this week so the boyfriend and I are well-stocked for a while.  And I need absolutely no new makeup, and I do have an Ipsy subscription that will hopefully keep me from feeling bored.  

2. I am allowed to continue with my trades/swaps on here. 

3. Paying off my Target card.  This is an absolute must and it should be doable if I stick to my no buy. It will feel so good to get that debt out of the way!  

4. Also my last Sephora order was placed on 12/31/13 so I have made it a whole MONTH without an order.  This is a big deal for me and I'm really excited to see how long I can make it last.  

5. Continue with the Monday Club-- it's been excellent so far at helping me de-stash.


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The one thing I am seriously coveting right now is Jo Malone's perfume in Peony and Blush.... OMG. It's worth melting for. I got 2 little sample bottles and it's the most perfect spring smell ever. makes me feel like i've been frolicking in the gardens all day. It even beats Chloe by Chloe (which for me is more of a winter smell). 
I have Peony and Blush Suede and it's my absolute favorite. I'm forcing myself not to use it right now because I have a few half empty bottles of other things, but I want to wear it every day.


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 31, 2014)

I did really well in January and only replenished things like shampoo and face wash that I ran out of. I'll probably pick up a new foundation in February because I'm almost out of the one I've been using, but I think I'm going to return the Hourglass one I just picked up for it. I'm trying to resist a Nars lipstick I really want because always forget to use lip products.


----------



## Jeaniney (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm in for my low buy again, staying strong until April. Other than swaps and Birchbox, I only spent $35 on beauty stuff this month, including a sub I decided I don't really *need.*  I cancelled that sub and am hoping to not buy ANY beauty products this month at all. 

I'm also holding true to my commitment to be on a "low buy" in all areas of life.  I did some projections and if I stick to my budgets I'll be able to pay off all my student loans by 2016 and have a nice looking down payment for a better house by 2020.  Now THAT is motivating.


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 31, 2014)

Oh, you guys. January was a crash and burn for me, but I think it was because I didn't have a plan going in, and only realized I needed one about halfway through. This is my birthday month, and I am planning one splurge at Sephora, and I am keeping my sub boxes this month. But after Feb I am cancelling all but one of them. /cry. I know it sounds pathetic, but I really did have to sit down and weigh the pros and cons of the ones I have before I could decide on the one I could keep. 

I was reading something the other day about treating your monthly savings contributions like a bill you have to pay, and that really helped my perspective on the goals I have. I would rather be able to finally save enough for a down payment on a house than have that eyeliner. Cause seriously, how many eye liners do you need? I _want _them all... But I don't need them. I'll just keep repeating that until I believe it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm in for my low buy again, staying strong until April. Other than swaps and Birchbox, I only spent $35 on beauty stuff this month, including a sub I decided I don't really *need.*  I cancelled that sub and am hoping to not buy ANY beauty products this month at all. 

I'm also holding true to my commitment to be on a "low buy" in all areas of life.  I did some projections and if I stick to my budgets I'll be able to pay off all my student loans by 2016 and have a nice looking down payment for a better house by 2020.  Now THAT is motivating.
WHOO! Those are my two goals exactly! I have been thinking of setting up some spreadsheets to track my savings goals, that way I am getting more hands on with my money that just tracking it with something like Mint. I think that would be a real motivator for me, to physically move those numbers around every month and know I am getting closer to being student debt free... Only to turn around and take on the biggest debt of my life by buying a house!


----------



## Jeaniney (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, you guys. January was a crash and burn for me, but I think it was because I didn't have a plan going in, and only realized I needed one about halfway through. This is my birthday month, and I am planning one splurge at Sephora, and I am keeping my sub boxes this month. But after Feb I am cancelling all but one of them. /cry. I know it sounds pathetic, but I really did have to sit down and weigh the pros and cons of the ones I have before I could decide on the one I could keep. 

*I was reading something the other day about treating your monthly savings contributions like a bill you have to pay*, and that really helped my perspective on the goals I have. I would rather be able to finally save enough for a down payment on a house than have that eyeliner. Cause seriously, how many eye liners do you need? I _want _them all... But I don't need them. I'll just keep repeating that until I believe it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was always told to "pay yourself first." No matter what, after my first paycheck of the month I put the same amount of money in my savings account. I pay my student loan payment at the end of the month (I always massively overpay so I'll get it paid off in 2 years instead of 10), so if money is REALLY tight I will take the difference out of my student loan payment instead of my savings. 

I also highly recommend using Mint, which puts everything into perspective 100%. I'm a data junkie so the "trends" view is amazing to me!


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have Peony and Blush Suede and it's my absolute favorite. I'm forcing myself not to use it right now because I have a few half empty bottles of other things, but I want to wear it every day.
I had been curious to try the range by Jo Malone for AGES - so I was excited when I got this little sample. I am not a huge fan of large collections of perfume, but have been wanting to find that "signature scent" or scents. one for spring, one for summer, one for winter. I really like diptyque's 34 for summer, still undecided on how I feel about chloe by chloe for winter, but I have a feeling this jo malone one will be my spring signature scent.


----------



## 19ten20 (Jan 31, 2014)

I failed horribly in January so February I plan a complete no buy on everything (except food).


----------



## missionista (Jan 31, 2014)

February will be an extreme low-buy for me.  I am allowed to buy a tube of Pixie Epoxy.  That's it.  I don't think I'll run out of anything this month, and I certainly don't need to buy anything.  I'm also going to try to finish the last 10mL or so of a full bottle of perfume that I've had for way too long.  As much as I love perfume, I need to use up more before buying any new.


----------



## ashleygo (Jan 31, 2014)

Did good in January, February is gonna be a little tough for me because it is my husband's birthday this month. That being said I plan on only spending money on him and my 1 birchbox sub. I am trying to get my Credit card all paid off before I put anymore on it. Plus we are gonna buy a new house soon so I want to be able to have money to buy pretty things for the new house. 

Goals:

-Don't buy excess things for the kids

-Don't eat out

-Don't buy any new books until you read the ones you have

GOOD LUCK EVERYBODY!


----------



## tulosai (Jan 31, 2014)

I am continuing my extreme life low buy. I am allowed

-The 3 sub boxes I am already subscribed to, no additions.

- Food from the grocery store, and to eat out 10 times or less (this is what I failed on last month but it's a short month, I can do it!)

- Other 'essentials' like utilities, rent, cable and internet, toilet paper, tampons, razors, food for the cats, necessary medical bills... 

-The Sherlock limited edition tin if geek chic cosmetics re-releases it as a Valentine's/birthday present to myself

-I can go see Frozen in the theaters because I think I've wanted to see  it long enough that it can be justified, even though I usually think it's a waste to see movie in the theaters...

and that's it.... we'll see how I do.


----------



## Rebecca34 (Jan 31, 2014)

My plan for February is to try to make it another no buy month like January (excluding sub boxes).  My goal for the year is actually a low buy: 1 high end and 1 drugstore item per month but if I don't buy items during a particular month, I can roll-over my purchases.

So my rules for myself are:

1) Low buy as above for makeup but try for another no buy month.

2) My three sub boxes are ok.  I actually only pay for 2 per month since I bought a year of Birchbox in either Oct or Nov.

3) No buy for shower gels, soaps, and lotions so I can reduce the stash that I have already.

4) I can replace things that run out if I have no other items in that category.  For example, I only have 2 foundations, so I figure I'll be buying foundation sometime this year.

5) Right now I have no rules for fragrance.  Although I love fragrance, I'm picky so I don't tend to overbuy it.

6) I can buy something makeup related that doesn't count towards my allowance with my $10 in CVS extra bucks that expire in late Feb.  I'm wanting one of the new Maybelline nude lipsticks if they ever show up in one of my local CVSs.


----------



## katielp (Jan 31, 2014)

Ok for January I spent more then I should have but less then I would have if I wasn't posting here. I bought 2 body washes that were 2.99 each at tjmaxx, dove deep conditioner, laura gellar foundation and blush, and.... I caved after I read a blog review about wet n wilds foundation. It was buy one get one half off so I also got the matching powder. My goal for this month is to spend less then $25 on beauty related items. I don't REALLY need anything but I don't really spend money in other areas so this is my entertainment budget I suppose? Also- I want to spend less money on fast food. It's hard because my job has me traveling and I'm on the road inbetween appointments and I have to use the restroom and I feel awkward not getting at least a drink


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 31, 2014)

My goals for the month: No buy on everything but essentials. Continue using up all my stash. Tomorrow is sample Saturday. I try to get out multiple foils and deluxe samples and use them up. List out one if my boxes of nail polish and put it on my spreadsheet. I'm fighting a cold right now so I don't feel doing anything but drinking hot tea and watching movies on the couch.


----------



## loftmane (Jan 31, 2014)

Well I may have fallen off the wagon 2x in January (every other week really lol) but I hope that I can keep the no-buy momentum going from the end of January into February. I plan on returning a LOT of stuff that I have impulse bought in the last few months as many of them were things I came to regret, if not outright loathe. With that influx of refunds I will be receiving I only plan to make three purchases and put the rest into savings. One purchase will be a wine colored lip liner (MAC Vino, most likely) as I do not own anything like that and have quite a few wine colors that I love to wear but take me forever to apply because I spend so much time cleaning up my application  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know the lip liner will make life easier in that respect. The other purchases will be cleansing oil as that is my primary method of makeup removal, and another tube of my HG lip balm. 

I will continue to not buy:

-Eyeshadow

-Lipstick (Big one for me. I *just* cut my stash in half. I don't want to add anything else.)

-Blush (Again, I did some purging in this area. I refuse to add new clutter.)

-Foundation/powder/mascara/eyeliner (I will probably need some more in a month but I'm good to go otherwise.)

I'm going to be getting new glasses this month and I really don't have the money to spare on makeup that's going to take forever and an age to finish. 

Extending my no buy into other life domains--I really want to cut down on my grocery shopping. I spend a pretty penny in this area on a weekly basis and know that I could do better. 

I'm very nervous about this month's no-buy because as I said in another thread, February is brutal and I find myself going into turbo-hauling mode during this month. I hope to turn my energy elsewhere this month so that I'm too distracted to be desperate for a makeup fix!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jan 31, 2014)

@loftmane It seems like you've done a really great job de-stashing recently, and you know what items you don't necessarily need, so I bet you can do awesome this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Jan 31, 2014)

After a so-so January...goals for February: 1. Keep on with the no more eyeshadow rule. Doing well in that so far! 2. Keep up with the Monday Club to help de-stash, use stuff up, and toss stuff I truly don't like/ can't use 3. NO MORE SKINCARE (*with the exception of a bottle of purity made simple because I'm almost out). I sorta subbed skin care for makeup buying last month and now I'm overwhelmed. 4. Use up some freaking samples. Toooo many in my stash. Use at least 2 a week. 5. STOP. GOING. OUT. TO. EAT. This is a huge issue because work is stressing me out and I hate cooking. The last thing I want to do is cook when I get home. Made a pact with the husband to try and make it until valentines day with no eating out! Now to stick with it...we'd save so much money. 6. Keep going on project pan for my ammo palette. Sin is so close I can feel it, now to work down the other 2 a bit. 7. No drugstore makeup 8. No bath and body works orders ALLOWED FOR THE MONTH: 1. The aforementioned face wash 2. one bottle of perfume and one bottle of cologne for the husband during sephoras points bonus. 3. One concealer purchase because I currently have nothing that works how I want it to.


----------



## thischick (Feb 1, 2014)

February Rules:

I'm allowed to buy:

           -lipbalm: I'm almost out of mine.

           -BB Cream or Foundation: Again, almost out of mine.

Not allowed:

     -Eyeshadow

     -Blush

     -Lipstick and gloss


----------



## saycrackagain (Feb 1, 2014)

In January I saw so many things I wanted but only bought essentials! I reorganized my stash and it is helping A LOT. Like I put a gloss and lipstick that I want to use up in my purse so whenever I am out and my lipstick has worn off I'm forced to use those. It is actually working! And I see my two half-used foundations sitting at the top of my organizer every day which helps keep me in check when I'm coveting the latest BB cream. Reorganizing also helps me see everything I own better, which makes it all easier to rotate because I get ideas from seeing it and also I'm not overwhelmed by the clutter. I'm not setting hard-and-fast rules for February but I'm happy with the past month so I will use that as motivation to keep it up this month.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm on a makeup/skincare no-buy through March.  I bought nothing in January, so that was good.  My wish list is growing, but hopefully everything will be available April 1st so I can buy one or two items from it.  There is zero risk of me running out of anything, plus I have my subscription boxes to tide me over (Birchbox, Eco-Emi, Julep, Le Metier de Beaute), so I really don't feel deprived.  January was a good month overall, as I was disciplined in eating/exercising/not buying.  Yeah me!


----------



## mrst909 (Feb 1, 2014)

For February I am not allowed to buy any makeup, nail polish or skin care. This is my last month of 2 birchboxes then I'm back down to one (which is prepaid through September). I ordered the Feb popsugar box so between that and the birchboxes I will have some new things to play with. If I really really want something I can use my ulta gift card from xmas (I also have points accumulated) but if I can wait I want to save it for my birthday month in April because I will set a limited beauty budget for myself that month. Not beauty related but I also need to get back on a regular work out schedule. Have been slacking the last couple months and noticed a lot of my pants getting tighter lol. Oh yeah and no clothes purchases allowed this month either. It's a short month, I can do this!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Edited to add no perfume, lotion and other bath/body products to list of things I cannot buy this month!


----------



## saku (Feb 1, 2014)

I'll at least try a low buy this month. Also, continue selling stuff on eBay. For January, I sold a total of 35 items for a total of $560! I get less than this though, cause eBay takes 10%, then paypal ~6% i think, plus shipping expense, but it's still a lot. Right now I have $260 worth of stuff listed, which I'll keep adding to in the next few days. I just have so much already! No makeup purchases, and no body butters and shower gels! I bought so much bath and body stuff lately that I'm now swamped with them (and I started with 0 shower gels and used to completely use up my body moisturizer before buying a replacement..sigh..) I'm still very tempted with perfume purchases though. I'll ask my bf if he can get me the Prada Candy for valentine's  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (i'm also stalking dior j'adore and gucci flora on eBay and everywhere else) I have a gift card in sephora and i'm allowed to use that. But I think most importantly, spend less time thinking about my next purchases! 

Oh, also, maybe BUY SOME CLOTHES! I literally rotate through 8 shirts that i regularly wear to work/school. i HATE clothes shopping though. it feels like work to me :|


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Feb 1, 2014)

I did really well in January until the very end of the month. I didn't really buy any non-giftcard makeup items aside from my Ipsy and Blush box, which I planned to keep. At the end of the month, however, I bought the half price Pop Sugar box, 3 Birchbox subs (so many points), and 2 Memeboxes. For February, I cancelled Ipsy and will most likely cancel all 3 Birchboxes (or at least 2) and Pop Sugar after this month. I am still going to keep Blush until I can convince myself I don't need it, and I will probably allow myself to buy another Memebox if I like the 2 I already bought. 

My main goal for February is to start selling my excess makeup and continue organizing/purging items I have in my house. I was able to donate 5 bags of clothes after working on organizing my closet in January. Some of the clothes were my Mom's clothes. She passed away in 2011, and it's been really hard to give up her things, but I honestly wasn't ever going to wear a lot of it, and I have plenty of her possessions that are actually meaningful. 

I also will continue to try to use up makeup/skincare items I have. I actually used up a lot of stuff in January.


----------



## leorexbooster (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did really well in January until the very end of the month. I didn't really buy any non-giftcard makeup items aside from my Ipsy and Blush box, which I planned to keep. At the end of the month, however, I bought the half price Pop Sugar box, 3 Birchbox subs (so many points), and 2 Memeboxes. For February, I cancelled Ipsy and will most likely cancel all 3 Birchboxes (or at least 2) and Pop Sugar after this month. I am still going to keep Blush until I can convince myself I don't need it, and I will probably allow myself to buy another Memebox if I like the 2 I already bought. 

My main goal for February is to start selling my excess makeup and continue organizing/purging items I have in my house. I was able to donate 5 bags of clothes after working on organizing my closet in January. Some of the clothes were my Mom's clothes. She passed away in 2011, and it's been really hard to give up her things, but I honestly wasn't ever going to wear a lot of it, and I have plenty of her possessions that are actually meaningful. 

I also will continue to try to use up makeup/skincare items I have. I actually used up a lot of stuff in January. 
I want to cut my use of make-up, too, because it is already eating up a lot of my budget. I want to work with better make-up deals so I am collecting coupons. On the one side, I want to work with non-toxic materials so I try hard to read and find reviews of the products before I use them. I think I will find more tips in this forum. This is such a great place.


----------



## katielp (Feb 1, 2014)

> I'll at least try a low buy this month. Also, continue selling stuff on eBay. For January, I sold a total of 35 items for a total of $560! IÂ get less than this though, cause eBay takes 10%, then paypal ~6% i think, plus shipping expense, but it's still a lot. Right now I have $260 worth of stuff listed, which I'll keep adding to in the next few days. I just have so much already! No makeup purchases, and no body butters and shower gels! I bought so much bath and body stuff lately that I'm now swamped with them (and I started with 0 shower gels and used to completely use up my body moisturizer before buying a replacement..sigh..) I'm still very tempted with perfume purchases though. I'll ask my bf if he can get me the Prada Candy for valentine's  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (i'm also stalking dior j'adore and gucci flora on eBay and everywhere else)Â I have a gift card in sephora and i'm allowed to use that. But I think most importantly, spend less time thinking about my next purchases!Â  Oh, also, maybe BUY SOME CLOTHES! I literally rotate through 8Â shirts that i regularly wear to work/school. i HATE clothes shopping though. it feels like work to me :|


 If you don't mind me asking- what kind of stuff did you sell on ebay to make that kind of money?!?! I just sold some old textbooks on amazon and got close to $200....and I'm looking around my house wondering what else I could possibly sell!!! This could become my new addiction!


----------



## katielp (Feb 1, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone happened to have any cheap shaving ideas. I just went to the store this morning for refill cartridges on my blades and it was $20.00 for 6.... Am I the only one that thinks that's pricey?!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katielp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was wondering if anyone happened to have any cheap shaving ideas. I just went to the store this morning for refill cartridges on my blades and it was $20.00 for 6.... Am I the only one that thinks that's pricey?!

I haven't tried them, but I've heard nothing but awesome things about them:  http://www.dollarshaveclub.com/

Make sure you watch the video even if you have no interest in the subscription!  It's just entertaining.  And f**king great.  There are three different versions:  $1/month for five twin-blade cartridges; $6/month for four four-blade cartridges (this is the one they recommend for men *and* women); $9/month for four six-blade cartridges.  The first month includes the handle for free.  I plan on signing up in March since I won't need new blades until then.

(Please excuse any typos.  I just had this for lunch, and it took a little while to really kick in: 


)


----------



## saku (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katielp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


If you don't mind me asking- what kind of stuff did you sell on ebay to make that kind of money?!?!

I just sold some old textbooks on amazon and got close to $200....and I'm looking around my house wondering what else I could possibly sell!!! This could become my new addiction!
Beauty stuff! makeup i never even got to open (or that came in sets and i have duplicates of or i know i'm not going to use), skincare items (after realizing that i don't go through these very fast, and that i tend to change brands all the time), bath/body (for example, some korres travel body butters), perfume samples (i have so much more of these to list, but i tend to hoard them as well and don't sell them lol), beauty samples that i compiled and sold as a lot (for example, i successfully sold a lot of Benefit samples that includes 2 travel mascaras, and a bunch of foil samples for $18)! selling on ebay is quite addicting and i do enjoy it. it's also a lot of responsibility. i didn't imagine that i'll be selling this much, but it adds up fast!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 1, 2014)

Do you coupon? I only buy them if they're on sale + a coupon. Usually there's B1G1 coupons out there for good razors (Venus, the nicer bic ones). I know it's super late but maybe your target has those holiday gift packs still on sure clearance. They ususally have a few brands that do bundle packs with a good number of razors and/or cartridges.



> I was wondering if anyone happened to have any cheap shaving ideas. I just went to the store this morning for refill cartridges on my blades and it was $20.00 for 6.... Am I the only one that thinks that's pricey?!


----------



## katielp (Feb 1, 2014)

> I haven't tried them, but I've heard nothing but awesome things about them:Â  http://www.dollarshaveclub.com/ Make sure you watch the video even if you have no interest in the subscription!Â  It's just entertaining.Â  And f**king great.Â  There are three different versions:Â  $1/month for five twin-blade cartridges; $6/month for four four-blade cartridges (this is the one they recommend for men *and* women); $9/month for four six-blade cartridges.Â  The first month includes the handle for free.Â  I plan on signing up in March since I won't need new blades until then. (Please excuse any typos.Â  I just had this for lunch, and it took a little while to really kick in:Â  http://instagram.com/p/j4ytBNOInf/)


 Oh my god. I'm dying. That video is hilarious!!! Def looking into this! Thanks for sharing Yummy lunch!


----------



## katielp (Feb 1, 2014)

> Beauty stuff! makeup i never even got to open (or that came in sets and i have duplicates of or i know i'm not going to use), skincare items (after realizing that i don't go through these very fast, and that i tend to change brands all the time), bath/body (for example, some korres travel body butters),Â perfume samples (i have so much more of these to list, but i tend to hoard themÂ as well and don't sell them lol), beauty samples that i compiled and sold as a lot (for example, i successfully sold a lot of Benefit samples that includes 2 travel mascaras, and a bunch ofÂ foil samples for $18)! selling on ebay is quite addicting and i do enjoy it.Â it's also a lot of responsibility. i didn't imagine that i'll be selling this much, but it adds up fast!


 Thanks for responding. I have similar stuff I could sell...does it seem to work better putting it on auction or giving a but it now price?


----------



## katielp (Feb 1, 2014)

> Do you coupon? I only buy them if they're on sale + a coupon. Usually there's B1G1 coupons out there for good razors (Venus, the nicer bic ones). I know it's super late but maybe your target has those holiday gift packs still on sure clearance. They ususally have a few brands that do bundle packs with a good number of razors and/or cartridges.


 I somewhat coupon. But I've only ever seen coupons that are like 5$ off when you purchase razor AND blades. But I already have the razor.


----------



## saku (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katielp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks for responding. I have similar stuff I could sell...does it seem to work better putting it on auction or giving a but it now price?
i list all my items as 'buy it now'. it seems to work better on this kind of stuff. i like that i know exactly how much i'm getting. as a shopper, i also prefer 'buy it now'


----------



## katielp (Feb 1, 2014)

> i list all my items as 'buy it now'. it seems to work better on this kind of stuff. i like that i know exactly how muchÂ i'm getting. as a shopper, i also prefer 'buy it now'


 Thanks. Last question I swear!! Any tips to save on packaging and shipping costs?


----------



## meaganola (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katielp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks. Last question I swear!!
Any tips to save on packaging and shipping costs?
Ship via PayPal!  Log into your account and then click here:  https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_ship-now

It's cheaper than going through the post office, *and* you get free DC.  And that 13-ounce limit for dropping stuff in a mailbox without a barcode?  Does not apply to PayPal stuff since generating postage through PayPal means it *does* have a barcode.

As for packaging: http://www.uline.com/BL_1257/Uline-Self-Seal-Kraft-Bubble-Mailers

6"x10" bubble mailers, 250 for $39 plus shipping (which depends on where exactly you live since they ship via UPS, if I recall correctly.  It's about $15 shipping for me).  Compare this to Office Depot:  The same mailers cost $16 for 25, which I thought was a bargain until I discovered Uline.


----------



## saku (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katielp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks. Last question I swear!!
Any tips to save on packaging and shipping costs?
no worries! i shop online a lot so i never have to buy packaging supplies. oh, actually i buy packing tape (but that's it). i cut packing envelopes in 2 or 4 (depending on the size of my items) to stretch their usage! i bought a little scale for $15 and print all my labels using eBay's shipping thing. basically, you get free tracking and save ~15% on postage. you save a few cents on postage and about a dollar on tracking. my scale's paid for itself long ago! also, no long lines at the post office. when the line is long at the post office i just drop it at the mailing box, but when it's not busy, i have it scanned for acceptance. just pm me if you have more questions. i'll be happy to help!


----------



## katielp (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks [@]meaganola[/@] and [@]saku[/@]


----------



## loftmane (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks @kaitlin1209! I really hope I do well this month.

I just got back from the mall where I returned about $350 worth of makeup that I had amassed from dozens of impulse hauls. (If that isn't a wakeup call to stop hauling like mad, then I don't know what is.) While it felt really good to get that money back, leaving empty-handed from all those makeup counters was honestly pretty depressing. I had even brought some Back2Mac items so that I could "soften" the blow and get a free item but none of the counters or the standalone store at the mall had the eyeshadow I wanted. So yeah, pretty bummed out but my wallet is a little bit thicker, so yay? I think I'm going to watch a cheesy movie to cheer myself up and I will definitely be blocking all makeup shopping websites on my browser until the emo feelings subside lol. 

On a more uplifting(?) note, I swatched a few Spring collections that had come out and shockingly, I was unimpressed by everything--either I had something similar already, or I didn't think the color would work on my skin tone, or it didn't seem unique enough to buy. Perhaps I am turning over a new leaf on this makeup shopping habit....


----------



## meaganola (Feb 1, 2014)

Okay, my rules for the month:

Allowed:


*One* Glamour Doll Eyes order, preferably the Crazy in Love collection on Monday.  If not, then four more sample jars.  Whatever I get, this order should include one Hydraglaze, either the mini in the CiL collection or Crimson Nebula.  One or the other.  If I get the whole CiL set, I cannot get the separate CN.  (I do plan on getting all of the Hydraglazes because I really like the formula, but I have to pace myself, so I really hope they're up at least until the summer.)
*One* Geek Chic Cosmetics order.  I will wait and see what's going on with the Sherlock tin.  I would prefer to get the collection in the tin version.  If that doesn't happen by the end of the month, I can get samples of *one* collection.  (I have Timey Wimey in a full-sized set and This Isn't a Democracy in a tin set, and I've decided that my going-forward plan with this line is to get samples of whatever I can't get in a tin, which will mean everything but maybe The Game Is On at this point, and if that tin set sells out again before I can get it, well, I'll just get samples of that one, too.  My pacing will be eight samples a month, whether it's a collection or a collection plus Single Players, to hit the $10 minimum.) 
A replacement tube of bb cream.  I'm at the point where I will be cutting it open at some point this week, and that's my signal to get a new tube to prepare for when it's *really* empty.  I meant to get it this morning, but I ran out of time before my aunt showed up for my belated birthday lunch, and then there was *way* too much alcohol involved for me to be able to buy it afterwards.  I might get it tomorrow.  I might also decide to put it off until next weekend since I know I can get at least a week's worth of wear out of it before I get so frustrated with scraping it out that I give up and toss it.
If I run out of shampoo and conditioner (actually possible this month!), I can get replacements.  I'm leaning towards Living Proof this time around just because I feel like getting expensive haircare for a change.  I think this will be the first time I will be buying haircare since Suave launched Everlasting Sunshine.
Goodies for my Quick &amp; Dirty Lupercalia swap (on another forum) person.  I'm still not sure what I'm getting this person, so that's a next-weekend purchase because I'll be plotting until then!
In two weeks (aka after next payday), I can place a BPAL order that will include one bottle (Forbidden Fruit) and one imp pack of soon-to-be-discontinued (TDB) oils plus an imp pack (also TDB) of spring/summer oils that are running low in the rollerballs (I may end up being able to get by with just one imp pack between the two.  I need to go through the list and my rollerballs to figure out what I need/want.  I definitely need more La Bella Donna Della Mia Mente for the spring!)
Go ahead and keep the subs
$25 essence trend edition budget
Unless I get that Living Proof shampoo and conditioner listed above, my Sephora limit is $35, aka the usual minimum for the good GWP codes, and that depends on whether there is a good point perk.  No good perks = I won't bother ordering.  Not even the fragrance bonus point event can change this since I already have over 1300 points I'm *still* waiting to use!  They just haven't offered anything I've been interested in.  Plus I'm not really big on mainstream fragrance (BPAL, baby!)

Banned:


Shower gel (I'm *still* working through my partials after donating something like two dozen *unopened* bottles last summer.  It's really disturbing to think about how long it would have taken for me to get through that stuff if I had kept it all)
Eyeliner
Blush, except essence trend edition blush (although I don't think there will be one coming out this month)
Anything else, really, at least for the next two weeks

Put up on eBay:


Five BPAL bottles a week

March is going to be very, *very* hard to keep my spending under control because I'm getting a bonus, and I'm going to want to TREAT MYSELF, but I *need* to put that money towards bills and Emerald City Comic Con.  I'm aiming for one order each from GDE and GCC, and THAT IS ALL -- until ECCC the last weekend of March.  I'm actually planning for one order each month from GDE and GCC for the rest of the year or until I have everything they offer, whichever comes first. 

(I'm also going to be going hardcore lowbuy for the next two weeks on everything else, like groceries and lightbulbs.  I might break down and get more lightbulbs before those two weeks are up, but I really need to keep a tight rein on my spending for the next couple of weeks, even on necessary items.  I think I can get by without new lightbulbs, for example, even if my makeup looks OMG CLOWN! when I apply it under the current lighting situation.  I just go to work, and they're all used to me overdoing the color already.  I definitely could not get by without toilet paper.)

ETA:  Y'know, reading that back over makes it look like I decided I can't afford lightbulbs right now.  I *can* afford them if I really want them.  I just decided a few weeks ago that I can make *one* shopping trip a week, and that was this morning, and I ran out of time before I made it to the lightbulb aisle, and I absolutely do not want to go anywhere tomorrow, which means no new lightbulbs until next weekend.  I have succeeded in turning shopping trips into chores to be cut as short as possible and avoided whenever feasible!  There's another way to stick to a low-buy!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 1, 2014)

I use disposables so I don't run into this issue especially when it's $3 off or B1G1 and stack that with a good drug store deal I can practically get them for free or at least a pretty low cost. Bic Soleils go on sale like this most often. I use disposables because it feels cheaper with the coupon game



> I somewhat coupon. But I've only ever seen coupons that are like 5$ off when you purchase razor AND blades. But I already have the razor.


----------



## saku (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katielp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was wondering if anyone happened to have any cheap shaving ideas. I just went to the store this morning for refill cartridges on my blades and it was $20.00 for 6.... Am I the only one that thinks that's pricey?!
i've always used the cheapest disposable razors ever. like the dollar store ones where you get 5 razors for a buck or something like that. the key (for me) is to properly moisturize after shaving and i've got lots of good stuff for that (korres and bliss body butters, nuxe dry oil, etc). i also used to use the cheapest shaving cream (like the barbasol one for less than $2), but now that i got to try the schick lotionized shaving cream from bzz (LOVE!), i think i'll keep using a better shaving cream, i just can't go back to barbasol anymore! haha!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 1, 2014)

I bought 30 #000 bubble mailers on Amazon for $5 shipped! They're really small but since I only swap/sell smaller items (lippies, pencils) it works out fine. I got a food scale for $15 shipped on groupon to use for food and mail! Shipping on PayPal and printing labels at work definitely helps too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Thanks. Last question I swear!! Any tips to save on packaging and shipping costs?


----------



## fleurissante (Feb 2, 2014)

After successful January my no-buy continues to February. I think it will be much easier now - out of all spring collections nothing tempts me. I have an extensive nail polish wish list, but I also have around 100 untried polishes at home, so I'll continue to shop my stash.

The rules remain the same: I'm not allowed to buy any sort of cosmetic item, be it skincare, make-up, fragrance or nail polish (mostly). However, I'm allowed to buy 8 bottles of nail polish.

In order to further minimize make-up collection (the main reason for my no-buy), I have picked 14 cosmetic products which I want to use up completely in 2014. I should have picked them in January, but never had a time. I call it 14 for 2014 challenge.

---

@meaganola when you get your raise, remember that you have a comic con to look forward to and that you can treat youself there.


----------



## katielp (Feb 2, 2014)

> I bought 30 #000 bubble mailers on Amazon for $5 shipped! They're really small but since I only swap/sell smaller items (lippies, pencils) it works out fine. I got a food scale for $15 shipped on groupon to use for food and mail! Shipping on PayPal and printing labels at work definitely helps too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ooh thanks!! That seems like a good option for me while I'm just starting out! P.s. just sold my first item!! It's going to be hard putting this money towards savings and not used as makeup money!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *fleurissante* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  After successful January my no-buy continues to February. I think it will be much easier now - *out of all spring collections nothing tempts me*. I have an extensive nail polish wish list, but I also have around 100 untried polishes at home, so I'll continue to shop my stash.

The rules remain the same: I'm not allowed to buy any sort of cosmetic item, be it skincare, make-up, fragrance or nail polish (mostly). However, I'm allowed to buy 8 bottles of nail polish.

In order to further minimize make-up collection (the main reason for my no-buy), I have picked 14 cosmetic products which I want to use up completely in 2014. I should have picked them in January, but never had a time. I call it 14 for 2014 challenge.

---

@meaganola when you get your raise, remember that you have a comic con to look forward to and that you can treat youself there.
Isn't it funny how much easier it is to not buy *anything* when the new stuff is just meh?  There are things that I had specifically planned on getting in January, and then when January rolled around, I never quite got around to it. 

I was originally going to go to a movie yesterday afternoon and then to another one today, but I decided to just stay home.  And now I'm making chili so I will have stuff for lunch and dinner this week -- and, actually, longer than that since I'm making a double batch.  My don't-wanna-do-anything has saved me money this weekend!  And it turns out that my company just signed up for an employee discount for my cellular provider, so there's another $15 a month I'm not spending there! 

And, whoa, holy shit, Philip Seymour Hoffman.  That news is knocking me completely off-kilter.  Time to get off the forum and recalibrate my mind.


----------



## Misame (Feb 2, 2014)

When I was six years old, we got two kittens. One of them, a tuxedo female, became my best friend. Where ever I went, she went.

She died two days ago at the age of 17. It feels really strange and empty, she was with my for my entire life it seemed (I am 23 now). And I find that I am browsing for makeup again, I just want to spend money to soften the pain. And now I am in doubt if I should purchase the stila in the moment palette. Is it okay to buy something now? would it maybe cheer me up? I really have no idea.

Strange how an addiction can come back when something bad happens.

I suddenly feel like I have to grow up, or be responsible, because I don't have my little buddy to talk to and to comfort me. I didn't expect her to die right now really. She had a heart problem and would get TIA's, epilepsy and recently her lungs weren't all right. She was on heavy medication but she was doing really well the past year, she looked good, ate well and was overall cheery. She died in her sleep, so I am really happy that she probably didn't experience much if any pain. But I miss her really much, and I somehow am trying to find a way to lessen the pain. I don't think buying stuff would help, but maybe a treat for myself would distract me a little. What do you think?


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Misame* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When I was six years old, we got two kittens. One of them, a tuxedo female, became my best friend. Where ever I went, she went.

She died two days ago at the age of 17. It feels really strange and empty, she was with my for my entire life it seemed (I am 23 now). And I find that I am browsing for makeup again, I just want to spend money to soften the pain. And now I am in doubt if I should purchase the stila in the moment palette. Is it okay to buy something now? would it maybe cheer me up? I really have no idea.

Strange how an addiction can come back when something bad happens.

I suddenly feel like I have to grow up, or be responsible, because I don't have my little buddy to talk to and to comfort me. I didn't expect her to die right now really. She had a heart problem and would get TIA's, epilepsy and recently her lungs weren't all right. She was on heavy medication but she was doing really well the past year, she looked good, ate well and was overall cheery. She died in her sleep, so I am really happy that she probably didn't experience much if any pain. But I miss her really much, and I somehow am trying to find a way to lessen the pain. I don't think buying stuff would help, but maybe a treat for myself would distract me a little. What do you think?
I'm so sorry for your loss




.  I had a cat that I loved who lived to be 19, and I can remember how sad I was when he died.  I can remember breaking down and crying in my office at work that first week after he died.  Something that helped me was knowing he had a long and very happy life.

I don't know whether buying something will help or not, but I do think you should treat yourself gently right now.  If getting the palette makes you feel better, then I think it's fine.  If it makes you feel guilty or that you gave into an "addiction", I'm not sure it's worth it.  While it's natural to want to distract yourself, my experience is allowing yourself to go through the grieving process is important.


----------



## mrst909 (Feb 2, 2014)

> When I was six years old, we got two kittens. One of them, a tuxedo female, became my best friend. Where ever I went, she went. She died two days ago at the age of 17. It feels really strange and empty, she was with my for my entire life it seemed (I am 23 now). And I find that I am browsing for makeup again, I just want to spend money to soften the pain. And now I am in doubt if I should purchase the stila in the moment palette. Is it okay to buy something now? would it maybe cheer me up? I really have no idea. Strange how an addiction can come back when something bad happens. I suddenly feel like I have to grow up, or be responsible, because I don't have my little buddy to talk to and to comfort me. I didn't expect her to die right now really. She had a heart problem and would get TIA's, epilepsy and recently her lungs weren't all right. She was on heavy medication but she was doing really well the past year, she looked good, ate well and was overall cheery. She died in her sleep, so I am really happy that she probably didn't experience much if any pain. But I miss her really much, and I somehow am trying to find a way to lessen the pain. I don't think buying stuff would help, but maybe a treat for myself would distract me a little. What do you think?


 my grandma died yesterday morning and I'm feeling depressed...so after running some necessary errands yesterday I stopped at ulta. I had a 20% off coupon, $20 gift card from xmas, and $9 worth of reward points. I bought the lorac pro to go palette which was on my wish list for a while. I ended up paying about $2 out of pocket including tax. I have been wanting a good travel paletteand I really like it and know I'll get a lot of use out of it. However, I have to say it's hasn't lessened the pain or sadness at all. Buying something new may provide a temporary distraction but don't expect it to fix how you're feeling. I am sorry to hear about your kitty, I also lost my childhood kitty last month...losing a pet can be just as bad as losing a family member sometimes! Take care  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss! *hugs*



> my grandma died yesterday morning and I'm feeling depressed...so after running some necessary errands yesterday I stopped at ulta. I had a 20% off coupon, $20 gift card from xmas, and $9 worth of reward points. I bought the lorac pro to go palette which was on my wish list for a while. I ended up paying about $2 out of pocket including tax. I have been wanting a good travel paletteand I really like it and know I'll get a lot of use out of it. However, I have to say it's hasn't lessened the pain or sadness at all. Buying something new may provide a temporary distraction but don't expect it to fix how you're feeling. I am sorry to hear about your kitty, I also lost my childhood kitty last month...losing a pet can be just as bad as losing a family member sometimes! Take care  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mrst909 (Feb 2, 2014)

> I'm so sorry for your loss! *hugs*


 thank you!


----------



## missionista (Feb 2, 2014)

Lots of loss on the forum today.  My condolences to all who are sad right now.


----------



## Misame (Feb 2, 2014)

@*mrst909 *My condolence, losing a family member, grandma or cat, is always hard. I think I will just put some money into a jar, so I can buy the palette later on, that way I might get the distraction, without going crazy and purchasing everything on the website.

And thank you to everyone else for their replies. It's nice to get it out.


----------



## sparklegirl (Feb 2, 2014)

I decided I need to go on a low-buy this month. Wedding planning has been stressing me out, causing me to shop more, when what I really need to do is save for the wedding!

My allowed list for this month:

- Perfume during sephora's 3X points event. I think I'm going to get Roses de Chloe, although I'm still debating between that and the original Chloe.

- The sephora favorites skin bender kit. I really like having smaller sizes of skincare, makes going to the gym so much more enjoyable! Plus I just retuned a full size face wash and sold a skin exfoliator- so between that I have about $35 which almost completely covers the kit

That's it! Only two items are allowed!

I have quite a bit of makeup to get through so hopefully I have make some progress by not adding more stuff to use! 

Oh, I may buy a z-palette so I can depot some eyeshadows that came in a really flimsy cardboard container.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Misame* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When I was six years old, we got two kittens. One of them, a tuxedo female, became my best friend. Where ever I went, she went.

She died two days ago at the age of 17. It feels really strange and empty, she was with my for my entire life it seemed (I am 23 now). And I find that I am browsing for makeup again, I just want to spend money to soften the pain. And now I am in doubt if I should purchase the stila in the moment palette. Is it okay to buy something now? would it maybe cheer me up? I really have no idea.

Strange how an addiction can come back when something bad happens.

I suddenly feel like I have to grow up, or be responsible, because I don't have my little buddy to talk to and to comfort me. I didn't expect her to die right now really. She had a heart problem and would get TIA's, epilepsy and recently her lungs weren't all right. She was on heavy medication but she was doing really well the past year, she looked good, ate well and was overall cheery. She died in her sleep, so I am really happy that she probably didn't experience much if any pain. But I miss her really much, and I somehow am trying to find a way to lessen the pain. I don't think buying stuff would help, but maybe a treat for myself would distract me a little. What do you think?
Oh, sweetie, hugs.  I'm going to go bug my monsters as soon as I post this and give them hugs in your kitty's memory. 

As for buying something as a pick-me-up, I am going to suggest to not do it for a reason that might not occur to you right now:  For the rest of the time you own whatever it is, you may very well associate it with this time of sadness.  When my mom passed away, a friend sent me some dvds he had burned and some Hello Kitty lipgloss (he had actually mailed it before she passed, but it didn't arrive until afterwards).  To this day, I can't even *think* about those movies without remembering Mom's passing.  Every time I buy something to make myself feel better, I associate it with the bad stuff and don't ever use it because just *looking* at it makes me sad.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 2, 2014)

Oh no, so sorry for the losses on here. 





I'm back on another low buy for February. I have a few allowed things for February: Birchbox and Ipsy. MIGHT be cancelling Ipsy after this month but I'm not sure. I just can't break up with them yet. I just bought box #7 from Memebox. I've been wanting to try asian skincare and I had $10 off which was worth it to me. I think I'm going to become a Scentsy consultant so I'll allow that &amp; the fee to get my kit and maybe some other Scentsy goodies to stock up on retired scents &amp; such but I can't go overboard. 

NO more makeup this month though! Unless I find the Rimmel Stay Blushed, then I'm going to snatch them all up just because they were so so so amazing and really cheap! I'm planning on going through my makeup to perhaps sell what I don't use. The same goes for my clothing, shoes and other random items. There's these local facebook virtual yard sale groups that I can try to sell my stuff on.

I just can't be spending too much because I'm quitting my job and I have a hospital bill to pay. Sigh. I JUST WANT MORE NAIL POLISH!!


----------



## eastofthesun (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm going to make it really simple on myself and not give too much leeway.

*Things I can buy:*

Food

Medicine

Therapy sessions

Regular bills/insurance/mortgage

Fund Roth IRA for 2013 and 2014 (Unless it's too late for 2013)

Gas or car necessities (oil change, inspection sticker, tire rotation)

*When I feel the urge to splurge, do these:*

Walk/Jog/Exercise/Dance

Declutter

Box up stuff for give-away

Sell on Ebay

Call a friend

Work on Classwork

Work on thesis

Read

DIY projects: sew reusable cotton face pads

Cook

Watch Netflix

Clean house

Organize house and car

*The only thing I can possibly consider spending money on otherwise are:*

Gifts for others if special occassion

New camisoles and panties for myself- cheap versions only!

Hopefully I'll be so busy I won't have time to shop or think about other frivolous 'wants'.

Note: If I'm good and don't have to spend much money on therapy sessions, medicine, or insurance this month, then I will allow myself to purchase from sephora (during the 3x points on fragrance time period) a Lavanila rollerball and travel-size deodorant.


----------



## productjunkie14 (Feb 3, 2014)

so sorry for everyone's loss's. After trying no buy and failing no buys I am trying a new approach for Feb. I am just going to get through Feb and take it from there!. -For the month of February I cannot buy any beauty/skincare/makeup related unless I am completely out! ( honestly there really shouldnt be anything). -I can keep my sample society and birchbox -If I feel the need to want to purchase something I need to put it on my wishlist and wait -Stay OFF the enabler thread. ( too tempting bought a ton of pacfica stuff that I DIDNT need). -will re-assess in March To keep me busy I am going to challenge myself to see how many foils I can use up this month. ( I have tons!!!) Foil February! Wish me luck I need it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Feb 3, 2014)

My No/Low buy plans: (I'm half writing this here so I'll remember it for myself.)
This goes for ALL aspects of life.
Okay, so generally I don't want to buy much of anything, but here is what I will allow:
Home:
-I will allow myself to buy the 3 oz Butterbeer flavoured tea from Adagio when I finish at least 6 of the Harry Potter themed teas I have.
-I can buy English Breakfast ONLY when I run out of all of the English Breakfast I have. 
-I can buy Black tea with Lemon after drinking my various flavours. Lemon is actually my favourite, and I would rather just have lemon over a bunch I don't care for as much. 

-For Green Tea, I buy the Kirkland boxes with 100 bags, so I'm good with that for a while. But if I run out, I can get a new box.

-NO CANDLES! Unless I have completely burned ALL of mine! Or, if I need them for a special occasion, which I probably won't! If I do need to buy some candles, they MUST be Beeswax, because those are the best for your health.
Bath/Body:
 -No lotions. I prefer body oil over lotions, and I have 3 open/partially used lotions that I need to finish up. I will not be purchasing lotion, ever. No body oils either, until these lotions are done. When they are done, I can choose between Caudalie Divine Oil and Nuxe body oil!
-No shower gels. I hate shower gel. I like bar soap. I have 2 shower gels open in my bathroom. I live with my mother as I'm still in school, and she buys soap in bulk from costco. So I won't buy soap or shower gel anymore.
-Random but no deodorant until I'm out. xD. I have 3 stick deodorant, a roll on, and two spray ons. I think I'm set in this department, haha. 
-I'm not a body scrub person. So I need to use mine up and I won't buy anymore. 
Face:
-Not buying any cleansers unless I run out of my Clearasil one. Which won't be for a while, because I also have a Boscia and Dermorganic one to go through. I will most likely re-purchase the Clearasil after using up the three.
-No face masks at all. I have 5 full sized Freeman masks, and one sample packet of each one, so that's 16 sample packets. I don't need any more.
-I need to use up all of my deluxe samples of facial moisturizers. If I find out I absolutely love one of the deluxe samples, I will let myself buy that one in full size, as long as the rest are completely used up.
-Use up my UD De-slick. I don't notice any amazing results with it, but as I have the full size already, I want to start using it more.
Makeup:
-No red lipstick! Red lipstick is my favourite, but my HG is the MUFE Rouge Artist Intense #43, Moulin Rouge, which I am almost out of. But I can't repurchase unless I finish up Ruby Woo by MAC. I have other reds, but these two on my lips look kind of similar, so I don't see the need to purchase Ruby Woo again. Also, no more pink lipstick. I have all the pink I need. 
-No eyeliner until I run out of all of mine. I have 3 stick eyeliners, and I want to get that down to just one: UD Perversion. I can repurchase my 1 liquid eyeliner when I am out of that one (Wet 'n Wild liquid eyeliner in the waterproof form.) 
-I'm pretty set on eyeshadow, do not need to buy any more. Unless it is Beauty Marked from MAC, because I've been wanting that for a long time. But I can only buy that if I use up Steamy by MAC, which is an exact dupe for one of my L'oreal Infallibles &gt;.&gt;
-I don't really buy blush often, and I only have four that I will try to use more. 
-Going to use up my EOS and Palmer's lip balms. My favourites are the Jack Black one and the Dr Lipp Nipple Balm, so I will buy one or the other after I use up all of my lip balms.
-Mascara: I only use 2, L'oreal Million Lashes, and L'oreal Butterfly, So I'll stick with the routine I have now.
Other Stuff: 
-No art supplies unless I find a GREAT deal on the brands I use. (Caran D'ache, Liquitex Heavy Body Acrylics, Derwent Inktense + Watercolour.) These can get pricey but most last a loooong time, so only if I can find a great deal on these will I be able to buy. Aside from the Acrylics because I actually have a lot I can use. But I do need new Inktense pencils, so I need to look out for those.
-NO PERFUME!!!!! Just no! 

So that is what I will refrain from purchasing. I will be keeping my Birchbox subscriptions. I would like to try to just use points when repurchasing products when applicable. I also have the Thierry Mugler subscription that I paid for in the beginning of January to keep me excited. I'm going to England in June which is the main reason for my no/low buy: So I can have the money to splurge on myself across the pond! But I also want to control my purchasing for the rest of my life. I don't want to end up with a makeup collection like those YT beauty gurus. So yeah, that's all I can say for now!


----------



## Jen283 (Feb 3, 2014)

3 days in and so far so good. I won't be tempted until I get my paycheck on Friday, but even then i have a hefty credit card balance to pay off. Plus, I'll be spending money at the bar so that cuts down on my shopping budget. I've recently made some savings goals and made a rough draft of where I want to travel in the next few years, and that's helping me view makeup purchases as frivilous and unnecessary. I'm going to try to stay off of youtube as well to help with the lemmings.


----------



## lindzebra (Feb 3, 2014)

I bought 2 Physician's Formula mascaras, but there's a rebate, so I will be getting my money back. So no real loss there.


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear about everyone's loss today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hang in there. Things get better with time. 

I have been mostly quiet the last few days: it's been busy around here. I keep fluctuating between really wanting things and then wanting nothing and realizing I have too much stuff. It's like i'm trying to find something to keep me amused and happy because life right now is so amazingly ....monotone... yet in the back of my mind I know I don't need anything else. I have enough color-products to last me a lifetime, or at least the next 20 years, and I absolutely do not need any more skin care or hair care. Yet I still keep looking for the new shiny thing. Does that even make sense? 

edit:

@JuliaGhostx3, hoooo man art supplies. I say, go through what you have. A few years ago I went hogwild for a bunch of faber castell polychromos pencils, derwent soft ones, and a set of 120 prismacolors. I still haven't even remotely made a dent on them...


----------



## chelsealady (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear about everybody's loss. I'm keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## BSquared (Feb 3, 2014)

Sounds like February is starting rough for a lot of people. Sorry to everyone that is having a hard time right now!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 4, 2014)

I had food poisoning last night.  Not pretty.  This morning while reading emails, I was like "I deserve something for what I went through last night". 

Fortunately, I decided not throwing up anymore was the best reward, so I didn't buy anything




.


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had food poisoning last night.  Not pretty.  This morning while reading emails, I was like "I deserve something for what I went through last night". 

Fortunately, I decided not throwing up anymore was the best reward, so I didn't buy anything



.
Isn't it funny the things we tell ourselves we deserve shinies for? lol! hopefully you feel better now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> get some liquids in you.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Isn't it funny the things we tell ourselves we deserve shinies for? lol! hopefully you feel better now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> get some liquids in you. 
Thank you, I do feel better.  Drinking hot tea right now



.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm trying to pick out more things to sell from my stash but there's some stuff I can't seem to let go! My full sized Too Faced Milk Chocolate Soleil being one. I used it once and that was it... I've whittled down my stash quite a bit as it is and I might move on to selling samples next.


----------



## saku (Feb 4, 2014)

my stash is getting smaller and smaller :'( makes me kinda sad. sold another 10 items in 3 days ($170 total). also, yay for me! i just canceled two online orders before they get processed. it does feel like money earned lol. i have a lot of unopened lippies i'll probably sell next. probably like 6 full size lipsurgences and such.. and maybe perfume. still debating if i should start selling pencil eyeliners. i have quite a collection of unused ones, cause i've only always used my samshbox gel liner for forever!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm now getting mixed feelings from selling my stuff.... but i must do it.


----------



## eastofthesun (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh my god, I feel so bad. I didn't read anything on this page before posting, so my post above seems so callous. I'm so sorry.

I am so so so sorry for everyone who has started off this month with a terrible hole in their hearts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I can only offer my condolences and my understanding of the feeling and the loss. I too have lost a very old family cat recently, well, actually two years ago, but it doesn't feel that long ago. I'm so terribly sorry. And I lost my grandmother more than a decade ago, but I still miss her and I love her so much.

I just want to offer my support and my thoughts and I'm so sorry.

I hope you can heal soon.

I'm sorry, it's hard to find the right words, but just know I'm sorry and want to offer comfort and support.


----------



## mrst909 (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks to all of the ladies here for your support and kind words.


----------



## aricukier (Feb 5, 2014)

I get so torn on purchasing beauty products. I know I don't need them but I realize it's my hobby and you only live once. I've been getting better about deciding what I really need or want to try. I spent almost 100 on drugstore but saved 60 something. So I need a serious no buy. I did start up my blog again to give some purpose to all of my products. My plan/goals: -sell textbooks on amazon -start saving to pay off loans -find a job (I graduate in may) -realize that I'm getting bday gifts so I don't need to buy -update/promote blog everyday -save for a decent camera for blog -finishing unpacking from move -wake up with enough time to do makeup Hopefully I can no buy/low buy until I use up a bunch of products! Good luck to everyone. Btw, as a psychology major, at some point I learned that to help get your goals accomplished you should write them down and tell people, so this forum is great!


----------



## Jen283 (Feb 5, 2014)

My bank account overdrew this morning! I went grocery shopping last night and figured I'd be fine until friday, but I forgot that my gym dues go through on the 5th every month - whoops! This is the first time I've overdrawn in about a year, and mostly because I spent a lot of $$ in atlantic city last weekend, but it was definitely a wake up call. I need to stop WASTING money! It's pathetic how easily I let a sale or ad make me want to buy the latest and greatest. I also really need to be more frugal when it comes to eating out and drinking at bars/clubs. If I ever want to move out of my parents house, I need to stop treating money the way I do. I don't want to be a slave to debt.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 5, 2014)

Is anyone here a constant credit card user? I pretty much ALWAYS pay off the entire balance when my paycheck rolls around. I like to think I'm getting rewards (1-5% cash back) so I put everything on my credit card but I know I'm not because 1-5% takes forever to add up. I didn't pay my statement last paycheck because I had to help my lil bro with his rent and some groceries (poor college kid... As if I'm not one too!) and HOLY CREDIT CARD STATEMENT BATMAN. It really put into perspective how much I spend on little things! Not even make up but things like a cocktail or two, several coffees, buying granola bars in the student lounge... Yeah me witching about how 1-5% doesn't add up? 1-5 dollars definitely adds up! I absolutely know I should move to being cash-only but I feel like my money will run away from me EVEN FASTER. On a positive note - I made $30 from Instagram sales. Woohoo!


----------



## pinkcrayon (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is anyone here a constant credit card user? I pretty much ALWAYS pay off the entire balance when my paycheck rolls around. I like to think I'm getting rewards (1-5% cash back) so I put everything on my credit card but I know I'm not because 1-5% takes forever to add up. I didn't pay my statement last paycheck because I had to help my lil bro with his rent and some groceries (poor college kid... As if I'm not one too!) and HOLY CREDIT CARD STATEMENT BATMAN. It really put into perspective how much I spend on little things!

Not even make up but things like a cocktail or two, several coffees, buying granola bars in the student lounge... Yeah me witching about how 1-5% doesn't add up? 1-5 dollars definitely adds up! I absolutely know I should move to being cash-only but I feel like my money will run away from me EVEN FASTER.

On a positive note - I made $30 from Instagram sales. Woohoo!

To help, I have a certain amount I can spend on "fun."  That includes eating out and things like coffee or random cokes. I pull that much out in cash at the beginning of the week and when it's gone, it's gone. I cannot put it on my card. After a few weeks, you'll be able to better gage how much you spend on that kind of stuff, and then learn to cut back if you need to. I've had to set out specific guidelines as to what is "card worthy." The hardest part for me is that a trip to Target is card worthy (food for the animals and other household stuff), but I always find non card worthy stuff there and at times, I do cave. But I'm getting better! It's all about baby steps!


----------



## eucala08 (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is anyone here a constant credit card user? I pretty much ALWAYS pay off the entire balance when my paycheck rolls around. I like to think I'm getting rewards (1-5% cash back) so I put everything on my credit card but I know I'm not because 1-5% takes forever to add up. I didn't pay my statement last paycheck because I had to help my lil bro with his rent and some groceries (poor college kid... As if I'm not one too!) and HOLY CREDIT CARD STATEMENT BATMAN. It really put into perspective how much I spend on little things!

Not even make up but things like a cocktail or two, several coffees, buying granola bars in the student lounge... Yeah me witching about how 1-5% doesn't add up? 1-5 dollars definitely adds up! I absolutely know I should move to being cash-only but I feel like my money will run away from me EVEN FASTER.

On a positive note - I made $30 from Instagram sales. Woohoo!
I used a credit to earn rewards too and paid it off before it could earn interest, but after a few months of usage I started to notice my checking account was lower than normal, and it was because I was spending more money while using the card. I couldn't use my checking account balance as a reliable amount of money that I actually had because I'd see it and be like "Oh, yeah, I have money. I can buy it." Then, I would spend more money than I thought I had in there. I never reached $0 because I save too, but I wasn't saving as much anymore. I got rid of the card. It's better to earn cash back by investments instead.


----------



## pinkcrayon (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *aricukier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I get so torn on purchasing beauty products. I know I don't need them but I realize it's my hobby and you only live once. I've been getting better about deciding what I really need or want to try. I spent almost 100 on drugstore but saved 60 something. So I need a serious no buy. I did start up my blog again to give some purpose to all of my products.

My plan/goals:
-sell textbooks on amazon
-start saving to pay off loans
-find a job (I graduate in may)
-realize that I'm getting bday gifts so I don't need to buy
-update/promote blog everyday
-save for a decent camera for blog
-finishing unpacking from move
-wake up with enough time to do makeup

Hopefully I can no buy/low buy until I use up a bunch of products! Good luck to everyone.

Btw, as a psychology major, at some point I learned that to help get your goals accomplished you should write them down and tell people, so this forum is great!

If you plan on going to graduate school, be careful with those books! I was a psych major and now I'm kicking myself for selling back some of my books! This does remind me that I can let go of some of my grad school books now though.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 5, 2014)

Yes omg this is EXACTLY what I'm going through. A lot of the "grown ups" in my life tell my boyfriend and I to only use our credit cards though because it's easier to reverse charges on a credit card than it is to try to get your money back on a debit card should the number be compromised. In my head, that is my main defense as to why I use my credit card so much. But yes -- I know exactly what you mean about the checking account vs credit card. I usually end up with a good buffer or a timely paycheck to avoid having more on my credit card than what's in my checking. But you're totally right, I'm definitely not saving as much and I'm spending more because i feel like my checking balance can justify putting it on plastic!



> I used a credit to earn rewards too and paid it off before it could earn interest, but after a few months of usage I started to notice my checking account was lower than normal, and it was because I was spending more money while using the card. I couldn't use my checking account balance as a reliable amount of money that I actually had because I'd see it and be like "Oh, yeah, I have money. I can buy it." Then, I would spend more money than I thought I had in there. I never reached $0 because I save too, but I wasn't saving as much anymore. I got rid of the card. It's better to earn cash back by investments instead.


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 5, 2014)

I used to be a continuous CC user but then switched to debit card only. If I don't have the money, then I can't spend it.

it has helped tremendously.


----------



## missionista (Feb 5, 2014)

So, I had a frustrating experience today.  But ultimately, it convinced me NOT to buy more makeup. I am sharing in hopes that it can help others too.

A few nights ago, I pulled together about 4 neutral eyeshadows that were stored in different places, and that I thought might be dupes or close-to-dupes.  Turns out, they weren't dupes at all!  Great, I could shop my stash!  I duly used them today as part of The Monday Club which I'm very haphazardly doing.  I spent extra time and went to a bunch of trouble to use all 4 of these shadows in a neutral eye look.  Normally I'd just use 2.  A couple of hours later, they've all blended together and it's impossible to tell I have more than one shadow on.  My time consuming look--totally for nothing.  Argh!  I used primer (a must for me) and it's all staying on, it just all looks like the same color.

Oh well, I had been vaguely considering one of the Naked palettes or the Chocolate Bar palette, and now I am CURED of the urge--I have in these 4 shadows more than enough neutral for the next 10 years.


----------



## loftmane (Feb 5, 2014)

I agree with @jaylilee. I don't bother with my credit card anymore. Debit card or bust. Better yet, cash for bust. Since early last year, I've been trying to pay off my CC bill which has always hovered around the $2.5k mark. Every time I would get my card paid down a bit I would charge some more makeup to it with promises that I would pay it off immediately but never did. Instead, I'd end up using the money I wanted to pay my card with on even more makeup. I'd have all these things I'd tell myself to convince myself that it was fine and I'd be good and pay asap and never did. So my balance never really dropped from $2.5k for over a year. Now I leave my card at home and exclusively use my debit card. Maybe when I get my card paid off I'll bring it back out again but no sooner. Since December I've gotten my card down to just over $2k. Doesn't seem like much that I've paid, especially with the interest rate, but I'm feeling good that the number will continue to drop instead of drop for a day, then pop back up the next day. 

In other news, I almost broke down today but I stayed strong. I have been in such a bad funk--that I'm blaming on February/this godawful winter, getting rejected by a cute guy, and the fact that I'm moving soon and have to get my life in order--that I was craving a ~fix, so to speak, and almost headed to Sephora. But in this case the weather worked for me since since it was too cold and damp to bother going, even though I was about 4 blocks away. Success, I guess. 

When I remove buying makeup from the equation, it's crazy to I realize how much I've used it as a coping mechanism. I think it's why this funk has lasted so damn long compared to ones in the past. Usually I get a lipstick, or five, and then the feelings would go away for a while. Now I'm stuck feeling blah and have to find a different way through. 





Tomorrow will make it 2 weeks since I've bought makeup though and I am a little proud. I haven't lasted that long in a while. Feels good and like I will actually overcome this.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Feb 5, 2014)

I almost caved twice today. But instead, I exited out of Freagrancenet and Beauty.com
I didn't realise It would be THIS hard!
What tips do you guys have to avoid spending?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 5, 2014)

The best way to avoid spending is to have something else to do!  I know the crummy weather isn't making it easy to do the usual "free stuff" like take a walk, go to the park, etc., but even reading a book or binge-watching an entire season of a show on Netflix would be better than browsing Sephora and finding new pretties to buy!  However, it HAS to be something that you ENJOY doing!  If you try to read a book, but get bored after 5 minutes and go back to online shopping, that is obviously not a good distraction!

When you find yourself on a website or in a store, filling up your cart, STOP.  Think about why you're there.  Look at the items in your cart.  Will they make you happy?  Will they improve your life?  Put the basket down, or remove the items from your online cart, and walk away.  Think about something else that you would like to be doing at that moment.  At first, it may involve making a smaller purchase instead of a large one (maybe go get a cup of coffee for $5 instead of buying that $30 palette).  Eventually, you'll be able to stop what you're doing and not spend money at all, and it will be one of the awesomest moments in your life that you don't *NEED* to spend money, that you'd rather have the money in YOUR pockets instead of Sephora's.  The only way you will stop spending is to change the ingrained habits that you've created.

Good luck!  Hopefully this sounded like decent advice and not some crazy self-help psychobabble.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Feb 5, 2014)

I did so well in January, but I am really struggling now. I shopped, filled my cart, and exited out of the page of retail sites today 3x! I also bought the Dermstore Winter Wonders grab bag today (even though I do not _need_ more stuff). I think I am just nervous about some upcoming events that I probably need to buy a few clothes for, so shopping really lifts my mood. It's so silly!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi everyone! Since the Jan thread is now abandoned I just wanted to check in with everyone (esp since I never got around to replying to those other PMs yet. Sorry @usofjessamerica !! I still will!)

So I ended up going to China, in a belated rushed kind of way. I only spent 10 days there, but I'm really glad I did end up going back because my grandmother passed away today. Grief is such a funny thing -- one minute you think you're going to be okay and you've accepted it, then next you're crying into your eggs or while you're brushing your teeth. :C But yeah. Sigh.

Anyway, I just started my new job too, and that's been going well! Pay day is only 7 business days away now! Also, I have all the documents I need to finally file my taxes so that's probably a thousand plus coming back my way. XD I haven't gotten a proper paycheck since like new year, and even though my relatives decided to kindly give me back the money for me going to china this time (and then buy me lots of stuff so I basically came out with positive change wtf), I'm still not really in the mood to buy makeup.

Probably going to build my wardrobe because my work actually seems semi-strict about the "Business casual" work clothing thing. u____u i guess we'll have to see how far i can push the nail color thing. I tend to like mostly work-safe type polishes anyway, but I love duochromes and like there's not really much of a place for me to wear those except friday + the weekend for strict "business casual" workplaces I think

I hope everyone is doing well on their no/low buy goals. :3 æ–°å¹´å¿«ä¹ï¼


----------



## chelsealady (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear about your grandmother. And congratulations on the new job.


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi everyone! Since the Jan thread is now abandoned I just wanted to check in with everyone (esp since I never got around to replying to those other PMs yet. Sorry @usofjessamerica !! I still will!)

So I ended up going to China, in a belated rushed kind of way. I only spent 10 days there, but I'm really glad I did end up going back because my grandmother passed away today. Grief is such a funny thing -- one minute you think you're going to be okay and you've accepted it, then next you're crying into your eggs or while you're brushing your teeth. :C But yeah. Sigh.
i'm sorry to hear about your grandmama.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> grief is indeed funny, but we all need it in order to heal.

congrats on the job!

and yes -- doing something else usually will cure the urge! for me, it's reading, but often times i have no time for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and lunch time online browsing at work is dangerous. i've been doing well, though... got some shadows from Makeupgeek, mostly neutrals...god I have so many neutrals... but I kept hearing some rave reviews on these so I got a 'starter' set kind -- which for me is all matte neutrals and that black one that everyone says is the blackest of blacks. I'm in @missionista 's place: I have enough neutrals to last me a lifetime. I wish I was more skilled at incorporating color into "daytime" looks that wouldn't look horrendous so I could give those a go and wear them to work.. but I'm not that talented.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm super pissed right now. I went to go pay my credit card bill and noticed it was an outrageous amount. Well apparently, Barkbox has renewed my subscription ($114!) and they didn't even send any sort of email telling me so. I do not want this sub anymore!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i'm sorry to hear about your grandmama.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> grief is indeed funny, but we all need it in order to heal.

congrats on the job!

and yes -- doing something else usually will cure the urge! for me, it's reading, but often times i have no time for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and lunch time online browsing at work is dangerous. i've been doing well, though... got some shadows from Makeupgeek, mostly neutrals...god I have so many neutrals... but I kept hearing some rave reviews on these so I got a 'starter' set kind -- which for me is all matte neutrals and that black one that everyone says is the blackest of blacks. I'm in @missionista 's place: I have enough neutrals to last me a lifetime. I wish I was more skilled at incorporating color into "daytime" looks that wouldn't look horrendous so I could give those a go and wear them to work.. but I'm not that talented. 
I incorporate pops of color in a neutral eye by lining my upper lashline.  It's enough to satisfy my urge for color without being in your face.


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I incorporate pops of color in a neutral eye by lining my upper lashline.  It's enough to satisfy my urge for color without being in your face. 








This is a good idea! I might try it once I start getting into summer, when it seems more "acceptable" around the office to wear outrageously bright colored clothing and stuff lol. I have this one bright blue eyeshadow that's GORGEOUS and I want to wear it somehow. I might get inglot's mixing medium so I can use it as eyeliner.


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm super pissed right now. I went to go pay my credit card bill and noticed it was an outrageous amount. Well apparently, Barkbox has renewed my subscription ($114!) and they didn't even send any sort of email telling me so. I do not want this sub anymore! 
ohhh eek! call them?


----------



## mrst909 (Feb 6, 2014)

> Hi everyone! Since the Jan thread is now abandoned I just wanted to check in with everyone (esp since I never got around to replying to those other PMs yet. Sorry @usofjessamerica Â !! I still will!) So I ended up going to China, in a belated rushed kind of way. I only spent 10 days there, but I'm really glad I did end up going back because my grandmother passed away today. Grief is such a funny thing -- one minute you think you're going to be okay and you've accepted it, then next you're crying into your eggs or while you're brushing your teeth. :C But yeah. Sigh. Anyway, I just started my new job too, and that's been going well! Pay day is only 7 business days away now! Also, I have all the documents I need to finally file my taxes so that's probably a thousand plus coming back my way.Â XD I haven't gotten a proper paycheck since like new year, and even though my relatives decided to kindly give me back the money for me going to china this time (and then buy me lots of stuff so I basically came out with positive change wtf), I'm still not really in the mood to buy makeup. Probably going to build my wardrobe because my work actually seems semi-strict about the "Business casual" work clothing thing. u____u i guess we'll have to see how far i can push the nail color thing. I tend to like mostly work-safe type polishes anyway, but I love duochromes and like there's not really much of a place for me to wear those except friday + the weekend for strict "business casual" workplaces I think I hope everyone is doing well on their no/low buy goals. :3 æ–°å¹´å¿«ä¹ï¼


 so sorry to hear about your grandma.


----------



## tulosai (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ohhh eek! call them?
you may also be able to get your CC company to reverse the charges if calling them fails.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ohhh eek! call them?


Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  you may also be able to get your CC company to reverse the charges if calling them fails.

Barkbox said they would cancel it &amp; refund me. WHEW! I was like wtfff omg $114!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 6, 2014)

Yay, I snagged the GCC Sherlock tin when it went back on sale twenty minutes ago!  It's still available as of this moment, BTW, in case anyone else wanted to jump on it.  And I also picked up the Jan/Feb/Mar 2013 GDE OTM pigments, which were not *quite* officially on my low-buy plan, but GDE LE stuff in general is on there, and these were a clearing-out-the-old-stock sort of thing, and they complete my 2013 collection, *and* I had enough money in PayPal to cover them, not to mention the 40% off discount code, so I'm not going to consider this a low-buy fail, especially since I had promised myself I would grab at least dreamboat. if it ever came back up in this sort of situation.


----------



## eastofthesun (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I almost caved twice today. But instead, I exited out of Freagrancenet and Beauty.com
I didn't realise It would be THIS hard!
What tips do you guys have to avoid spending?

Good job! I'm in the same boat. Really want to get some of the Lavanila perfume during Sephora's 3x points on fragrance.... but I don't need it because I have tons of other perfumes, and they aren't even really having any cool other offers- none of the free samples are ones I am interested in, none of the point rewards are good for me, the only deal they're having is a perfume sampler bag, but I really don't need more perfume.  So I guess it's a skip for me even though I really want that perfume.... right? Eugh, it is really, really hard!

I don't know what to do. Here's the thing: If I buy the perfume I may love it, BUT I will have failed my no-buy for this month. If I don't buy it, I could always get it again later sans triple points, but at least I wouldn't be breaking my no buy. Keeping on my no-buy will help me flex those willpower muscles, which I really, really need to do right now. Plus, honestly, I haven't even smelled the perfume, I've just read about it and I feel like it'll be perfect for me and attractive to men as well, so that's the only real reason I want it. But my husband may not even like it... soooooo, I guess I'm just trying to tell myself I should not get it. It's hard when it's a deal, especially when it's a deal! But you just have to realize it's not a deal unless you NEED it.

EUGHHH HARD HARD I can't do this, YES I CAN, no I can't, YES I CAN! Hahaha, I feel like a psychopath!

Edited to add:

Hey everyone, we only have 21 days left in this month, we can do it!!!!


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Feb 7, 2014)

@eastofthesun Yes! only 21 days!
I was just thinking about the whole triple point thing, and I LOVE perfume, so that whole promo really tempts me, but at the same time the point rewards are never that good, so I usually skip over all of them anyway! I'm going to look through the thread for companies that give free samples. I'll feel totally okay with getting samples. I really enjoy trying new things (and getting mail), and I won't feel the urge to shop if I'm busy sending out emails! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eastofthesun (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @eastofthesun Yes! only 21 days!
I was just thinking about the whole triple point thing, and I LOVE perfume, so that whole promo really tempts me, but at the same time the point rewards are never that good, so I usually skip over all of them anyway! I'm going to look through the thread for companies that give free samples. I'll feel totally okay with getting samples. I really enjoy trying new things (and getting mail), and I won't feel the urge to shop if I'm busy sending out emails! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Great idea to try getting free samples! That could really work! You'd not only get new products to try out, but new packages in the mail too, which is probably a lot of the fun too!

I want to try that as well!


----------



## saycrackagain (Feb 8, 2014)

I went to Sephora to get a new Clarisonic brush head and saw a Boscia try-it kit with a DS black mask and three pore strips in the sale section. I kind of feel bad for getting it, but honestly 1) my face could use it right now way more than usual, 2) I was very curious about trying it anyway, and 3) I told myself that necessary skin care is the focus this year (as opposed to color cosmetics or hoarding unnecessary skin care). Actually, even after two days of scrubbing my nose with a washcloth and cleanser, I can FEEL all the pores while I'm typing this. So I'm going to go ahead and call this a necessary skincare purchase.


----------



## loftmane (Feb 8, 2014)

To everyone who's had a rocky start in February, my sincerest condolences. You guys are in my thoughts and prayers. I'm so sorry for all of your losses. 

A few days ago I went to redeem my B2M product and then I went on to Sephora to return even more stuff that didn't work out for me. Instead of marching straight to the counter I wafted around the aisles because I need to get another concealer as mine is starting to look a bit light for me, though it's perfect underneath the eyes. In any event I ended up finding nothing of interest which was super exciting until I chanced upon the display of my favorite lipstick brand ever and they had just come out with new summer shades. I am SUCH a sucker for bright summer lipsticks as evidenced by the thirty thousand oranges, orange-reds, watermelon reds, and corals I have in my stash. I swatched two of them and thought they were stunning but those shades always look great on my skin tone. In the end I walked out of the store empty-handed--well, not totally empty-handed, I did get my concealer though it was like I got it free since I just exchanged a product I had for it. I felt proud of my willpower at the time but ugh, I can't stop thinking about those lipsticks. I go back and forth over staring at my lipstick stash and reminding myself that I do have many, many similar shades but then I convince myself that I don't have that particular finish (these are matte lipsticks...all the other finishes in my stash are creamy). To add insult to injury, these are LE shades so I feel extremely compelled to get them before they're gone, though to be fair to this brand they aren't like MAC and LE shades do stick around a while.

It's really taking every ounce of strength I have to not go down to Sephora today :/ if only to just swatch all of the similar shades that I own in store and see if the lipsticks I want are really unique enough to warrant a purchase. I'm kinda kicking myself in the head for not doing that the first time around so I could put this obsession to rest. At the same time it's the 8th and we only have 20 more days to go and I want to prove to myself that I can get through at least one month, a short month at that, without binging on crap I don't need. 

I guess I just feel like I'm never going to break free of this constant consumption cycle sometimes, guys, and it's both disheartening and frightening.


----------



## katielp (Feb 8, 2014)

I might have placed an order at fortune cookie soap late last night. But at least it was filled with one item I needed. And two types of items I've never tried before so I don't have anything like them. Also my cart is full is at Julep. And if I'm being truly honest- the moment my husband leaves the room I am bolting for my credit card.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *loftmane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I guess I just feel like I'm never going to break free of this constant consumption cycle sometimes, guys, and it's both disheartening and frightening.

When it comes to cravings, which is what I think I'm hearing you describe, one of the recommendations is to find ways to distract yourself until the craving subsides.  Swatching your existing lipsticks does sound like a good strategy.  Creating an inventory list of them on a spreadsheet (if you haven't already one that) might be another.  Sometimes seeing the hard reality that you own 10 different lipsticks in varying shades of coral can snap you back to reality




.  And even if you don't have the exact colors of the new LE lipsticks, could you mix some of the ones you do have to match a color?

One of my mantra's when I see new makeup that tempts me is "I don't need it", which is working so far.  It also helps that I've got a date set when I can buy a few items from my wishlist.  Knowing that I'm not cut off forever is helping me practice delayed gratification.


----------



## chelsealady (Feb 8, 2014)

> When it comes to cravings, which is what I think I'm hearing you describe, one of the recommendations is to find ways to distract yourself until the craving subsides.Â  Swatching your existing lipsticks does sound like a good strategy.Â  Creating an inventory list of them on a spreadsheet (if you haven't already one that) might be another.Â  Sometimes seeing the hard reality that you own 10 different lipsticks in varying shades of coral can snap you back to reality  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .Â  And even if you don't have the exact colors of the new LE lipsticks, could you mix some of the ones you do have to match a color? One of my mantra's when I see new makeup that tempts me is "I don't need it", which is working so far.Â  It also helps that I've got a date set when I can buy a few items from my wishlist.Â  Knowing that I'm not cut off forever is helping me practice delayed gratification. Â Â


 That is what is helping me. I have given myself a April 1st date. On April 1st I can go and buy anything on my wish list. So I know then I can get what I want.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 8, 2014)

I have a feeling a lot of people will be cutting down on subs next year:  There was something on a news site I stumbled across last night that said that *all* credit cards in the US are going to be replaced next year with European-style chip-and-pin cards to reduce fraud because those are much, *much* more secure than the US-style cards with magnetic strips.  I just got a new card due to fraud, and I'm going through updating all of the CC info on my subs, and I'm realizing just how many I have!  Yikes!  I think it took an hour to get everything updated that I could take care of online, and there are still two companies that I'll have to call on Monday.

And, argh, the third snowstorm in three days is starting.  I'm so sick of the contents of my cupboards (I was supposed to go grocery shopping last night so I had something other than mac'n'cheese and beans, but *that* wasn't happening due to the weather) that I don't even *care* that there's a foot of snow at the bottom of my stairs covering the last two steps and that I don't have warm snow boots.  If the pizza place is open today, I'm getting a pizza even if I have to dip into the Comic Con fund and become a walking snow cone, damn it.  EVEN IF THE SNOW CONTINUES TO BLAST SIDEWAYS LIKE IT'S DOING RIGHT NOW.  (But this area is so ill-equipped to deal with snow that even the neighborhood bars that cater to the locals who walk there regardless of the weather are probably going to be closed, so I might end up pizza-less.)


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm kinda in a weird shopping mood. My boyfriend wants some Kusmi tea so I'll use birchbox points for that, of course. But part of me wants to pick up the Revealed palette or the Besame rouge/lipstick duo. I can't decide which though. But if I spend $50 I can use MOBILE20! But do I really need more make up? No probably not. I made $50 this week selling stuff on Instagram. I'm trying to think if I should sell things on eBay or not. I have a good bit of samples from the same brands (Kiehl's, origins..). I might just list them on Instagram but sometimes they just move so slowly! I'm really proud I wasn't even tempted by the Balm sale yesterday either! Yay me!


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 8, 2014)

@meaganola  that's good information to know! My hubby works for a bank and he is definitely for the update to the european style thing. Becuase US cards are definitely very old technology. Thankfully when my new card was sent out, I only had like...2 websites to update. Not too shabby. I don't have any subs.

On that note -- I did a little experiment, after finding myself craving eyeshadows. I took pictures of ALL my shadows and posted it on instagram.... palette by palette. By the time I was done, it was almost overwhelming how many I have. The thing is, I use them all and love all colors, (I'm kind of selective), but at the same time, I have a TON! No more eyeshadows for me. I definitely don't need any more. Not even another matte black. ESPECIALLY not another matte black. or any other browns or neutrals. omg. I mean, counting them to take inventory was one thing -- taking images of them and actually seeing them is another entirely. how did I end up with so many?! at least the pictures will keep me accountable. also perhaps a good way to just going back through them when i forget i have something? just one quick glance.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @meaganola  that's good information to know! My hubby works for a bank and he is definitely for the update to the european style thing. Becuase US cards are definitely very old technology. Thankfully when my new card was sent out, I only had like...2 websites to update. Not too shabby. I don't have any subs.

On that note -- I did a little experiment, after finding myself craving eyeshadows. I took pictures of ALL my shadows and posted it on instagram.... palette by palette. By the time I was done, it was almost overwhelming how many I have. The thing is, I use them all and love all colors, (I'm kind of selective), but at the same time, I have a TON! No more eyeshadows for me. I definitely don't need any more. Not even another matte black. ESPECIALLY not another matte black. or any other browns or neutrals. omg. I mean, counting them to take inventory was one thing -- taking images of them and actually seeing them is another entirely. how did I end up with so many?! at least the pictures will keep me accountable. also perhaps a good way to just going back through them when i forget i have something? just one quick glance. 
Looking through my stash helps curb temptation TREMENDOUSLY! I'm like OMGGG, I'll never ever ever use this all up. I have many eyeshadow palettes, blush, and lippies that I just won't ever get through. I just feel guilty for having so many. And if I'm out looking around and I'm tempted by more pretties, I just think about all the shit I already have.


----------



## aricukier (Feb 8, 2014)

> Looking through my stash helps curb temptation TREMENDOUSLY! I'm like OMGGG, I'll never ever ever use this all up. I have many eyeshadow palettes, blush, and lippies that I just won't ever get through. I just feel guilty for having so many. And if I'm out looking around and I'm tempted by more pretties, I just think about all the shit I already have.


 Yes! This is what helps me most. I feel guilty looking at it all too. I'm glad I'm not the only one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Feb 8, 2014)

Since eBay selling has come up on the thread this month...a question for you sellers. Do you think it is worth the hassle to break up a huge lot into several smaller ones? I'm assuming that packaging them smaller or brand-oriented would be better, but I'm wondering if it would really be worth the extra effort to post them and ship them in smaller groups. I just want this stuff OUT of my house! Haha.


----------



## thischick (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hsalt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since eBay selling has come up on the thread this month...a question for you sellers. Do you think it is worth the hassle to break up a huge lot into several smaller ones? I'm assuming that packaging them smaller or brand-oriented would be better, but I'm wondering if it would really be worth the extra effort to post them and ship them in smaller groups. I just want this stuff OUT of my house! Haha. 

If you receive offers for individual items, I'd go ahead and break up the lot. I've done that twice and the stuff that remained sold eventually.


----------



## saycrackagain (Feb 9, 2014)

Update: after using one Boscia pore strip last night, the Clarisonic deep pore brush head this morning, and the Boscia black mask tonight, my pores feel much better. Still need a few days' work, but now I don't feel so bad about dropping the money on this stuff. For those who have tried the mask, did you actually see anything on it after pulling it off? Mine only had air bubbles on it.


----------



## SaraMariaBee (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm putting myself on a no buy this month. Last month I don't even want to know how much I spent after IMATS and ISSE and couple trips to Ulta. It's been 8 days, so far so good.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 9, 2014)

Gah, this weather is making me really cranky.  On the up side, I don't even want to browse online.  I have a credit on amazon, and I can't find anything I want to spend it on!  I can't set foot outside of my apartment because my stairs and landing are under half an inch of ice!  I can't see the bottom three steps due to the snow!  At this point, all I want is a pizza, and even if I could get outside, I'm pretty sure the pizza place is closed because we're under a city-wide emergency alert to stay inside due to the ice.  It's warming up, which is good because that means the snow on top is melting, but it's bad because that means that the ground under the snow is a city-sized luge run because the water just freezes once it goes down through the snow and hits the ground.  

(On the up side, I'm watching a whole lot of _Fringe_.  I was determined to finish it before the winter is over.  At the rate I'm going through these episodes, I'll probably be done with it before the snow melts.  And the kitties are being super snuggle.  Uh.  Well.  I'm not quite sure that's an up side.  Ed likes to kind of lunge at my head/neck and nuzzle.  And try to eat my hair.  Oz just kind of shoves himself under my chin and sits on my chest.  All eighteen-plus pounds of him.  They're both lickers.  They have all of the batshits.)

My point was...  Oh, screw it.  I have no point.  I have cabin fever.  And possibly no way to get to out of my apartment tomorrow morning.  It's supposed to stay above freezing for as long as the forecast runs, but there's a *lot* of ice on my stairs and driveway.  Time to get out the hammer and see if I can break up the ice on at least the landing.


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 9, 2014)

I have to get back to this forum. Somehow Instagram has me browsing makeup again and that's a dangerous habit. I am going on a no buy for the rest of the month as well and let my allowance sit there for next month. The only thing I will allow myself to get is illamasquas blush in lover, because I have a birthday gift card with just enough $$ in it to cover it, that and the sephora birthday gift they give out, which is surprisingly a nice one: a lippie and mini mascara from mufe. Then a sampler pack from BPAL with another gift card from a friend. I've never tried their perfumes so it should be interesting. Other than that though, not allowed anything else. I'm trying to find ways to play with what I already have and part of my anxiety I think is also cabin fever. Like I'm itchy to find something to do, and MU seems like the only outlet right now, but that's not good.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have to get back to this forum. Somehow Instagram has me browsing makeup again and that's a dangerous habit. I am going on a no buy for the rest of the month as well and let my allowance sit there for next month. The only thing I will allow myself to get is illamasquas blush in lover, because I have a birthday gift card with just enough $$ in it to cover it, that and the sephora birthday gift they give out, which is surprisingly a nice one: a lippie and mini mascara from mufe. Then a sampler pack from BPAL with another gift card from a friend. I've never tried their perfumes so it should be interesting. Other than that though, not allowed anything else.

I'm trying to find ways to play with what I already have and part of my anxiety I think is also cabin fever. Like I'm itchy to find something to do, and MU seems like the only outlet right now, but that's not good.
Ooh, what BPAL did you get/are you getting?  I actually need to go buy stuff for a V-Day swap hosted on bpal.org (the fan forum, not the official Lab site), but, well, not happening this weekend.  I can spend *days* talking about BPAL.  Actually, honestly, years.  I've been over on bpal.org since 2007!  In fact, I'm going to go through my imp stash in just a few minutes to send off a starter kit to a MUT-er.  It may or may not get in the mail tomorrow.  It all depends on whether I can get down my stairs without breaking bones tomorrow.  I did manage to get about a third of my stairs cleared using a hammer and a mop handle (trying to channel my inner Macgyver because, ugh, can I go *anywhere* now?  Even just to my car to get the box o'kitty litter I'm pretty sure is in there would be awesome.  Cat poop keeps on coming regardless of the weather!), but the ice on the rest is still far too solid for me to break up right now.  And I couldn't hold the hammer or mop handle any more.  The vibrations were really starting to bother my hands.  

(I'm going into Fred Meyer withdrawals. I think I really just want some fresh fruit/vegetables.  I'm starting to seriously fantasize about apples and tangerines.  And salad.  And some good hot cocoa.  I accidentally bought the stuff with Sucralose.  That crap tastes like licorice to me.  Oh!  I bought some carrots last time I went grocery shopping!  They might still be edible!  Time to check on those!)


----------



## BSquared (Feb 9, 2014)

Oh man....fail fail FAIL this weekend. Back to it I guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 9, 2014)

> Ooh, what BPAL did you get/are you getting? Â I actually need to go buy stuff for a V-Day swap hosted on bpal.org (the fan forum, not the official Lab site), but, well, not happening this weekend. Â I can spend *days* talking about BPAL. Â Actually, honestly, years. Â I've been over on bpal.org since 2007! Â In fact, I'm going to go through my imp stash in just a few minutes to send off a starter kit to a MUT-er. Â It may or may not get in the mail tomorrow. Â It all depends on whether I can get down my stairs without breaking bones tomorrow. Â I did manage to get about a third of my stairs cleared using a hammer and a mop handle (trying to channel my inner Macgyver because, ugh, can I go *anywhere* now? Â Even just to my car to get the box o'kitty litter I'm pretty sure is in there would be awesome. Â Cat poop keeps on coming regardless of the weather!), but the ice on the rest is still far too solid for me to break up right now. Â And I couldn't hold the hammer or mop handleÂ any more. Â The vibrations were really starting to bother my hands. Â  (I'm going into Fred Meyer withdrawals. I think I really just want some fresh fruit/vegetables. Â I'm starting to seriously fantasize about apples and tangerines. Â And salad. Â And some good hot cocoa. Â I accidentally bought the stuff with Sucralose. Â That crap tastes like licorice to me. Â Oh! Â I bought some carrots last time I went grocery shopping! Â They might still be edible! Â Time to check on those!)


 Ohhh someone who knows bpal! Maybe I can get your input. I am not sure what to get yet. I know they have kind of pre-arranged starter packs by theme and I'm thinking of something lightly floral or fruity, but grounded and not overly sweet. Any ideas?? I'm looking for spring recommendations. I found bpal a year ago but haven't pulled the trigger on getting anything, though I've been eyeing the imps for a while. I love perfumes!


----------



## saku (Feb 9, 2014)

i think for me, selling on ebay helps me a lot in slowing down my spending. doing all the work required in selling through ebay kinda makes me want to hold on to my money more! i'm still buying stuff, but less. also, placing small orders helps me too.. not necessarily small orders at sephora, but mostly buying travel sizes in ebay etc., other websites with free shipping code, etc... then just placing one order a day (or none at all). i know it still adds up, but it's much better this way, at least for now. i sold $420 of stuff so far in february, and definitely spent less than that (for february), so it's going well! i'll keep on lessening the amount of money i spent buying stuff....just keep working at it!


----------



## eastofthesun (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i think for me, selling on ebay helps me a lot in slowing down my spending. doing all the work required in selling through ebay kinda makes me want to hold on to my money more! i'm still buying stuff, but less. also, placing small orders helps me too.. not necessarily small orders at sephora, but mostly buying travel sizes in ebay etc., other websites with free shipping code, etc... then just placing one order a day (or none at all). i know it still adds up, but it's much better this way, at least for now. i sold $420 of stuff so far in february, and definitely spent less than that (for february), so it's going well! i'll keep on lessening the amount of money i spent buying stuff....just keep working at it! 



 
Dang girl, that's awesome! Congratulations! I need to sell some stuff on Ebay soon.... I'm just so caught up at my job right now and with my class, and personal problems, it's a bit too hard to tackle everything!

Luckily, ladies, we only have..... 19 days left, not to bad!!!

I'm doing pretty damn good on my no-buy. Instead of caving and getting the 3x points on perfume for the Lavanila rollerball and travel-size deodorant, I may get myself a vanilla essential oil.... we'll see.

I did go grocery shopping today, and kind of couldn't help but look at the makeup aisle. I bought an ecotools brush set called the 'eye enhancing duo set' that I already have and love and use daily, so I figured it'd be nice to have a back-up at work or in my purse.

Other than that.... I'm doing great! I just have to get past V-day and I'll be good (that's when the 3x points on fragrance at sephora ends!!!)

Good luck this week, ladies!!!!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ohhh someone who knows bpal! Maybe I can get your input. I am not sure what to get yet. I know they have kind of pre-arranged starter packs by theme and I'm thinking of something lightly floral or fruity, but grounded and not overly sweet. Any ideas?? I'm looking for spring recommendations. I found bpal a year ago but haven't pulled the trigger on getting anything, though I've been eyeing the imps for a while. I love perfumes!
Ooh, springy fruity florals!  I'm not a fan of most florals (anything with "white" in the description is bottled STABBITY), but a few of my favorites:


Tamora (the sandalwood pulls it in a lovely dry direction)
La Bella Donna Della Mia Mente (I need to get some more of this one, in fact)
Lolita (this might be a little sweet for you, but I love its melted lemon drops crossed with honeysuckle-ness)
Cheshire Cat (not super floral, but it's got some lovely herbs going on)
Alice (one of their most popular oils for a reason!  Not super fruity, but it's very lovely and comforting)
Bewitched (not a floral, but I still love it because it's a dead ringer for Republic of Tea Blackberry Sage to my nose)

Voodoo Lily gets an honorable mention.  It's not fruity, and it doesn't smell like a floral despite the fact that it is one, but I love its cola spiciness.  Yes, cola, even though it's actually a floral.

(My standard suggested beginner's pack:  Dragon's Milk, Snake Oil, Alice, Morocco, Dorian, and O, although I actually hate O and would personally go with The Raven, Voodoo Lily, or Cheshire Cat.  These are not all fruity-floral, though, which is why I didn't give this list in the first section.)

Ugh, I have more suggestions, but I spent a couple of hours hammering -- yup, with an actual hammer -- the ice off my stairs today.  My hands, wrists, and arms are *pissed* at me, and I can't type any more tonight.  I could barely hold a nail polish brush long enough to do my nails.  But at least now I can see *all* of my stairs!  I might get out of my apartment tomorrow after all!  And I'm exhausted even though I did pretty much nothing all day but watch yet more _Fringe_ and curse the ice.  Time for bed.  Here's hoping I wake up to a slushy city instead of an icy one!


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 10, 2014)

> i think for me, selling on ebay helps me a lot in slowing down my spending. doing all the work required in selling through ebay kinda makes me want to hold on to my money more! i'm stillÂ buying stuff, but less. also, placing small orders helps me too.. not necessarily small orders at sephora, but mostlyÂ buying travel sizes in ebay etc., other websites with free shipping code, etc...Â then just placing one order a day (or none at all). i know it still adds up, but it's much better this way, at least for now. i soldÂ $420 of stuffÂ so far in february, and definitely spent less than that (for february), so it's going well! i'll keep on lessening the amount of money i spent buying stuff....just keep working at it!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â


 WOW Way to go!!! That's amazing. I'm avoiding all websites that even remotely sell makeup at all costs, and on instagram I am only looking at tutorials and "looks" that I can try and recreate (who knows, maybe it'll spark some inspiration?), but definitely staying out of the makeuphaul hashtag. also the projectpan one is pretty inspiring.


> Dang girl, that's awesome! Congratulations! I need to sell some stuff on Ebay soon.... I'm just so caught up at my job right now and with my class, and personal problems, it's a bit too hard to tackle everything! Luckily, ladies, we only have..... 19 days left, not to bad!!! I'm doing pretty damn good on my no-buy. Instead of caving and getting the 3x points on perfume for the Lavanila rollerball and travel-size deodorant, I may get myself a vanilla essential oil.... we'll see. I did go grocery shopping today, and kind of couldn't help but look at the makeup aisle. I bought an ecotools brush set called the 'eye enhancing duo set' that I already have and love and use daily, so I figured it'd be nice to have a back-up at work or in my purse. Other than that.... I'm doing great! I just have to get past V-day and I'll be good (that's when the 3x points on fragrance at sephora ends!!!) Good luck this week, ladies!!!!


 vanilla always smells so delicious! though, on me, i think by the end of the day my skin amplifies the vanilla and it ends up being overly sweet...which is a shame, since anything too sweet = IMMEDIATE HEADACHE. My husband loves the smell on me, though lol. it's so hard to find one he likes and i love. @meaganola thank you lady! I'll check into this. and I agree. I was looking at the "white floral" thing and the list sounded migraine inducing. I am allowing myself this simply because my giftcard will cover the whole thing xD so I don't feel guilty. I am also trying to tread water carefully though, as I have heard once people start getting into bpal scents, it's addicting.


----------



## saku (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


WOW Way to go!!! That's amazing. I'm avoiding all websites that even remotely sell makeup at all costs, and on instagram I am only looking at tutorials and "looks" that I can try and recreate (who knows, maybe it'll spark some inspiration?), but definitely staying out of the makeuphaul hashtag. also the projectpan one is pretty inspiring.
 

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dang girl, that's awesome! Congratulations! I need to sell some stuff on Ebay soon.... I'm just so caught up at my job right now and with my class, and personal problems, it's a bit too hard to tackle everything!

thanks a lot! though at this point (after selling more than $1000 of stuff on eBay within the past 2 months), i may have run out of things to sell (i have $300 worth listed right now)...unless i start selling things that i still do like! all this selling made me realize how much stuff i have that's not even opened, and not being used! and how much money i've locked up in my drawers (as makeup/beauty products).. i'm contemplating selling some UD eyeliners and bunch of lippies I've never tested, and more more stuff i've never even opened!...but that might make me sad and want to buy more..lol


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

thanks a lot! though at this point (after selling more than $1000 of stuff on eBay within the past 2 months), i may have run out of things to sell (i have $300 worth listed right now)...unless i start selling things that i still do like! all this selling made me realize how much stuff i have that's not even opened, and not being used! and how much money i've locked up in my drawers (as makeup/beauty products).. i'm contemplating selling some UD eyeliners and bunch of lippies I've never tested, and more more stuff i've never even opened!...but that might make me sad and want to buy more..lol
remember that after you sell over a specific amount worth of stuff, you need to report taxes! so try and keep good records of all the stuff you've sold. don't wanna get in trouble with the IRA! (if you're in the states).


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 10, 2014)

Ugh.  I feel the need to buy starting up.  We're going to have horrible weather this week (again!) and I'm in the South, which means *everything* shuts down!  And as much as I dearly love my children, being stuck inside with two very active, very bored little boys is going to drive me bonkers!  

I need to stay strong, though.  I have a PopSugar box waiting for me to open on Friday - It's my V-Day gift.  Yes, I know what's inside.  I'm just praying the, um... "large green item" (weird description is in case anyone on this thread got it and is staying spoiler free) stays intact and doesn't leak til then.  I also have an Ipsy box coming (peeked at my contents and VERY EXCITED as long as the color variations are good!) AND two Bichboxes (I activated an old account and cancelled/resigned up my main account during the 200-point glitch, and my box contents have not updated!  I'm going nuts!).  So, obviously, I don't NEED anything!

So, some coping mechanisms:  STAY OFF websites like Sephora and Ulta.  Really, stay off any online shopping sites.  Indulge shopping needs with buying boys' Valentines and helping them put cards together/addressed if school gets cancelled.  Look through craft stash and set up some activities, look through makeup/nail stash and set up some Mommy activities for when I can get them settled down with a blanket fort and a movie!  And continually remind myself that ever since my hubby and I both started being more careful about our money, our savings account has been much happier.  I can do it!


----------



## saku (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  remember that after you sell over a specific amount worth of stuff, you need to report taxes! so try and keep good records of all the stuff you've sold. don't wanna get in trouble with the IRA! (if you're in the states).
i started reading about it. interesting.... hobby vs business? profit or no profit?.... thanks for the tip!


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i started reading about it. interesting.... hobby vs business? profit or no profit?.... thanks for the tip! 
if you're only selling stuff like this as a hobby and with no intention of making a profit over the long term (a business needs to make a profit 3 out of 5 years to be considered a business), and since you're only selling your makeup and not actually forming a business, it means you will have to pay taxes but not be able to deduct anything that would be considered business expenses. either way the IRS gets its cut xD if you fail to report, you could amass rather large penalties. 

(I'm a freelancing artist, so have had to look into this).


----------



## saku (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  if you're only selling stuff like this as a hobby and with no intention of making a profit over the long term (a business needs to make a profit 3 out of 5 years to be considered a business), and since you're only selling your makeup and not actually forming a business, it means you will have to pay taxes but not be able to deduct anything that would be considered business expenses. either way the IRS gets its cut xD if you fail to report, you could amass rather large penalties. 

(I'm a freelancing artist, so have had to look into this). 
...also looks like you have to make profit. like, if i'm selling makeup to recoup my money (or some of it), then i'm not really gaining profit, and therefore no income? looks like this is a good resource page: http://www.irs.gov/Businesses/Small-Businesses-&amp;-Self-Employed/Tax-Tips-for-Online-Auction-Sellers  

sorry for being off-topic...from now on, i'll put OT stuff in a spoiler.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 10, 2014)

i feel the need to SELL EVERYTHING. i don't even have that much stuff (comparatively) - like...2 of those smaller stila palettes from this past black friday (gifts), Nars one night stand, Balm Jovi, Nude Tude, this small $10 UD one (ammo? i don't remember), and Joy to the Girls. Part of me wants to sell Joy to the GIrls because I used it 1x the day it came in from HSN annnd..haven't touched it since. I'm definitely more of a neutral kinda gal and I know the colors in any of my palettes aren't zomg crazy, but colors aren't something I'd wear on a regular basis!

Part of me even wants to try seeing if anyone on the instagram sales page would want to buy birchbox gift cards off of me (which i bought with points but that feels immoral somehow and I probably won't do it). I just have had no desire to get any new make up. I got the Revealed palette with points and now looking at my vast-to-me collection of neutrals, I feel like it was totally unnecessary!


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
sorry for being off-topic...from now on, i'll put OT stuff in a spoiler.
oops! yes, I will do so as well.... though really, it's not that entirely off topic. this thread seems more of a free-for-all so long as it somehow relates to the no/low buy.


----------



## Jen283 (Feb 10, 2014)

So far so good on the no buy! However, I did still manage to spend $100 this weekend going out with my friends. I need to work on that.


----------



## loftmane (Feb 10, 2014)

I hear all of you who are complaining about this miserable winter. I feel like I'm losing my mind myself. I'm almost tempted to blow my savings on a trip to Florida just to get some Vitamin D but I won't of course 




 

In addition to the crappy weather, my refrigerator has suddenly stopped working. According to the appliance guys who came out here, the fridge has gone bad because of a system failure and my landlord will need to replace it because apparently fixing it costs almost as much as starting over. Unfortunately my landlord is taking his sweet time returning our calls and getting us informed as to when this is going to be fixed. We're going on a week now without a functioning fridge and I am so, so, so tired of either eating canned garbage that is chockfull of sodium or having to order out. Not to mention I had almost $100 worth of food in the freezer spoil on me. Needless to say, this is getting to be very, very expensive and not the best on a no-buy/low-buy for all aspects of life. I suppose I have a newfound appreciation for how essential refrigeration is to modern cooking. 

Also V-Day is coming up and my cliche, single self is kinda bummed. Both roomies have boyfriends who make a Big Freaking Deal out of this holiday and I really don't want to be around the house when they get showered with love while I sit bitterly in the living room with a huge bottle of wine lol. I don't really have any other single girl friends and I don't really have anywhere to go so it looks like wine and Netflix will be inevitable but hey, at least I have a reason to wear an offensively bright red lipstick to work! 





Anyway, I failed on Saturday yet again, whoopsie. I ended up getting those two lippies I had been talking about before on the board. I want to feel like a failure but honestly, since I'm going through so much crap right now, they are a very nice treat to indulge in. I'm going to get back on the wagon but if these lippies are all I end up purchasing this month, then I don't feel terrible since that is 3 products less than how many I bought last month.


----------



## chelsealady (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *loftmane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hear all of you who are complaining about this miserable winter. I feel like I'm losing my mind myself. I'm almost tempted to blow my savings on a trip to Florida just to get some Vitamin D but I won't of course 



 

In addition to the crappy weather, my refrigerator has suddenly stopped working. According to the appliance guys who came out here, the fridge has gone bad because of a system failure and my landlord will need to replace it because apparently fixing it costs almost as much as starting over. Unfortunately my landlord is taking his sweet time returning our calls and getting us informed as to when this is going to be fixed. We're going on a week now without a functioning fridge and I am so, so, so tired of either eating canned garbage that is chockfull of sodium or having to order out. Not to mention I had almost $100 worth of food in the freezer spoil on me. Needless to say, this is getting to be very, very expensive and not the best on a no-buy/low-buy for all aspects of life. I suppose I have a newfound appreciation for how essential refrigeration is to modern cooking. 

Also V-Day is coming up and my cliche, single self is kinda bummed. Both roomies have boyfriends who make a Big Freaking Deal out of this holiday and I really don't want to be around the house when they get showered with love while I sit bitterly in the living room with a huge bottle of wine lol. I don't really have any other single girl friends and I don't really have anywhere to go so it looks like wine and Netflix will be inevitable but hey, at least I have a reason to wear an offensively bright red lipstick to work! 





Anyway, I failed on Saturday yet again, whoopsie. I ended up getting those two lippies I had been talking about before on the board. I want to feel like a failure but honestly, since I'm going through so much crap right now, they are a very nice treat to indulge in. I'm going to get back on the wagon but if these lippies are all I end up purchasing this month, then I don't feel terrible since that is 3 products less than how many I bought last month. 

::hugs:: 





Sometime you just have to have a little pity party where you can then dust your self off and get back on that horse.   I think this weather is just about to do everybody in.  I know I'm feeling the effects of it.


----------



## hindsighting (Feb 10, 2014)

I haven't bought anything the past couples months besides refills so I picked up a few samples from the Shiro Game of Thrones collection and I might pick up some BPAL samples. Perfume and eyeshadow are two things I definitely don't need any more of buuuut quelling the urge with indie samples that I've never tried before are okay in my book.


----------



## loftmane (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
::hugs:: 





Sometime you just have to have a little pity party where you can then dust your self off and get back on that horse.   I think this weather is just about to do everybody in.  I know I'm feeling the effects of it. 



 hugs back!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks!! Spring could not get here soon enough


----------



## tulosai (Feb 10, 2014)

I need to be witch-slapped into reality regarding the Julep Valentine's box...


----------



## katielp (Feb 10, 2014)

> I need to be witch-slapped into reality regarding the Julep Valentine's box...


 I was seriously considering it too. Then I looked at the spoilers and had ZERO interest in any of them. I wanted that metallic pink but that's all I want so I think next time I go to the store I might allow that one polish if I see one that's close enough...that will be significantly cheaper AND I won't have crap I don't want lying around at my house


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katielp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I was seriously considering it too. Then I looked at the spoilers and had ZERO interest in any of them. I wanted that metallic pink but that's all I want so I think next time I go to the store I might allow that one polish if I see one that's close enough...that will be significantly cheaper AND I won't have crap I don't want lying around at my house
Julep Aphrodite? Yeah, major envy there, but all the "exclusive" colours in the mystery boxes show up eventually (well, hm, the last two mystery boxes haven't, but it also looks like they're not going to sell out of the V day boxes so these probably will).

As for sating your design, the polish looks a lot like Zoya Bobbi IMO. I still want Aphrodite. XD *pokes around the web for a swatch* I just want to know because sometimes their swatches make the polish look better than it is


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 10, 2014)

So I got my MUG eyeshadows and OMFG. I am so happy I finally took the plunge and used one of my allowances on them -- I only got mattes, I have enough shimmery shadows to last a lifetime, and I am SO GLAD! These are all beautiful colors, to use on their own or as blending crease colors. I know everyone raves about how corrupt is the blackest black (and it is!) but what I'm really excited about is the one that doesn't look like much: peach smoothie. It is the EXACT same color as my lids, just a tiiiiiiiny touch lighter and the peach color is immediately brightening on me. But what excites me the most is that it's the PERFECT eyeshadow base. I did a wash of it from the crease up before I went in to test out some colors for crease and it made blending such a dream. Like...the most effortless crease I've ever done. 

I'm in love.


----------



## BSquared (Feb 10, 2014)

Loveeeeeeeee make up geek. I feel the same way about beaches and cream. It's just slightly darker than my skin tone but it looks so pretty!!!


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BSquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Loveeeeeeeee make up geek. I feel the same way about beaches and cream. It's just slightly darker than my skin tone but it looks so pretty!!!
I don't know why I held back for so long! I don't think i'll be getting any more shadows for a long while (THOUGH THIS HURTS ME! having discovered these beautiful shadows and knowing I can't get more until I hit pan on some), but they're definitely on my to-buy list once I actually use up some of the ones I have, and peach smoothie shall forever be a re-buy for me.  

I also want to try creme brulee, which I read is a dupe for mac's tete a tint. I was kind of mad I missed out on tete a tint and has been discontinued, since it seems like a lovely crease shade for every day. I am sure the MUG one is so much better quality anyway, if it's anything like the ones I got.


----------



## nin5in (Feb 10, 2014)

I haven't bought anything beauty related this month yet.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Feb 11, 2014)

Congrats to all you no-buy warriors! Group hug!


----------



## Jen283 (Feb 11, 2014)

Lol so last night I was stranded in the city because of major train delays. I got some stir fry and went to ulta since it was nearby. I ended up getting the lorac pocket pro palette. It was only $15 and its soooo cute! Not to mention the colors and formula are to die for. And if that is all I spend this month, I'll consider it a success.


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jen283* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Lol so last night I was stranded in the city because of major train delays. I got some stir fry and went to ulta since it was nearby. I ended up getting the lorac pocket pro palette. It was only $15 and its soooo cute! Not to mention the colors and formula are to die for. And if that is all I spend this month, I'll consider it a success.
I kept wanting the lorac pro palette but of all the colors in it, I think the only one I don't have a similar color to is "garnet" ...and I think my mac antiqued might be a close enough color that I couldn't justify buying yet another palette. sigh.


----------



## Jen283 (Feb 11, 2014)

> I kept wanting the lorac pro palette but of all the colors in it, I think the only one I don't have a similar color to is "garnet" ...and I think my mac antiqued might be a close enough color that I couldn't justify buying yet another palette. sigh.


 Yeah I originally wanted the pro palette but I have enough neutrals but the 3 shadows in the pocket pro are unique enough in my collection to justify the purchase, especially pewter (I don't have many taupes). I'll also be getting my first ipsy bag this month so I'm hoping that will hold me over until march!


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jen283* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yeah I originally wanted the pro palette but I have enough neutrals but the 3 shadows in the pocket pro are unique enough in my collection to justify the purchase, especially pewter (I don't have many taupes). I'll also be getting my first ipsy bag this month so I'm hoping that will hold me over until march!
I have so many neutrals I could swim in them, especially taupes! Garnet is so beautiful. apparently it's more red than antiqued, though, and I don't do very well with true copper reds lol I look like I'm dying.


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 11, 2014)

So... I showed my eyeshadow "collection" (read: stash. I refuse to call it a collection... it implies that they are meant to be collected) to my best friend and her answer: "Oh. My." while her eyebrows rose to her hairline.

I feel a little embarrassed now by how much I have.

Gah!


----------



## page5 (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So... I showed my eyeshadow "collection" (read: stash. I refuse to call it a collection... it implies that they are meant to be collected) to my best friend and her answer: "Oh. My." while her eyebrows rose to her hairline.

I feel a little embarrassed now by how much I have.

Gah! 

No embarrassment! You saw some pretties and you bought them. It is what it is. You've recognized you may have gone overboard (everyone has a different perspective on what is too much) and are taking steps to make your stash what you want it to be now that you've sampled some brands.


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
No embarrassment! You saw some pretties and you bought them. It is what it is. You've recognized you may have gone overboard (everyone has a different perspective on what is too much) and are taking steps to make your stash what you want it to be now that you've sampled some brands. 
*hug*

you're so nice! that made me feel loads better. lol. I was almost wanting to crawl into a hole.


----------



## saku (Feb 11, 2014)

guys....i haven't placed any order (big or small) in 2 days! i think it's because i'm too busy to think about what to get, and also because maybe i'm getting tired of buying new stuff!


----------



## chelsealady (Feb 11, 2014)

> guys....i haven't placed any order (big or small) in 2 days! i think it's because i'm too busy to think about what to get, and also because maybe i'm getting tired of buying new stuff!Â


 Yeah!!! Baby steps.


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  guys....i haven't placed any order (big or small) in 2 days! i think it's because i'm too busy to think about what to get, and also because maybe i'm getting tired of buying new stuff! 
Way to go!


----------



## Jen283 (Feb 12, 2014)

> So... I showed my eyeshadow "collection" (read: stash. I refuse to call it a collection... it implies that they are meant to be collected) to my best friend and her answer: "Oh. My." while her eyebrows rose to her hairline. I feel a little embarrassed now by how much I have. Gah!Â


 Don't be embarassed! I don't see how collecting makeup is any different than collecting shoes, jewelery, or clothes. Plus you're working on reducing how much you have! But I've definitely gotten the same reaction from friends and family!


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jen283* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Don't be embarassed! I don't see how collecting makeup is any different than collecting shoes, jewelery, or clothes. Plus you're working on reducing how much you have! But I've definitely gotten the same reaction from friends and family!
That's true -- i think the only thing with makeup is that it has an expiration date :c but yes. I'm working hard on it...so at least I feel a little better about that. xD


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's true -- i think the only thing with makeup is that it has an expiration date :c but yes. I'm working hard on it...so at least I feel a little better about that. xD 
The only makeup items I've had go bad on me have been a very few lip glosses.  It's not something I really worry about, which I guess is a good thing as I've got way more than I'll ever be able to use up.  The exception to that for me is sunscreens, as they do lose their effectiveness after a certain point.  In general, though, it's just not been an issue.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 12, 2014)

Yesterday I was very tempted to buy one of the Clinique Cheek Pop blushes, as there is a good GWP going on this week at Bloomingdales.  It's one of the items on my wish list, but my no buy is in effect til April 1st, after which I can purchase a few items from said list.  So, I took my own advice when it comes to cravings to do an inventory of my blush collection.  It was sobering, as I've got 118 blushes, now logged into an Excel spreadsheet.  That's not counting sample baggies of loose mineral blushes I have, which would probably add another 40 colors to the count.

No buy fail averted, and my blushes are now nicely organized




.


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yesterday I was very tempted to buy one of the Clinique Cheek Pop blushes, as there is a good GWP going on this week at Bloomingdales.  It's one of the items on my wish list, but my no buy is in effect til April 1st, after which I can purchase a few items from said list.  So, I took my own advice when it comes to cravings to do an inventory of my blush collection.  It was sobering, as I've got 118 blushes, now logged into an Excel spreadsheet.  That's not counting sample baggies of loose mineral blushes I have, which would probably add another 40 colors to the count.

No buy fail averted, and my blushes are now nicely organized



. 
HOLY CRAP 118. That...is...magnificent.

then again, I have a problem when it comes to blushes - I want them all. I have 18 of them, yet it feels like half of them are peaches and half are the exact same shade of pink...sigh. Blushes and eyeshadows are the two things I don't feel too remotely bad about having since they last forever..... though after showing my friend and her reaction it just made me reconsider lol.


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The only makeup items I've had go bad on me have been a very few lip glosses.  It's not something I really worry about, which I guess is a good thing as I've got way more than I'll ever be able to use up.  The exception to that for me is sunscreens, as they do lose their effectiveness after a certain point.  In general, though, it's just not been an issue.
Yeah. I'm nitpicky about sunscreen and I only have like....4 lipglosses, to be exact. I think they look gorgeous on my lips but I don't wear them consistently enough to guarantee that I'd use them up before they go bad.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 12, 2014)

Well it isn't a makeup success story, but we got our tax return deposited to our account this morning, and immediately took the whole thing and dumped it onto our larger credit card balance.  We've had a tough few years, and there is so much temptation to treat ourselves with something like a vacation, new furniture, or (for me) just take a few hundred out and do some serious damage at Sephora... so many pretties!

But it's done, and I feel really good about it.  Hubby and I even held the mouse together and clicked "send" on the payment...


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well it isn't a makeup success story, but we got our tax return deposited to our account this morning, and immediately took the whole thing and dumped it onto our larger credit card balance.  We've had a tough few years, and there is so much temptation to treat ourselves with something like a vacation, new furniture, or (for me) just take a few hundred out and do some serious damage at Sephora... so many pretties!

But it's done, and I feel really good about it.  Hubby and I even held the mouse together and clicked "send" on the payment...  



   
WOOHOO! Way to go. &lt;3

We did the same. All of it went to our CC balance. Hopefully in a few months it'll be completely paid off.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well it isn't a makeup success story, but we got our tax return deposited to our account this morning, and immediately took the whole thing and dumped it onto our larger credit card balance.  We've had a tough few years, and there is so much temptation to treat ourselves with something like a vacation, new furniture, or (for me) just take a few hundred out and do some serious damage at Sephora... so many pretties!

But it's done, and I feel really good about it.  Hubby and I even held the mouse together and clicked "send" on the payment...  



   
WOOHOO! Way to go. &lt;3

We did the same. All of it went to our CC balance. Hopefully in a few months it'll be completely paid off. 


Yay us!!!      



  I so hope you manage to make that goal!  It's definitely a huge relief!


----------



## saku (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well it isn't a makeup success story, but we got our tax return deposited to our account this morning, and immediately took the whole thing and dumped it onto our larger credit card balance.  We've had a tough few years, and there is so much temptation to treat ourselves with something like a vacation, new furniture, or (for me) just take a few hundred out and do some serious damage at Sephora... so many pretties!

But it's done, and I feel really good about it.  Hubby and I even held the mouse together and clicked "send" on the payment...  



   
SO SWEEEET!!!! Congrats! &lt;3


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  HOLY CRAP 118. That...is...magnificent.

then again, I have a problem when it comes to blushes - I want them all. I have 18 of them, yet it feels like half of them are peaches and half are the exact same shade of pink...sigh. Blushes and eyeshadows are the two things I don't feel too remotely bad about having since they last forever..... though after showing my friend and her reaction it just made me reconsider lol. 
Ha, thanks for your kind response and for not judging me



.  When I was filling out the spreadsheet, I kept thinking "how many times am I using 'peach with gold shimmer' to describe a blush?" It got a bit ridiculous. I do still want one of those Clinique blushes, though. I shall limit myself to one.


----------



## loftmane (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well it isn't a makeup success story, but we got our tax return deposited to our account this morning, and immediately took the whole thing and dumped it onto our larger credit card balance.  We've had a tough few years, and there is so much temptation to treat ourselves with something like a vacation, new furniture, or (for me) just take a few hundred out and do some serious damage at Sephora... so many pretties!

But it's done, and I feel really good about it.  Hubby and I even held the mouse together and clicked "send" on the payment...  



   

That is the nicest Valentine's day gift I've ever heard of lol. Wonderful going there, magicalmom!


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ha, thanks for your kind response and for not judging me




.  When I was filling out the spreadsheet, I kept thinking "how many times am I using 'peach with gold shimmer' to describe a blush?" It got a bit ridiculous. I do still want one of those Clinique blushes, though. I shall limit myself to one.
the clinique blushes look so pretty xD i'd buy it then never use it because the pattern is gorgeous. i've never owned a clinique blush so might look at them -- right now my obsession are the illamasqua ones (i own chased and it is SO GORGEOUS! And the only bright pink one I own, so I don't feel bad about that one). Looking to add Lover once I get my allowance again, since I have no apricots. I feel like, so long as I am doing things in moderation when getting new makeup, and continuing to use what i have, then it's okay to get something that looks nothing like anything else I have. 

and the peach with gold shimmer got everyone -- I blame it on Nars Orgasm. I swear there's like a trillion dupes for it.

and definitely not judging! I think if they all get some love, it's okay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

@loftmane  I agree! pretty awesome valentine's day gift.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yesterday I was very tempted to buy one of the Clinique Cheek Pop blushes, as there is a good GWP going on this week at Bloomingdales.  It's one of the items on my wish list, but my no buy is in effect til April 1st, after which I can purchase a few items from said list.  So, I took my own advice when it comes to cravings to do an inventory of my blush collection.  It was sobering, as I've got 118 blushes, now logged into an Excel spreadsheet.  That's not counting sample baggies of loose mineral blushes I have, which would probably add another 40 colors to the count.

No buy fail averted, and my blushes are now nicely organized



. 
Wow! Good job averting that no-buy! I never use blush and yet I have a number that seems a lot to me (like...12? between palettes and singletons). I came across the One Night Stand palette which I know I'll never use up (or even use often) but I keep opening it and admiring how pretty it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That one palette is what kept me from buying In-Stains from the recent TheBalm sale. 

Also, GUUUYS. I *finally* got my official job offer from the place I interned with this past summer. I'm so happy! My boyfriend asked if I wanted to celebrate in the form of some Sephora shopping and/or Chicken Strips and French Fries eating. (i'm like...10 months from my last chicken strip meal. i'm pretty sure chicken strips are the reason i gained weight in college). I turned BOTH down. I'll be working remotely &amp; part time while I finish up my degree. I gotta save up so I can have pretty little things in my home once I move over graduation! Horray!


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow! Good job averting that no-buy! I never use blush and yet I have a number that seems a lot to me (like...12? between palettes and singletons). I came across the One Night Stand palette which I know I'll never use up (or even use often) but I keep opening it and admiring how pretty it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That one palette is what kept me from buying In-Stains from the recent TheBalm sale. 

Also, GUUUYS. I *finally* got my official job offer from the place I interned with this past summer. I'm so happy! My boyfriend asked if I wanted to celebrate in the form of some Sephora shopping and/or Chicken Strips and French Fries eating. (i'm like...10 months from my last chicken strip meal. i'm pretty sure chicken strips are the reason i gained weight in college). I turned BOTH down. I'll be working remotely &amp; part time while I finish up my degree. I gotta save up so I can have pretty little things in my home once I move over graduation! Horray!
Those are some pretty huge accomplishments! Way to go!!!!!!!!!!! especially on the job and turning down the splurge/meal. I'm trying to eat healthier too and it's just so much easier to justify as "a celebratory thing" or in my case a "today's been hard but i got through it so i earned my _____________" (in my case, I'm pretty sure it was coffee...but not like....regular coffee with a bit of milk. more like the sugar loaded lots of sugar and milk with a little bit of coffee kind). I'm finally 2 years out of college and trying to get rid of the college weight.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  SO SWEEEET!!!! Congrats! &lt;3

Quote: Originally Posted by *loftmane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That is the nicest Valentine's day gift I've ever heard of lol. Wonderful going there, magicalmom!

Thank you ladies!!!  We just started a low-buy together late last year.  We really had some tough years after our second son was born, and the past year was really good - but then we started treating ourselves by eating out a lot and buying ourselves stuff (helllooooo makeup addiction!), and then couldn't figure out why we were still broke, lol. So now it's all low-buy, all the time!

(and I'm starting a new hobby of buying thrift-shop furniture and refurbing it - so far so good!)


----------



## chelsealady (Feb 12, 2014)

So many good things this week!!! I'm so happy for everybody.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow! Good job averting that no-buy! I never use blush and yet I have a number that seems a lot to me (like...12? between palettes and singletons). I came across the One Night Stand palette which I know I'll never use up (or even use often) but I keep opening it and admiring how pretty it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That one palette is what kept me from buying In-Stains from the recent TheBalm sale. 

Also, GUUUYS. I *finally* got my official job offer from the place I interned with this past summer. I'm so happy! My boyfriend asked if I wanted to celebrate in the form of some Sephora shopping and/or Chicken Strips and French Fries eating. (i'm like...10 months from my last chicken strip meal. i'm pretty sure chicken strips are the reason i gained weight in college). I turned BOTH down. I'll be working remotely &amp; part time while I finish up my degree. I gotta save up so I can have pretty little things in my home once I move over graduation! Horray!

CONGRATS!!!! That's so amazing, go you!  



 So proud of you!


----------



## Deareux (Feb 12, 2014)

I haven't bought any beauty items for the last three weeks. I just booked my flight and hotel to Paris and I need to save up as much as I can. That is my motivation.And while I'm there, I will not buy anything that I can get back in the states or easily online.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also, GUUUYS. I *finally* got my official job offer from the place I interned with this past summer. I'm so happy! My boyfriend asked if I wanted to celebrate in the form of some Sephora shopping and/or Chicken Strips and French Fries eating. (i'm like...10 months from my last chicken strip meal. i'm pretty sure chicken strips are the reason i gained weight in college). I turned BOTH down. I'll be working remotely &amp; part time while I finish up my degree. I gotta save up so I can have pretty little things in my home once I move over graduation! Horray!

Congratulations on the job and great self control on your part!!!


----------



## BSquared (Feb 12, 2014)

Yay for new jobs and paying down credit cards!!! Congrats to both of you, how exciting! I've COMPLETELY fallen off the wagon this month, but I'm still following this thread for march inspiration!!


----------



## katielp (Feb 12, 2014)

Everyone's success stories are awesome and encouraging to hear!!! Congratulations y'all! I've been working more hours so ive been earning more money and because of that I'm also too tired to even do much online shopping so I'm actually saving a decent amount.


----------



## eastofthesun (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
No embarrassment! You saw some pretties and you bought them. It is what it is. You've recognized you may have gone overboard (everyone has a different perspective on what is too much) and are taking steps to make your stash what you want it to be now that you've sampled some brands. 
Agreed! You shouldn't feel bad about that. Here's the thing- your friend may be one of those women who just have one makeup bag. To anyone like that, any  amount double that will seem like a lot, whether it's 4 makeup bags, or 4 Alex-9 cabinets full, hahah! Know what I mean? I don't think you need to worry too much. It's true, everyone has a different idea of what is 'too much' and heck, it's kind of your hobby and it makes you happy- so I don't think there's anything wrong with it. Even if you weren't curbing it, it'd be fine in that respect. But you are, and you're being vigilant and that's awesome.

So keep up the good work, and enjoy your stash!

____

So, for me, I haven't bought anything this month besides those two EcoTools brushes. YAY!!! I haven't really had that much of ermm... the shopping urge. I don't know if that's because I just binge-shopped last month, or what, but I'm not complaining, hahah!

Although, I have been binge-eating which is so not good because I think I've stretched my stomach out now and I don't know if it'll ever go back to the way it was, so I might always require more food to feel full. Does that make sense? I'm eating because I'm depressed about my marriage situation, it's still up in the air. I just want to know what it's going to be like.

Anyway, I guess it's time to remind everyone that we only have.... 16 days left!!!!


----------



## saku (Feb 12, 2014)

congratulations, jess @usofjessamerica on all your accomplishments!


----------



## saku (Feb 12, 2014)

SO...ONE MORE THING that HELPED ME NOT BUY TOO MUCH is what my boyfriend said about makeup returns. it really stuck to me. maybe it's his economics training (now pursuing a PhD in economics), but he said that when i return an item, and that item gets dumped/destroyed, it doesn't matter who pays for it (cosmetics company, me, etc). that's one less product that the society has provided input for, that is now taken away from it and wasted. this thinking made me really thoughtful of my purchases. i know that sometimes we can get impulsive and buy recklessly, thinking that there are lenient return policies and we can get our money anytime. 

just sharing my thoughts (and maybe it will help some of us), and would love to hear your thoughts about it too.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 12, 2014)

My issue with "I'll buy it and return it if I change my mind" is the fact that stores and cosmetics companies build the cost of those losses into their prices, so we are eventually paying for those returned items via higher prices. As for me, ugh, I didn't buy stuff over the weekend, but that was because I literally could not set foot outside my apartment due to ice, so I didn't hit Ulta/the mall/Sephora/etc., but I also didn't get to buy any groceries, so I'm getting takeout for lunch every day. At least this is a three-day payday weekend, so I can do a hardcore grocery run and then stock up the freezer for the following couple of weeks.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 12, 2014)

I slipped and bought an indie polish sub box AND a new bathing suit from TJ Maxx which I did not need at all. But it was L. Space and only $30.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  SO...ONE MORE THING that HELPED ME NOT BUY TOO MUCH is what my boyfriend said about makeup returns. it really stuck to me. maybe it's his economics training (now pursuing a PhD in economics), but he said that when i return an item, and that item gets dumped/destroyed, it doesn't matter who pays for it (cosmetics company, me, etc). that's one less product that the society has provided input for, that is now taken away from it and wasted. this thinking made me really thoughtful of my purchases. i know that sometimes we can get impulsive and buy recklessly, thinking that there are lenient return policies and we can get our money anytime. 

just sharing my thoughts (and maybe it will help some of us), and would love to hear your thoughts about it too. 




lolz. grad school in econ for the win! 

that's actually how i started to think of my purchases recently too.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 13, 2014)

Almost-mid-month status check!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, my rules for the month:

Allowed:


*One* Glamour Doll Eyes order, preferably the Crazy in Love collection on Monday.  If not, then four more sample jars.  Whatever I get, this order should include one Hydraglaze, either the mini in the CiL collection or Crimson Nebula.  One or the other.  If I get the whole CiL set, I cannot get the separate CN.  (I do plan on getting all of the Hydraglazes because I really like the formula, but I have to pace myself, so I really hope they're up at least until the summer.)
*One* Geek Chic Cosmetics order.  I will wait and see what's going on with the Sherlock tin.  I would prefer to get the collection in the tin version.  If that doesn't happen by the end of the month, I can get samples of *one* collection.  (I have Timey Wimey in a full-sized set and This Isn't a Democracy in a tin set, and I've decided that my going-forward plan with this line is to get samples of whatever I can't get in a tin, which will mean everything but maybe The Game Is On at this point, and if that tin set sells out again before I can get it, well, I'll just get samples of that one, too.  My pacing will be eight samples a month, whether it's a collection or a collection plus Single Players, to hit the $10 minimum.) 
A replacement tube of bb cream.  I'm at the point where I will be cutting it open at some point this week, and that's my signal to get a new tube to prepare for when it's *really* empty.  I meant to get it this morning, but I ran out of time before my aunt showed up for my belated birthday lunch, and then there was *way* too much alcohol involved for me to be able to buy it afterwards.  I might get it tomorrow.  I might also decide to put it off until next weekend since I know I can get at least a week's worth of wear out of it before I get so frustrated with scraping it out that I give up and toss it.
If I run out of shampoo and conditioner (actually possible this month!), I can get replacements.  I'm leaning towards Living Proof this time around just because I feel like getting expensive haircare for a change.  I think this will be the first time I will be buying haircare since Suave launched Everlasting Sunshine.
Goodies for my Quick &amp; Dirty Lupercalia swap (on another forum) person.  I'm still not sure what I'm getting this person, so that's a next-weekend purchase because I'll be plotting until then!
In two weeks (aka after next payday), I can place a BPAL order that will include one bottle (Forbidden Fruit) and one imp pack of soon-to-be-discontinued (TDB) oils plus an imp pack (also TDB) of spring/summer oils that are running low in the rollerballs (I may end up being able to get by with just one imp pack between the two.  I need to go through the list and my rollerballs to figure out what I need/want.  I definitely need more La Bella Donna Della Mia Mente for the spring!)
Go ahead and keep the subs
$25 essence trend edition budget
Unless I get that Living Proof shampoo and conditioner listed above, my Sephora limit is $35, aka the usual minimum for the good GWP codes, and that depends on whether there is a good point perk.  No good perks = I won't bother ordering.  Not even the fragrance bonus point event can change this since I already have over 1300 points I'm *still* waiting to use!  They just haven't offered anything I've been interested in.  Plus I'm not really big on mainstream fragrance (BPAL, baby!)

Banned:


Shower gel (I'm *still* working through my partials after donating something like two dozen *unopened* bottles last summer.  It's really disturbing to think about how long it would have taken for me to get through that stuff if I had kept it all)
Eyeliner
Blush, except essence trend edition blush (although I don't think there will be one coming out this month)
Anything else, really, at least for the next two weeks

Put up on eBay:


Five BPAL bottles a week
 Acceptable:


GDE order --- Well, okay, I placed two orders, but one was the Crazy in Love collection, and the other was leftover 2013 OTMs with a 40%-off coupon code.  Due to my general position on GDE (LEs are acceptable to pounce on as soon as they go on sale, and, in general, I WILL OWN THEM ALL), I'm going to call this acceptable.  I did *not* get the separate HydraGlaze.
GCC order -- Success!  It hasn't shipped yet, but I did snag the tin version of The Game Is On collection, and THAT WAS IT.  
BB cream -- I haven't bought it yet.  The first weekend of the month (aka two weekends ago), I decided to cut my shopping short and get it the next weekend.  This past weekend, I couldn't even set foot outside of my apartment due to all of the ice on my stairs and deck.  I'll definitely have to get it this weekend.
Shampoo and conditioner -- I don't need any yet!
Quick &amp; Dirty Lupercalia swap -- I finally got that situation wrapped up (literally!) tonight.  Except I forgot to include the imps I had set aside, so my recipient might be getting an additional package next week.  I wanted to send some socks to her anyway, and I couldn't get to Sock Dreams to get them, so I'll be headed there this weekend (I actually need socks for myself, so I'll just get them all in one trip).
BPAL order -- It's still on track to be placed this weekend.  
Subs -- Still got 'em.  I'll probably be skipping Julep, though.  I just have a feeling the colors won't be my mug of chai.
essence trend editions -- I didn't see anything new the first weekend of the month, so I haven't spent my $25 allocation.  Maybe this weekend!
Sephora -- Not thrilled with the February perks, so no order so far.  I might be placing one for cotton pads because I can never seem to remember or find them when I'm shopping on the weekends, but I might also be able to hold off on that until next month since it's a short month *and* I haven't been changing my polish every day.

Banned:  I'll just group it all together under "success!"  I received two blushes, but one was part of the GDE CiL set, and the other was in my birthday Starbox.  Oh, and an eyeliner.  It was a duplicate of one I already had, as was the birthday Starbox blush, but, again, birthday Starbox.  I can't kick myself for being given something for free!

Where I just completely failed:  Putting stuff up on eBay.  I just haven't been able to bring myself to care.  I should work on focusing on that over the next moth.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  SO...ONE MORE THING that HELPED ME NOT BUY TOO MUCH is what my boyfriend said about makeup returns. it really stuck to me. maybe it's his economics training (now pursuing a PhD in economics), but he said that when i return an item, and that item gets dumped/destroyed, it doesn't matter who pays for it (cosmetics company, me, etc). that's one less product that the society has provided input for, that is now taken away from it and wasted. this thinking made me really thoughtful of my purchases. i know that sometimes we can get impulsive and buy recklessly, thinking that there are lenient return policies and we can get our money anytime. 

just sharing my thoughts (and maybe it will help some of us), and would love to hear your thoughts about it too. 




I don't think I've ever returned a single makeup item.  I'm just not a returner for other items either, as I can't remember anything I've returned in years.  I do a fair amount of research before I buy, so maybe that helps.  Impulse buys are usually drugstore items, which don't hurt as much price wise.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Feb 13, 2014)

I have never in my 24 years returned makeup or beauty products. One time I bought a UD Naked foundation and the bottle was cracked so I exchanged it. Like I don't really understand how people use something and take it back. You know they have to destroy it and write it as a loss which drives up prices as was mentioned before. I'm not trying to be offensive and I know a lot of people do it, it just seems strange to me.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kaitlin1209* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have never in my 24 years returned makeup or beauty products. One time I bought a UD Naked foundation and the bottle was cracked so I exchanged it. Like I don't really understand how people use something and take it back. You know they have to destroy it and write it as a loss which drives up prices as was mentioned before. I'm not trying to be offensive and I know a lot of people do it, it just seems strange to me.
I know you're not trying to be rude, but just because someone doesn't have the same mindset as you doesn't make them automatically a bad person either?

I would never abuse a system of returns like the way I know some people do, and corporations are also aware this happens. But I don't see why we, as consumers, should be the ones looking out for corporations -- the price increases aren't because of returns, they're because companies want to seem "prestigious". Makeup has an insanely high profit margin -- that's why brands like WnW and Milani can afford to sell their stuff at $1-3 a pop (on top of whatever insane discount a drugstore might be running). I find this idea that "materials" are more expensive to be bs. There's no reason OPI needs to be $9 a bottle when L'oreal polish is around $6. They just know they can sell it for $9 because people are buying the brand more than the actual product.

Corporations can look out for themselves, and they do. Sephora had an insanely high profit margin and has for the last few years. There's been this strange mindset demanded of consumers that we should somehow "feel sorry" for a corporation and do our part to make sure they succeed rather than looking out for our personal interests. Companies already have a returns accounted for in their profit margin. If you don't want to take advantage of that, that's your prerogative, but it's not what's affecting pricing. Private industry greed is.


----------



## camel11 (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know you're not trying to be rude, but just because someone doesn't have the same mindset as you doesn't make them automatically a bad person either?

I would never abuse a system of returns like the way I know some people do, and corporations are also aware this happens. But I don't see why we, as consumers, should be the ones looking out for corporations -- the price increases aren't because of returns, they're because companies want to seem "prestigious". Makeup has an insanely high profit margin -- that's why brands like WnW and Milani can afford to sell their stuff at $1-3 a pop (on top of whatever insane discount a drugstore might be running). I find this idea that "materials" are more expensive to be bs. There's no reason OPI needs to be $9 a bottle when L'oreal polish is around $6. They just know they can sell it for $9 because people are buying the brand more than the actual product.

Corporations can look out for themselves, and they do. Sephora had an insanely high profit margin and has for the last few years. There's been this strange mindset demanded of consumers that we should somehow "feel sorry" for a corporation and do our part to make sure they succeed rather than looking out for our personal interests. Companies already have a returns accounted for in their profit margin. If you don't want to take advantage of that, that's your prerogative, but it's not what's affecting pricing. Private industry greed is.
That was very, very well put.  I'll also add that marketing OFTEN doesn't match performance.  So let's say I buy a concealer that claims full coverage and no creasing.  I put it on, and find light, cakey coverage.... I'm certainly returning, because the companies claims didn't live up to reality.  Now, abusing this system is terrible, but when you're paying already ridiculously marked up prices for something that just simply doesn't work, it's your right to choose to return.  

But seriously -- I'm not in the business of dictating how anyone spends their money.  I have a certain amount I allow myself to spend on this stuff rather than save.  So, I choose to return the ineffective stuff.  If you'd rather accumulate makeup you didn't love, more power to you.


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 13, 2014)

ANDDDD BREAK! Okay guys, these threads are meant to be for support. I think we all have very good opinions, and we're all entitled to one, but please let's make sure we're not lashing out at each other or saying things that may be offensive to some. Support is the name of the game!

Though I do want to say, I always find it funny how we associate price with quality. I think when I first started wearing makeup, I bought into the hype that brand names were better and somehow the price reflected the "demand" (which reinforces the idea of quality), and now that I know better, some of my favorite things are midrange and drugstore price or less. W&amp;W shadows, for example - omg i love those things. same with their blushes. 

On another hand, I have received like 4 compliments today on "how pretty I look" and "what lipgloss is that?!" -- (it's mac boybait, for anyone wondering). So how about we play a little game? it's half-way through the month, so we can do it for two weeks: think back on your pretty shinies you have, which one has not only made you feel super pretty but also gotten you a lot of compliments when you wear it? let us know what it is and then we can make a point to wear it tomorrow for Valentine's Day and every day until the end of February.  Fun challenge, don't you think??


----------



## saku (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Corporations can look out for themselves, and they do. Sephora had an insanely high profit margin and has for the last few years. There's been this strange mindset demanded of consumers that we should somehow *"feel sorry" for a corporation* and do our part to make sure they succeed rather than looking out for our personal interests. Companies already have a returns accounted for in their profit margin. If you don't want to take advantage of that, that's your prerogative, but it's not what's affecting pricing. Private industry greed is.

corporations are also composed of shareholders, maybe even some people like us. again, my bf made me realize this.

i do return products that don't work for me. but now i only buy products i've tested in store, or in a sample, and know that i would love. i now have this habit of buying a trial size in eBay first, before buying any full size at sephora, or other stores. not for the corporations' sake exactly, but to prevent all the waste that ultimately the society pays for. AND it's helped me with my low buy too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Agreed! You shouldn't feel bad about that. Here's the thing- your friend may be one of those women who just have one makeup bag. To anyone like that, any  amount double that will seem like a lot, whether it's 4 makeup bags, or 4 Alex-9 cabinets full, hahah! Know what I mean? I don't think you need to worry too much. It's true, everyone has a different idea of what is 'too much' and heck, it's kind of your hobby and it makes you happy- so I don't think there's anything wrong with it. Even if you weren't curbing it, it'd be fine in that respect. But you are, and you're being vigilant and that's awesome.

So keep up the good work, and enjoy your stash!

You ladies are so sweet. Thank you! If I didn't have you guys I would have probably been sticking my head in the sand in shame after that incident earlier. I am trying to break out of the "collecting makeup' mentality, because what I'd rather have is a well curated selection that will be well loved, rather than a lot of items that are pretty but will never get any use -- but at the same time, thank you for your words. you are exactly right. this is my hobby, and i shouldn't have to feel bad about it.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

p.s: she definitely is one of those one bag of makeup people. she told me she has 5 eyeshadows. i have 169... lol. so yeah, to her it seems like a lot. thanks for putting it in perspective.


----------



## saku (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ANDDDD BREAK! Okay guys, these threads are meant to be for support. I think we all have very good opinions, and we're all entitled to one, but please let's make sure we're not lashing out at each other or saying things that may be offensive to some. Support is the name of the game!

Though I do want to say, I always find it funny how we associate price with quality. I think when I first started wearing makeup, I bought into the hype that brand names were better and somehow the price reflected the "demand" (which reinforces the idea of quality), and now that I know better, some of my favorite things are midrange and drugstore price or less. W&amp;W shadows, for example - omg i love those things. same with their blushes. 

On another hand, I have received like 4 compliments today on "how pretty I look" and "what lipgloss is that?!" -- (it's mac boybait, for anyone wondering). So how about we play a little game? it's half-way through the month, so we can do it for two weeks: think back on your pretty shinies you have, which one has not only made you feel super pretty but also gotten you a lot of compliments when you wear it? let us know what it is and then we can make a point to wear it tomorrow for Valentine's Day and every day until the end of February.  Fun challenge, don't you think??
you're so sweet! &lt;3

yay on the compliments!!


----------



## page5 (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
On another hand, I have received like 4 compliments today on "how pretty I look" and "what lipgloss is that?!" -- (it's mac boybait, for anyone wondering). So how about we play a little game? it's half-way through the month, so we can do it for two weeks: think back on your pretty shinies you have, which one has not only made you feel super pretty but also gotten you a lot of compliments when you wear it? let us know what it is and then we can make a point to wear it tomorrow for Valentine's Day and every day until the end of February.  Fun challenge, don't you think??

I'll play!

I have received several compliments on the eye shadow I mixed up last month. I will definitely wear it tomorrow with my red jacket!


----------



## eastofthesun (Feb 13, 2014)

I'll play too, but I do have to add my two cents about returns, because this whole concept of them being destroyed is new to me!

Ok, as far as new items that I'm getting compliments on, well, I have gotten compliments on my eye makeup from my husband, and quasi-compliments from two coworkers. Haha, I say quasi-compliments because they didn't exactly say, "Your eye makeup looks good" but said more like, "You must have gotten your beauty sleep". That kind of think. Not direct, but you know, I'm sure it was because I did my eye makeup as opposed to ignoring makeup that day.

Those were because of my new Tarte CC Be Mattenificent palette, my Tarte Lights, Camera, Lashes mascara, and probably because of my new-found techniques of applying my eyeshadow and with my new brushes, my EcoTools duo eye enhancing brushes. Love those!

And as far as the returns- I've only ever returned clothing items before, so I know those get put back on sale. But until I started reading makeuptalk.com I didn't realized that returned cosmetics get destroyed. It's weird, because someone might return it because they just decided they couldn't afford it, or they received it as a gift after buying- and in that case, would they also destroy it?

Because they make you list why you are returning it, and it seems they'd inspect it and make sure it was unused and be able to restock it somehow. But if that's not the case, I still think that someone shouldn't feel too bad about returning it if it didn't work for them- we don't all have the luxury of trying something out before buying, and if claims are abundant, and it doesn't work for your skintype, I think if there's a return policy, it's there for a reason. If it was that big of an issue, they wouldn' thave such a lenient return policy in the first place, in my humble, non-economics-educated mind. Hehe. Just my two cents on the matter.


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'll play too, but I do have to add my two cents about returns, because this whole concept of them being destroyed is new to me!

Ok, as far as new items that I'm getting compliments on, well, I have gotten compliments on my eye makeup from my husband, and quasi-compliments from two coworkers. Haha, I say quasi-compliments because they didn't exactly say, "Your eye makeup looks good" but said more like, "You must have gotten your beauty sleep". That kind of think. Not direct, but you know, I'm sure it was because I did my eye makeup as opposed to ignoring makeup that day.

Those were because of my new Tarte CC Be Mattenificent palette, my Tarte Lights, Camera, Lashes mascara, and probably because of my new-found techniques of applying my eyeshadow and with my new brushes, my EcoTools duo eye enhancing brushes. Love those!

And as far as the returns- I've only ever returned clothing items before, so I know those get put back on sale. But until I started reading makeuptalk.com I didn't realized that returned cosmetics get destroyed. It's weird, because someone might return it because they just decided they couldn't afford it, or they received it as a gift after buying- and in that case, would they also destroy it?

Because they make you list why you are returning it, and it seems they'd inspect it and make sure it was unused and be able to restock it somehow. But if that's not the case, I still think that someone shouldn't feel too bad about returning it if it didn't work for them- we don't all have the luxury of trying something out before buying, and if claims are abundant, and it doesn't work for your skintype, I think if there's a return policy, it's there for a reason. If it was that big of an issue, they wouldn' thave such a lenient return policy in the first place, in my humble, non-economics-educated mind. Hehe. Just my two cents on the matter.
i think compliments from the hubby absolutely trump everything! i get giddy when my husband says i smell good, because it means he likes my perfume, and when he goes "you look pretty!" which is a huge compliment because the poor man has seen me right after waking up every day and says im beautiful ;p but "pretty" means "hey, your makeup looks awesome today!" ... man of little words.


----------



## page5 (Feb 13, 2014)

I've only returned makeup products that were defective (broken when I received them or the clasp wouldn't stay shut) except for an urban decay palette. the palette was about half glitters and the fallout was horrible. I returned it because, to me, that amount of fallout is unacceptable. I tried different primers, etc but I ended up with glitter all over my face every day. I've used more than a dozen different eye shadow brands and never had this type of problem before. UD took back the palette and paid for the shipping and only asked that I tell they why I was returning it. Because they graciously accepted my return I have purchased other products from them and they retained me as a customer with their return policy.


----------



## katielp (Feb 13, 2014)

As soon as money earned from selling on eBay (thanks for your help everyone!) went into my Paypal account I transferred it into my back account. Without even looking at makeup I could buy with that paypal money. Woo-hoo!


----------



## eastofthesun (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katielp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

As soon as money earned from selling on eBay (thanks for your help everyone!) went into my Paypal account I transferred it into my back account. Without even looking at makeup I could buy with that paypal money. Woo-hoo!
That's awesome! Don't forget that Ebay will automatically take some money out of your paypal account every month for various fees. I don't really honenstly know what the fees are for, and it always seems like a lot. The reason I don't know is I thought you were supposed to get 50 free listings a month, and I always do the no-fee listings, so .... it boggles the mind why I'm charged when I sell in a month. Anyone know?


----------



## saku (Feb 13, 2014)

Guys.....i want to share a mini victory! 

i was just at sephora to return that stupid damaged donna karan deodorant that they sent me (i have pics of it in the sephora thread)...i had a few minutes to browse around.... i saw that the shiseido white lucent set is back! i grabbed it immediately and went to the checkout line...i contemplated about it while i was at the line. i was thinking, "but i just bought a full size eye cream!", "but i have so many skincare stuff i've been meaning to try", "but i'm supposed to be in a low buy", and also "but i really wanted it (i love shiseido, btw), and what if it's gone forever??!", and "but i'm actually saving money because the value of the set is more than buying them individually.." and so on... finally, i decided to not buy it and just smiled at the checkout lady and said "i changed my mind, i'm not buying this anymore". YAY! i thought i'd share this here.

lots of love, ladies! &lt;3


----------



## saku (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's awesome! Don't forget that Ebay will automatically take some money out of your paypal account every month for various fees. I don't really honenstly know what the fees are for, and it always seems like a lot. The reason I don't know is I thought you were supposed to get 50 free listings a month, and I always do the no-fee listings, so .... it boggles the mind why I'm charged when I sell in a month. Anyone know?
ebay takes 10% "commission" off your every sale (sale price +shipping price). they give you a statement every month. those add up, and i always get sad when i get charged. LOL


----------



## katielp (Feb 13, 2014)

> ebay takes 10% "commission"Â off your every sale (sale price +shipping price). they give you a statement every month. those add up, and i always get sad when i get charged. LOL


 Dang it. Between the cost of packaging, shipping fee, PayPal fee, and eBay fee it's not really worth it to list items around the 10$ price range then....I guess I do have stuff I don't want out of my house at least


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 13, 2014)

Score!

So I forgot I had a $15 credit over at modnique from months ago -- I went to check just out of curiosity only to find out theyre having a sale on becca, especifically, their brushes, for $5 a pop. so I chose the double ended brow brush (this), and the soft focus shader brush (this) then the remaining $5 got applied to shipping, with only $1.98 left over which I paid with $$ I had in paypal. I should have gotten another one but didn't see any I needed... so I got $70 dollars worth of brushes for less than 2 bucks. AND I'm excited because it's tools, which have no expiration date.

This month has all been about a low buy and I think this is about as low as it gets.


----------



## page5 (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Guys.....i want to share a mini victory! 

i was just at sephora to return that stupid damaged donna karan deodorant that they sent me (i have pics of it in the sephora thread)...i had a few minutes to browse around.... i saw that the shiseido white lucent set is back! i grabbed it immediately and went to the checkout line...i contemplated about it while i was at the line. i was thinking, "but i just bought a full size eye cream!", "but i have so many skincare stuff i've been meaning to try", "but i'm supposed to be in a low buy", and also "but i really wanted it (i love shiseido, btw), and what if it's gone forever??!", and "but i'm actually saving money because the value of the set is more than buying them individually.." and so on... finally, i decided to not buy it and just smiled at the checkout lady and said "i changed my mind, i'm not buying this anymore". YAY! i thought i'd share this here.

lots of love, ladies! &lt;3

Good for you!

I had a similar small victory. I received a free shipping email for a fragrance I sampled a few months ago and loaded up my cart immediately and then I thought about all the fragrances I have sitting at home and decided that this valentine's day promo will come around again on another holiday and that I'd better use up a few I have and then purchase it. that, and the price is high, $46 for a rollerball. but, I love it! Come to think about it, I think I'll let my husband know what I would like for Mother's Day


----------



## eastofthesun (Feb 13, 2014)

Uh oh.... I accidentally made a mistake in my no-buy for February! I signed up for Ipsy back in early November. I should have cancelled, since I'm really not into that adventurous makeup, but I kept it going thinking it'd take forever to get on the list.

Well, apparently I'm receiving this months' bag. Oops. Eugh. I guess I should cancel it, but I kind of don't want to know that I'm finally on the list... and the fact that the Zoya polish that I'll be getting in addition to other stuff retails for $8, and I can say I got $2 shipping, making the $10... it's kind of a great deal even if I give away or trade lots of the other stuff.....

I don't know what to do! But I think I'll cancel. Any ideas?


----------



## meaganola (Feb 13, 2014)

> Uh oh.... I accidentally made a mistake in my no-buy for February! I signed up for Ipsy back in early November. I should have cancelled, since I'm really not into that adventurous makeup, but I kept it going thinking it'd take forever to get on the list. Well, apparently I'm receiving this months' bag. Oops. Eugh. I guess I should cancel it, but I kind of don't want to know that I'm finally on the list... and the fact that the Zoya polish that I'll be getting in addition to other stuff retails for $8, and I can say I got $2 shipping, making the $10... it's kind of a great deal even if I give away or trade lots of the other stuff..... I don't know what to do! But I think I'll cancel. Any ideas?


 One thing I would examine if I was in your place: Why am I on a no-buy? If it's to reduce the amount of *stuff*, cancel. That's why I dumped ipsy (especially since they sent pretty much the same thing to me month after month). If it's to cut costs, keeping ipsy might not be the end of the world. In unrelated news, this morning, I realized one of the reasons February is my least favorite month: March is my favorite month! I'm so ready for February to be over that I'm already plotting my March makeup, groceries, music playlists, and movie viewing.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 13, 2014)

@eastofthesun - I build the cost of my subs (Ipsy and BB) into my low-buy funds every month.  For me, the value's there, in either getting 5 deluxe/full size makeup &amp; skincare items each month (Ipsy), or 5-6 samples plus $5 store credit from reviews (Birchbox) for $10 ea per month... that's worth it to me.  Also, having a surprise coming in the mail helps me resist making orders on other websites! If you think that Ipsy will help you spend less and still be an inexpensive, fun surprise each month, then keep it!  But if the makeup is just going to end up stashed away somewhere and you never use stuff from the bags, then it's not worth it!


----------



## sparklegirl (Feb 14, 2014)

mid-month update!

I've made two purchases this month:

one was on my allowed list (the skin bender set from sephora). My skin is not doing well with the winter weather (moved to the east coast from cali so my skin is learning how to handle cold) so this was allowed and needed. The only other thing I bought was a few cooking supplies for my fiance for valentine's day (truffle oil..hope it's good!). When I initially made my allowed list I forgot about valentine's day so this would have been on the list had I remembered. I was also going to buy a perfume with the sephora 3x points but it was out of stock so I took it as a sign. I will pick it up the next time ulta has an extra point promo.

how's everyone else doing?


----------



## chelsealady (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm doing pretty good on my no-buy. Although I am really jonesing to try some 21 drops. I'm starting a new job on the 24th and I've half way convinced my self I need some to help ease my nerves.


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 14, 2014)

Happy Valentine's day, ladies!


----------



## Jen283 (Feb 14, 2014)

Happy Valentine's day!! May your day be filled with chocolates, flowers, love, and of course pink, purple, and red makeup!!!!


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jen283* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Happy Valentine's day!! May your day be filled with chocolates, flowers, love, and of course pink, purple, and red makeup!!!!
Mine is pink today!...a smokey taupe purply pink (inglot 402 on the lid, a color close to quarry on the crease and MUG cupcake as a blend out.). baby pink on the cheeks and a milky pink lipgloss on. I'm surprised by how much I like the combination.


----------



## Jen283 (Feb 14, 2014)

> Mine is pink today!...a smokey taupe purply pink (inglot 402 on the lid, a color close to quarry on the crease and MUG cupcake as a blend out.). baby pink on the cheeks and a milky pink lipgloss on.Â I'm surprised by how much I like the combination.Â


 I've got pink on my nails, lips, and cheeks! Urban decay Native on the lips and Tarte Glisten on the cheeks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The nail polish is one of those $5 bottles from sephora by the register, not sure of the color. I think later I'll amp it up by deepening my crease and smoking out my eyeliner!


----------



## page5 (Feb 14, 2014)

I have pink lips!! Wearing Revlon Kissable balm stain in honey. I think that's the color, this has been rolling around in my purse and all the lettering has worn off and the lid is cracked and I have just a nub of product left. Should be gone in a week or two. I liked it but not enough to re-purchase.


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have pink lips!! Wearing Revlon Kissable balm stain in honey. I think that's the color, this has been rolling around in my purse and all the lettering has worn off and the lid is cracked and I have just a nub of product left. Should be gone in a week or two. I liked it but not enough to re-purchase. 
wooo almost empty!

I have a revlon lip butter that's like..... 90% done, but somehow, I keep forgetting about it. so it's taking me forever to finish.


----------



## hindsighting (Feb 14, 2014)

I've been soo good for the past couple months and then I ordered two Burberry eyeshadows yesterday...


----------



## saku (Feb 15, 2014)

I got paid yesterday...paid off my tuition for this semester in full (YAY!)... and paid off two of my credit cards in full, and one partially. i've been looking at my 'watch list' on ebay, and i'm proud to say that i've deleted a bunch of stuff in my list. i also haven't placed a sephora order in 6 days, and only bought ~$25 worth of stuff on ebay (TWO full sized UD nail polish, and a mini YSL mascara) this week. so yeah, i think this week's been pretty good, considering that there are tons of sales this week! i also bought a kate spade tote, but that was a necessary purchase (and i'm not just trying to rationalize. it really is, i have 0 tote bags and i now carry a bunch of stuff all the time, books, graded labs, lab manuals,...etc.. this bag is PERFECT!) so YAY! only spent $25 on makeup stuff this week! i'm so proud of myself! he he 




 if i can keep this up, $100 a month on makeup is I think the ideal spending budget for me, and i'd feel that i've succeeded. thanks for everyone's support. &lt;3


----------



## eastofthesun (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got paid yesterday...paid off my tuition for this semester in full (YAY!)... and paid off two of my credit cards in full, and one partially. i've been looking at my 'watch list' on ebay, and i'm proud to say that i've deleted a bunch of stuff in my list. i also haven't placed a sephora order in 6 days, and only bought ~$25 worth of stuff on ebay (TWO full sized UD nail polish, and a mini YSL mascara) this week. so yeah, i think this week's been pretty good, considering that there are tons of sales this week! i also bought a kate spade tote, but that was a necessary purchase (and i'm not just trying to rationalize. it really is, i have 0 tote bags and i now carry a bunch of stuff all the time, books, graded labs, lab manuals,...etc.. this bag is PERFECT!) so YAY! only spent $25 on makeup stuff this week! i'm so proud of myself! he he 



 if i can keep this up, $100 a month on makeup is I think the ideal spending budget for me, and i'd feel that i've succeeded. thanks for everyone's support. &lt;3
Great job! Congratulations on paying off some of your credit card debt and your tuition! That's awesome! Keep up the good work!!!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *katielp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Dang it. Between the cost of packaging, shipping fee, PayPal fee, and eBay fee it's not really worth it to list items around the 10$ price range then....I guess I do have stuff I don't want out of my house at least
Eugh, you may be right. Darn.... guess I'll set myself up a 'trade list' here - even though you have to pay shipping, it may be better than the 10% from Ebay if you can't sell stuff for much.

------

So, I told you guys about how I've been doing really well this month, I didn't buy anything make-up related or otherwise in the miscellaneous category except for a $5 eye brush set from EcoTools. Then I realized I accidentally forgot to cancel my Ipsy account before I got sent and charged for this months' bag... so that's $15 spent this month.

Then, the big bad happened- Valentine's day with no plans, and an impending divorce. I spent some time on youtube trying to distract myself, only to be tempted by some eyeglasses (I need new frames, and rx sunglasses) and then, that prompted me to go to Polyvore to make myself a 'currently wanted' collage, and THEN I went to Sephora because I remembered that it was Valentine's day, when the 3x points on fragrance ended at midnight, so I went to see if I really was going to get those Lavanila rollerballs... and then I waffled about it for 30 minutes, at once thinking, 'no way' and then 'if I want it later, it'll be stupid because I can bet 3 x the points!" and then thinking "the points are stupid, I never like the rewards" and ultimately purchasing my cart for $61.... so instead of a no-buy this month, I spent $76. Fail!

*Edited to add: *The silver lining is that I'm returning two products and will get back $45 to my credit card, so at least that offsets some of the costs. Maybe I can sell a few things on Ebay too....


----------



## loftmane (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got paid yesterday...paid off my tuition for this semester in full (YAY!)... and paid off two of my credit cards in full, and one partially. i've been looking at my 'watch list' on ebay, and i'm proud to say that i've deleted a bunch of stuff in my list. i also haven't placed a sephora order in 6 days, and only bought ~$25 worth of stuff on ebay (TWO full sized UD nail polish, and a mini YSL mascara) this week. so yeah, i think this week's been pretty good, considering that there are tons of sales this week! i also bought a kate spade tote, but that was a necessary purchase (and i'm not just trying to rationalize. it really is, i have 0 tote bags and i now carry a bunch of stuff all the time, books, graded labs, lab manuals,...etc.. this bag is PERFECT!) so YAY! only spent $25 on makeup stuff this week! i'm so proud of myself! he he 



 if i can keep this up, $100 a month on makeup is I think the ideal spending budget for me, and i'd feel that i've succeeded. thanks for everyone's support. &lt;3

OMG a paid off credit card is the promised land. Congrats on doing it twice!!! I hope to be there by this December if I keep going at the rate I'm going. *Fingers crossed*

I flopped again this week but for a good reason I guess? My issue is that my HG setting powder has been discontinued and I have hit pan on it so I am trying out new powders while I still have my HG to go back to and compare until I find something suitable to replace it. I bought MAC Blot powder and also the MAC MSF Natural. I used to own MSFN but I got rid of it because I got it back in the summer months and it did nothing to combat my oily skin. Now that my skin is so dry/dehydrated with this winter weather, I'm hoping it works a little bit better. I also got Blot because people said it was most comparable to my HG so I thought I would give it a whirl. I have sensitive skin, though, so finding new base products is always a nightmare because I break out from nearly everything. Not looking forward to having to hold my breath until I've used them a few weeks to see if they cause breakouts. 

I have to shift all my energy from makeup to clothes shopping now, so I hope that will make this no-buy progress more easily. I really, really need a new pair of jeans or two. The ones I have are fraying completely, seams are loosening and they're getting threadbare and not in the stylishly distressed way, either lol. (I wear clothes and shoes into the ground but I will have trillions of makeup products that I rarely use up. Where is the sense in all of that?



) I went shopping last night and sadly, the stores I used to hit up for jeans in the past have seen serious decline in quality. It seems like quality jeans, that don't feel cheap and look cheap, are pretty expensive. Some of the cheaper jeans I was finding on the racks had loose threads hanging out and they were brand new. WTF. Not to mention, I'm tall so finding something that doesn't look like flood pants on me is difficult. I have a similar story with shoes...I bought four reasonably priced ballet flats last year and all but 1 have holes in the soles after only one season of walking. Clearly, I need to start investing in better-made clothing because they really don't make clothes and shoes like they used to. 



 Plus as much as having great makeup is, it can look a little out of place when I'm practically wearing rags. 

Hopefully every time I'm tempted by a shiny new lipstick or blush, I'll remember that I can't wear lipstick or blush as pants or on my feet. Well, I mean I could try but I might be arrested for indecent exposure lol! Stay strong ladies only 14 more days left in this month!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 15, 2014)

Booooooo. I broke my low buy! (Even though I don't feel guilty, I still feel like I should feel guilty. Yanno?) My boyfriend and I played at the mall yesterday. He ended up buying me a lip tar in Harlot. So pretty! This is liptar #173 in my lip tar pile that sits on my make up shelf. I went in really just wanting to know what Fresh Life smelled like since it was free with a code online. I LOOOVED it. So... Right after the BF paid for harlot, there I was -- standing in a Sephora store making a $25 sephora purchase online to get the free rollerball. I have issues. But! Today is a new day. I bought things I will use. This fail could've been a lot worse!


----------



## pinkcrayon (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *loftmane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
OMG a paid off credit card is the promised land. Congrats on doing it twice!!! I hope to be there by this December if I keep going at the rate I'm going. *Fingers crossed*

I flopped again this week but for a good reason I guess? My issue is that my HG setting powder has been discontinued and I have hit pan on it so I am trying out new powders while I still have my HG to go back to and compare until I find something suitable to replace it. I bought MAC Blot powder and also the MAC MSF Natural. I used to own MSFN but I got rid of it because I got it back in the summer months and it did nothing to combat my oily skin. Now that my skin is so dry/dehydrated with this winter weather, I'm hoping it works a little bit better. I also got Blot because people said it was most comparable to my HG so I thought I would give it a whirl. I have sensitive skin, though, so finding new base products is always a nightmare because I break out from nearly everything. Not looking forward to having to hold my breath until I've used them a few weeks to see if they cause breakouts. 

I have to shift all my energy from makeup to clothes shopping now, so I hope that will make this no-buy progress more easily. I really, really need a new pair of jeans or two. The ones I have are fraying completely, seams are loosening and they're getting threadbare and not in the stylishly distressed way, either lol. (*I wear clothes and shoes into the ground but I will have trillions of makeup products that I rarely use up. Where is the sense in all of that?



*) I went shopping last night and sadly, the stores I used to hit up for jeans in the past have seen serious decline in quality. It seems like quality jeans, that don't feel cheap and look cheap, are pretty expensive. Some of the cheaper jeans I was finding on the racks had loose threads hanging out and they were brand new. WTF. Not to mention, I'm tall so finding something that doesn't look like flood pants on me is difficult. I have a similar story with shoes...I bought four reasonably priced ballet flats last year and all but 1 have holes in the soles after only one season of walking. Clearly, I need to start investing in better-made clothing because they really don't make clothes and shoes like they used to. 



 Plus as much as having great makeup is, it can look a little out of place when I'm practically wearing rags. 

Hopefully every time I'm tempted by a shiny new lipstick or blush, I'll remember that I can't wear lipstick or blush as pants or on my feet. Well, I mean I could try but I might be arrested for indecent exposure lol! Stay strong ladies only 14 more days left in this month! 



 

This!!! I realized about 2 months ago that I have no problem dropping $30+ on a pedicure, but spending that much on shoes - psh, no way! It's seriously time for me to start investing in better clothing instead of make up. I'm hoping to have a professional job for the first time in my life in May, so it's time to start buying proper clothing and shoes.

So far this month, I've only bought the one make up purchase that I was allowing myself. Yay! However, I have been eating out waaaay more than I'm supposed to, and that's kicking my ass. It's time to meal plan and grocery shop! I need to quit making excuses and just do it.


----------



## chelsealady (Feb 15, 2014)

Well add me to the fail list. I caved and bought a couple of perfume rollerball at Sephora. Yesterday was a rollercoaster day. I got job offer and I took it which made me happy. But my husband didn't even get me card for Valentine's day. So that made me sad. I got my tax refund in which was good but I need to sit on it till the new job starts. I saw the gwp from sephora and then boom next thing I know....but today is another day. I'm going to try and make some body scrub so that should keep me out of the store.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 15, 2014)

I have to go buy jeans today.  *Have* to.  I'm down to one or two wearable pair, and I need at least three!  I just hope I can find some I like.  I'm notoriously picky and oddly proportioned.  My waist is super high, so when the style is low-waisted, I have to wait until the style cycles back to higher waists, and it can take *years* for that to happen.  And I went to the grocery store last night and spent $70!  OTOH, I haven't been able to go grocery shopping in two or three weeks, and I had to buy some expensive essentials like light bulbs (half of the bulbs in my bathroom are burnt out, which makes putting on my makeup an adventure in overapplication!), an extra kitty litter box (going on a weekend trip + no kitty sitter = need an extra box), and coffee (I must have coffee!  On the down side, it turns out I don't like this particular variety, but I'll be stuck with it for a while since I only use my own stuff on the weekends).  I also have to go buy bb cream, which is on my acceptable list (in fact, it's been on my GET IT THIS WEEKEND list for about a month now), so I'm not breaking any rules there.  On the up side, I got a larger-than-usual check this pay period due to overtime, so that will help me not go over budget this time.  I hope.

And!  The Love Letters essence trend edition was out, and I DIDN'T BUY THE HIGHLIGHTER!  OR THE EYESHADOW!  OR THE NAIL POLISH!  I bought a pink lip sheer, and I'll get the peach one if I can find it (these are basically lip balms for me, and I'm *bonkers* about lip balms), but other than that, I'm not interested in this collection since they didn't release everything from the European version of the collection in the US version.  I wanted the eyeliner pencils and the charcoal polish, but they weren't released here. I *might* get one or two of the notebooks solely because I like that style of notebook (lined, with an elastic band) and have been looking for cheap versions to use for various things, but those won't count as part of a makeup low-buy because they're office supplies.

Okay.  Jeans.  And groceries.  Despite spending $70 last night, I actually got nowhere near everything on my list because I kept thinking, "But I have no money!  I need to get only absolute essentials!"  I just wasn't in the mood to stock up.  It's been *way* too long since I've done decent grocery shopping.  I've been way too poor for that for ages!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 15, 2014)

I haven't done so well this month either. I bought MORE nail polish.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 15, 2014)

*cough*  I just increased my Geeky Sprinkles Kickstarter pledge *again*.  But it was the pledge increase that tipped it over to being funded, and now I will have a dozen or so bottles of those things to give out as presents!  (I'm keeping one of each for myself, but I do *not* need sixteen bottles of cupcake/cookie sprinkles.)  I'm thinking of it as pre-planning for Christmas, not breaking a low-buy.

Okay.  Now.  Seriously.  Gotta get dressed and finish shopping for those things I realistically do need or have on my acceptable list.  If I don't leave now, I won't leave today, and then I'll buy takeout for lunch at work every day this week again!


----------



## latinafeminista (Feb 15, 2014)

I was doing very well since all my crazy shopping I did during Black Friday and last Xmas.  I hadn't bought anything except my sub boxes, which was huge for me especially with the 20% off at UD and Too Faced (I live for the La Cremes!)  BUT the last few days I fell for some drugstore stuff and Sephora fragances.  I only spent 17 bucks on some clearance Burt Bee's face wipes, JulieG nail polishes (the gold one from this past Xmas collection, I was looking for this one!) and some of the NYC lip pencils.  I feel so guilty BUT I've done mostly well so I am generally proud of myself.  I just couldn't sustain all the purchasing I was doing at the end of last year!


----------



## katielp (Feb 15, 2014)

I just got my hair done at ulta and didn't buy a thing. HOLY CRAP!!! I didn't think it could be done!!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm going to break my no-buy today and get some of the new Maybelline Color Tattoo cream shadows from the Dare to Go Nude collection.  There seems to be uncertainty as to whether these are LE or not, and I missed out on the LE matte nude colors.  Plus, Rite Aid has a BOGO this week and an UP dollar reward, so they are on sale for about $3.75 if I buy four.  I lasted 1.5 months, which is pretty good.  If I can go another 1.5 months after this purchase, I'll take it.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going to break my no-buy today and get some of the new Maybelline Color Tattoo cream shadows from the Dare to Go Nude collection.  There seems to be uncertainty as to whether these are LE or not, and I missed out on the LE matte nude colors.  Plus, Rite Aid has a BOGO this week and an UP dollar reward, so they are on sale for about $3.75 if I buy four.  I lasted 1.5 months, which is pretty good.  If I can go another 1.5 months after this purchase, I'll take it.
Hmm...  A little OT, I've got two Nude Pinks and a Matte Brown (I think that's what it's called), still sealed.  I bought them to give to someone as a Christmas present but ended up giving her something else, and these aren't really my kinds of colors.  Well, actually, I bought one Nude Pink for myself because everyone was going *bonkers* over it and then remembered I don't wear mattes once I got home.  It didn't seem worth it to return it, though, since it was either buy-one-get-one-half-off or buy-one-get-one-free (I bought it with Barely Branded, which has turned into my go-to base!).  Maybe I'll get around to posting them on eBay.  It seems like I should be able to at least recoup what I spent on them.

Back on-topic:  Ugh, every store was *packed* yesterday.  *Burgerville* was swamped.  Everyone was trying to make up for not being able to get out of their houses last weekend!  I did a decent grocery run, but there was *no way* I was going all the way out to the outlet mall.  Maybe next weekend.  I need another pair of sneakers, too, but I can just go to the Nike outlet on my normal weekend errands circuit for those.  It's a standalone store, which makes it a *lot* easier to deal with.  I just get so *angry* with the parking lots and aimless shoppers in outlet malls that I have to really *need* to go there (see:  jeans) and spend a few weeks convincing myself to JUST GO OUT THERE before I will finally go.  With the Nike outlet, it's just a matter of whether I'm driving northbound or southbound on that street.  Southbound = left turn, and I am *not* turning left on that street without a stoplight.


----------



## page5 (Feb 16, 2014)

I inventoried my perfume tray and have less than I thought - 9 full size, 3 deluxe size, and 9 samples. I've been using up 2-3 samples every month. Three full size ones are nearly empty (less than 1/4 inch in each). I think I will concentrate on using them up and then buy one I really want. I spritz on something almost every day so I use up my perfumes regularly.


----------



## eastofthesun (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well add me to the fail list. I caved and bought a couple of perfume rollerball at Sephora. Yesterday was a rollercoaster day. I got job offer and I took it which made me happy. But my husband didn't even get me card for Valentine's day. So that made me sad. I got my tax refund in which was good but I need to sit on it till the new job starts. I saw the gwp from sephora and then boom next thing I know....but today is another day. I'm going to try and make some body scrub so that should keep me out of the store.

We feel your pain, sister! Yeah, you're right, today is another day and we can get back up and try again.

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *cough*  I just increased my Geeky Sprinkles Kickstarter pledge *again*.  But it was the pledge increase that tipped it over to being funded, and now I will have a dozen or so bottles of those things to give out as presents!  (I'm keeping one of each for myself, but I do *not* need sixteen bottles of cupcake/cookie sprinkles.)  I'm thinking of it as pre-planning for Christmas, not breaking a low-buy.

Okay.  Now.  Seriously.  Gotta get dressed and finish shopping for those things I realistically do need or have on my acceptable list.  If I don't leave now, I won't leave today, and then I'll buy takeout for lunch at work every day this week again!
Did you end up doing your grocery shopping? Hope you got some good stuff! I've got to get some groceries today! Don't really feel like venturing out.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't done so well this month either. I bought MORE nail polish. 
Hey, at least know you're in company. I totally failed this month. But maybe we can do better today.

Quote: Originally Posted by *katielp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got my hair done at ulta and didn't buy a thing. HOLY CRAP!!! I didn't think it could be done!!
Awesome! Good for you! Win-win! You got a new hair style AND flexed your willpower muscles!


----------



## mrst909 (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm so tempted to place an order with zoya right now. They are having a promo that I'm having a hard time resisting. I won't mention details. I really don't need any more polish and I know I will probably be able to pick these up later. I keep going back to my cart and then abandoning it...


----------



## Rebecca34 (Feb 16, 2014)

I bought a limited edition lip color from Silk Naturals (e-tailer) this week and I'm trying not to feel guilty.  I'm technically on a low buy and it was only ~ $5 but I hadn't bought anything since mid-December so it felt strange.  I still want to get something with my $10 Extra Buck rewards from CVS too but for some reason, I've gotten really picky.  I looked at the Maybelline nude lipsticks that I though I wanted and none of them really appealed to me.  I may start looking for the limited edition Color Tattoos since there are a couple that I think I would really like.

In other news, I've been trying to reduce my stash of shower gels, soaps, and lotions since the beginning of the year and I'm doing really well!  I've used up a full size lotion, two full size shower gels, and a scrub.  I'm not buying any of these at this time, but I have a deal with myself that I can shop for some of these things later this year when my stash is a lot smaller and I actually need these products.


----------



## chelsealady (Feb 16, 2014)

> I'm so tempted to place an order with zoya right now. They are having a promo that I'm having a hard time resisting. I won't mention details. I really don't need any more polish and I know I will probably be able to pick these up later. I keep going back to my cart and then abandoning it...


 The better zoya sale is for earth day.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 16, 2014)

I got all of the groceries!  Well, okay, not really, and I didn't even get everything on my list (I desperately want some frozen raspberries from Trader Joe's -- they're the best frozen raspberries *ever*! -- but both of the TJ's on my errands circuit yesterday were out.  And today was a Costco run.  Ugh.  I don't have a card, so I just tag along with my aunt once in a while.  I spent $30.  But I only got three things, and two of them were necessities, and one was a staple grocery item that had an instant rebate attached:  Toilet paper (and, much to my amusement, probably more than half of the carts in that place contained the stuff!  This is what happens when over half a million people are stuck in their homes for an entire weekend due to the weather:  We all end up needing to stock up on toilet paper at the same time), generic Benadryl, and cheese ravioli.  Whoops, I forgot to pick up a pack of toothbrushes, too.  TP, toothbrushes, and Benadryl are my three big things that I try to buy at Costco.

And while I didn't list a bunch of perfume oil on eBay, I *did* just list a bunch of other things there.  I hope I get some bids!  I need to get things out of my apartment -- and also some money into my PayPal account for Comic Con!


----------



## mrst909 (Feb 16, 2014)

> The better zoya sale is for earth day.


 what type of promo do they usually run for earth day? I've only been shopping with them for the past 6 months or so. My birthday is in April...so I think what I'm going to do is make a wish list and when April rolls around I'm giving myself a limited budget. If I still want them then I will buy them.


----------



## chelsealady (Feb 16, 2014)

> what type of promo do they usually run for earth day? I've only been shopping with them for the past 6 months or so. My birthday is in April...so I think what I'm going to do is make a wish list and when April rolls around I'm giving myself a limited budget. If I still want them then I will buy them.


 They do an earth day promotion. Last year polish was 4.00 each. You are supposed to trade in your non-five free polish but they don't track you down if you don't.


----------



## Marissa21 (Feb 16, 2014)

me too i have the zoya ipsy code, buy two get one free. i got rid of 100 polishes and am left with ten but i realy want a gray and some of the naturel ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> im going to hold out for april. it's 2 months!


----------



## Jen283 (Feb 17, 2014)

Wow, so it seems I wasn't the only one to slip up about halfway through the month, lol! There's something about that halfway to 2/3 point that makes us spend!! So far, my total is at $37. $47 if you count my ipsy bag. I am also with all of you with needing new clothes! I need new jeans/pants as mine are all too big since I've lost my college beer belly, and it's at the point where the pants aren't just a little loose, they just look too big for me. Which looks sloppy in the office and not cute for casual wear. I think I'm going to express for their 40% off sale. It'll still be expensive, but I really like the quality of their clothes.


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 17, 2014)

So here's for self reflective: February has sucked so far. I think part of it is because it was my birthday, and during my birthday, my friends and family tend to spoil me - a lot - and they usually try to give me something that they know I am passionate about. Well, my obsession with makeup is now well known in my close circle, and so, that's what they gave me. gift cards and makeup gifts, and that coupled with my low-buy allowance has made it... I don't know, but I feel like it spiraled out of control. Yes, these things were either free/gifts/or deals such as the brushes I got off of modnique, BUT:  my goal going forward was to reduce my makeup collection by actually giving it all love and use, rather than letting it grow bigger and have items sit there forgotten. I don't feel nearly so bad about buying brushes - they are tools, they have no expiration date, and they are NEEDED. But did I really need 2 more blushes, 2 more eyeshadow palettes (nars and god created the woman, and tom ford's cognac sable which man...that's an expensive quad). I don't know that I did.

I also purchased 2 palettes from mac - a 2 pan for my eyebrow products, which was needed, but did I also need an empty quad? especially with how many palettes I have as is. I also ended up majorly slipping when it comes to no buying eyeshadows... I found out about morphe brushes shadows, which are like...$2 a pop, and considering all the raving going on about their quality, I ended up ordering... I could have ordered 1 or 2 to test them out... but the low price spiraled to a $60 dollar order plus an empty small z palette. so...did I need those?! I just feel like I've been allowing myself to slip back into "it's okay to get it if it's with your allowance" mentality.

My project pan has fallen by the wayside - I am still using the products I picked out but nowhere near as dilligently as I should to complete my goal. I just feel like february was kind of a spiral out of control month and I need to step back and reassess going forward with the rest of the month and into March. Sigh. This thread has helped me not feel bad about the things I DO have. they're to be enjoyed, since I have them, or given away/tossed if I don't... I am just much more concerned about continuing to accumulate stuff mindlessly. 

So from now until May 31st, I swear myself to a no buy. I will have my allowances be passed up and have them put into our savings account, so that I am not tempted to touch it, or better yet, use that money to enter art publications or pay on business related expenses instead, which would ultimately help my career. February has felt like a major fail up to this point, so I think it's time to buckle down and fix it for the rest of the month....


----------



## meaganola (Feb 18, 2014)

Not a purchase-cutting thing but still a money-saving thing: Ooh, I just got my cell phone bill balance. I changed my account last month to take advantage of my employer's company discount. Twenty bucks cheaper, gang!


----------



## aricukier (Feb 18, 2014)

I have to go to walgreens to get tampons and I'm dreading it. I know I'll pass all the pretties and want one. I'll have to go through my makeup at home again to show myself that I already have to much. Bleh


----------



## Jen283 (Feb 18, 2014)

I bought more makeup -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got a darker shade in my true match lumi, fair enough because I'm self tanning right now. However, I did not need the NYX milk e/s pencil, a kardashian lippie, and two maybelline color elixirs. -sigh- I'm hoping I can hold off purchases again until March. I think then I will be off my "low-buy." I think by making it a thing that I'm not allowed to have, I've been thinking MORE about things that I want. However, I will still be keeping track of what I'm buying and avoiding impulse buys. As long as I don't dig myself into CC debt, I will let myself do a bit of makeup shopping. Maybe I'll mix in more clothes, shoes, and accessories.


----------



## BSquared (Feb 18, 2014)

Well after screwing up royally at the beginning of the month I'm doing ok now...placed an order for face wash (which I need) and didn't get anything else. I mean it's only been 6 days but I'll take what I can get at this point! Gonna try HARD to get nothing but concealer and a new foundation (because I'll be out within 2-3 weeks) until April.


----------



## lavenderandtea (Feb 18, 2014)

New to Makeup Talk, can't believe I didn't come across this sooner. I started reading through February's No/Low-Buy 2014 Forum and found soooo many helpful tips. Everybody's such an inspiration...

I go in and out of waves where I can't stop buying cosmetics/skincare. Recently it's been skincare. Earlier this month I bought a bunch of products from Mario Badescu and then kept going. Within the same week I placed an order on KollectionK for Korean skincare products and then found out about Memebox (SO dangerous). The Memebox doesn't ship until early March and I am still waiting for the KollectionK order to arrive. I really need to stop browsing/shopping online but that's what I do when I take little breaks at work! I was reading about people's Project Pan's and think I will start one. Trying not to buy anything new until end of March or end of Project Pan (going to do 10 products I think), whichever comes first. Monday Club looks fun too, so I started that as well! 

Hope I'm not giving myself too many goals... makes it easier to fall off the wagon.


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 19, 2014)

So...we're buying a house. 

Kind of out of the blue. We weren't going to be even looking until next spring. but now there's a huge possibility that we'll be able to have a house by summer time.

omg...

i'm still processing it all!

good thing I put myself on a no-buy now lol. Cause now I really can't buy anything!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So...we're buying a house. 

Kind of out of the blue. We weren't going to be even looking until next spring. but now there's a huge possibility that we'll be able to have a house by summer time.

omg...

i'm still processing it all!

good thing I put myself on a no-buy now lol. Cause now I really can't buy anything!
Exciting!  I'm betting this will help you stay more focused on a no-buy




.


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Exciting!  I'm betting this will help you stay more focused on a no-buy



.
Absolutely! LOL. Since I most definitely can't go around spending money on stuff now. motivation woohoo! we went to see the house yesterday and I am so head over heels for it. I had been in it many times before, since it belongs to my friend's parents and they're moving to warmer climates...well, they have redone all of the heating and cooling for the house, installed brand new bamboo floors which look gorgeous (they're still finishing the trim, actually), the roof was just redone a few years ago, the ginormous deck was all reworked and repainted before winter, all the carpeting has been redone for the upstairs and basement, there's been a lot of extra work that has gone into the house, and i know we'd be moving into it without having any issues for a long time, which is great. It is rare to actually know who the house is coming from when buying realty, and being able to go back to them with questions, so this is fantastic.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Exciting!  I'm betting this will help you stay more focused on a no-buy




.
Absolutely! LOL. Since I most definitely can't go around spending money on stuff now. motivation woohoo! we went to see the house yesterday and I am so head over heels for it. I had been in it many times before, since it belongs to my friend's parents and they're moving to warmer climates...well, they have redone all of the heating and cooling for the house, installed brand new bamboo floors which look gorgeous (they're still finishing the trim, actually), the roof was just redone a few years ago, the ginormous deck was all reworked and repainted before winter, all the carpeting has been redone for the upstairs and basement, there's been a lot of extra work that has gone into the house, and i know we'd be moving into it without having any issues for a long time, which is great. It is rare to actually know who the house is coming from when buying realty, and being able to go back to them with questions, so this is fantastic. 


That's so wonderful!  My best wishes for everything (Mortgage application! Negotiating price! Home inspection! The long road to closing! Closing itself!) goes well and smoothly for you!  Do you have a realtor or someone from your mortgage place helping you?  Even though you're buying from someone you know, it's still a good idea to have someone knowledgable about the process itself helping you along the way - I don't know how many times our realtor had to calm us down when something weird would pop up in the paperwork or the home inspection, haha.  We bought our house in Aug of 2012, and that's after starting in June (just on a whim, kind of like you guys!) and finding our house on our first day searching!  It's such a long and stressful process, but so worth it! I get a huge thrill every time I pull into our driveway, and that's after a year and a half of being here!  Good luck!

And I'm also posting to say that I've officially spent my $25 splurge budget for this month! No buying anything for the rest of the month!  Putting my purchase in a spoiler below so as not to tempt people who are not buying anything right now.

Found the Plum District deal for 1/2 off my first Escape Monthly box -  The March box's destination is IRELAND, and my hubby is in luuuuurve with all things Irish.  He has the heritage, and the Irish name, and for $25 instead of $50, I thought it was perfect! He gets the food, I get the beauty/spa products, and we'll share the handmade/cultural items.   And honestly, I'm beginning to wonder if sub boxes in general are seeing a decline in subscribers, I'm seeing a new deal each month for a (fairly) expensive box.  I do think the market is a bit overwhelmed with sub boxes right now, and after seeing several fail last year, including my precious Cravebox, I hope they're not all on a downward trend!  I love my boxes!


----------



## page5 (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So...we're buying a house. 

Kind of out of the blue. We weren't going to be even looking until next spring. but now there's a huge possibility that we'll be able to have a house by summer time.

omg...

i'm still processing it all!

good thing I put myself on a no-buy now lol. Cause now I really can't buy anything!

Congrats!


----------



## saku (Feb 19, 2014)

i canceled my $60 nuxe order. partly because they're taking too slow, and partly because i came back to my senses and realized all the products that i currently have. i'm glad i did! so far so good for this week. i'm getting less and less tempted by buying stuff. 

also, i think i'm gonna buy a new phone, an iphone 5s, from apple. it's expensive! i'm looking at an $800 phone.. it's a loooong story, but it looks like it's my best option right now. i think i'll get a no-contract plan for $40 or so a month. i'm currently paying $90 a month with my 3-year old smartphone that now sucks. it's cdma so i need a new phone if i want to go on this route. i was approved for a 12 month financing on a $1000 apple purchase... ah...i have to decide by the end of the month and cancel my current service. researching for this takes up a lot of time! less time for makeup-looking! LOL

congrats @jaylilee !


----------



## meaganola (Feb 19, 2014)

I just got confirmation that my favorite perfume company *will* be at Emerald City Comic Con. More things will have to go up on eBay. Fewer things can be purchased. The apartment must be cleaned. The car has to be shoveled out and then go in for an oil change. Only a month and a half to go! Gotta carve a schedule in stone!


----------



## Bflopolska (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got confirmation that my favorite perfume company *will* be at Emerald City Comic Con. More things will have to go up on eBay. Fewer things can be purchased. The apartment must be cleaned. The car has to be shoveled out and then go in for an oil change. Only a month and a half to go! Gotta carve a schedule in stone!
What perfume company does Comic Con??? I'm very intrigued!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 19, 2014)

> What perfume company does Comic Con??? I'm very intrigued!


 Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab. They have received thousands of my dollars. They have lines based on Hellboy, Irredeemable, Grendel, Alice in Wonderland, Neil Gaiman stuff, and much, much more, and most of it is *not* media-based. Many of the comics-related lines are fundraisers for things like the Hero Initiative and CBLDF, and they did a line (based on Klimt paintings, maybe?) that raised money for RAINN a few years ago. They just today finally got confirmation that they have a booth. They frequently do cons all over the country, like San Diego CC, Dragon Con, Chicago, New York, and Bat's Day, which is a sort of goth con that incorporates a day a Disneyland into the festivities, so they may be headed to a city near you, or you can order online! I think I posted some springy fruity floral recs in this very thread. ETA: And Espionage Cosmetics will be there as well. Loose pigment and nail wraps. So many new toys, and that's before I even get to the comics!


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That's so wonderful!  My best wishes for everything (Mortgage application! Negotiating price! Home inspection! The long road to closing! Closing itself!) goes well and smoothly for you!  Do you have a realtor or someone from your mortgage place helping you?  Even though you're buying from someone you know, it's still a good idea to have someone knowledgable about the process itself helping you along the way - I don't know how many times our realtor had to calm us down when something weird would pop up in the paperwork or the home inspection, haha.  We bought our house in Aug of 2012, and that's after starting in June (just on a whim, kind of like you guys!) and finding our house on our first day searching!  It's such a long and stressful process, but so worth it! I get a huge thrill every time I pull into our driveway, and that's after a year and a half of being here!  Good luck!

And I'm also posting to say that I've officially spent my $25 splurge budget for this month! No buying anything for the rest of the month!  Putting my purchase in a spoiler below so as not to tempt people who are not buying anything right now.

Thank you! Yes, we do. Hubby is a banker, and we'll be going through our bank - he's also a military veteran, so we're going through them for our loan. We were preapproved today and all of our paperwork has been looked over by the bank's mortgage guy (don't know his name lol). because the $$$ is coming from a military/federal source, we will be having another thorough inspection redone to the house, which it passed two months ago but still has to be done. the price is already pretty set, we had already done all the first-buyer classes back in 2009 so other than getting information about our liquidatable assets together last night, all the info we needed was already available (like credit score and credit history) to the bank since we bank through them and he works for them.

The bank and mortgage people are hopeful that the process will be one of the smoother ones. We are starting the process today for the purchasing agreement that has to be approved by both parties, so, fingers crossed, we will be in our own house in about 2 months from now. A lot of things could still go wrong right now but thankfully we're in good hands. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Congrats!
Wooo thanks!!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i canceled my $60 nuxe order. partly because they're taking too slow, and partly because i came back to my senses and realized all the products that i currently have. i'm glad i did! so far so good for this week. i'm getting less and less tempted by buying stuff. 

also, i think i'm gonna buy a new phone, an iphone 5s, from apple. it's expensive! i'm looking at an $800 phone.. it's a loooong story, but it looks like it's my best option right now. i think i'll get a no-contract plan for $40 or so a month. i'm currently paying $90 a month with my 3-year old smartphone that now sucks. it's cdma so i need a new phone if i want to go on this route. i was approved for a 12 month financing on a $1000 apple purchase... ah...i have to decide by the end of the month and cancel my current service. researching for this takes up a lot of time! less time for makeup-looking! LOL

congrats @jaylilee !
Ty lady! also, i have an iphone5, and had looked at the 5s. I would recommend the 5 instead of the 5s because usually the s-series end up being the ones with all the in-between issues between major upgrades from say 4 to 5 and 5 to 6. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got confirmation that my favorite perfume company *will* be at Emerald City Comic Con. More things will have to go up on eBay. Fewer things can be purchased. The apartment must be cleaned. The car has to be shoveled out and then go in for an oil change. Only a month and a half to go! Gotta carve a schedule in stone!

That's awesome!!! I'm still debating on what to get...hmmmm.


----------



## saku (Feb 19, 2014)

@meaganola  i'm not even into comics, but i feel your excitement! LOL have fun!!


----------



## saycrackagain (Feb 19, 2014)

You guys, I'm doing so great on my no-buy. I managed to abstain from going on a face mask shopping spree by reminding myself that I'd rather save my money for a good quality mask when I run out of what I have rather than buy a few cheaper masks now. Can't believe how much stuff I'm using up when I'm not opening a million bottles! One tip: my biggest discovery of this no-buy has been Up&amp;Up Witch Hazel at Target. It's the same thing as Dickinson's for 1/6th of the price! My New Year's resolutions were to only buy necessities this year with a focus on skin care and stuff for my house, and a goal to go as natural as possible (within reason) throughout the year. This meets all my goals!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

Thank you! Yes, we do. Hubby is a banker, and we'll be going through our bank - he's also a military veteran, so we're going through them for our loan. We were preapproved today and all of our paperwork has been looked over by the bank's mortgage guy (don't know his name lol). because the $$$ is coming from a military/federal source, we will be having another thorough inspection redone to the house, which it passed two months ago but still has to be done. the price is already pretty set, we had already done all the first-buyer classes back in 2009 so other than getting information about our liquidatable assets together last night, all the info we needed was already available (like credit score and credit history) to the bank since we bank through them and he works for them.

The bank and mortgage people are hopeful that the process will be one of the smoother ones. We are starting the process today for the purchasing agreement that has to be approved by both parties, so, fingers crossed, we will be in our own house in about 2 months from now. A lot of things could still go wrong right now but thankfully we're in good hands. 


Wonderful, sounds like you have this well in hand (and we used USAA's Homebuyer program too, and they are the absolute wonderfullest, it's my own word, but they so are!) and of course it can't hurt that hubby's a banker!  What a great advantage to have!  I'm so happy things are working out for you, and of course please keep us posted!


----------



## tulosai (Feb 19, 2014)

I am seriously thinking of quitting birchbox.  I just cashed in $60 of points and my 13 month coupon code, and I have so many samples, and I just don't know if it is worth it.  I really like their points system and that it's only $10/month, but with $120 more per year I could take a weekend trip...

And catching up...

Quote:

Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well it isn't a makeup success story, but we got our tax return deposited to our account this morning, and immediately took the whole thing and dumped it onto our larger credit card balance. ... I feel really good about it.  Hubby and I even held the mouse together and clicked "send" on the payment...  



   
CONGRATS

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My issue with "I'll buy it and return it if I change my mind" is the fact that stores and cosmetics companies build the cost of those losses into their prices, so we are eventually paying for those returned items via higher prices.

Agree. To try to say 'well but they build it in so it doesn't matter anyway as some people on this thread essentially tried to do is very hollow to me because if no one returned, or even if it was just VERY rare it would not be built in.  I don't think this is the main thing that drives prices up, but that it is a factor is not deniable to me.

Quote: Originally Posted by *kaitlin1209* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
I don't really understand how people use something and take it back. You know they have to destroy it and write it as a loss which drives up prices as was mentioned before. I'm not trying to be offensive and I know a lot of people do it, it just seems strange to me.
Honestly, at the risk of also incurring the wrath of people on the thread, I think it is wrong to return something you've used.I didn't even realize until this thread that people do this (and seemingly often) when the product is not defective or unopened- I literally thought people who talked about returning products on this forum meant they were still unopened.  In a world where you actually CAN pretty much sample anything before you buy it (some limited edition palates and indies excepted) I also think it rings hollow to say some people don't have the luxury of sampling before they buy.  You can sample anything at any makeup counter or any sephora anywhere. Many (maybe even most) non-huge companies will send you samples of anything if you email them and ask in a truly nice way. There are even some samples out at most CVS/Walgreens.  If you want to sample literally 90+% of all products out there, there is a way,

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't done so well this month either. I bought MORE nail polish. 

Haha story of my life...

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So...we're buying a house. 
CONGRATS!!!


----------



## saku (Feb 19, 2014)

WAAH i just bought an unlocked iphone 5s from the apple website, a tmo sim card, and an iphone case from ebay. i should be all set now. i consider this an investment!

definitely not buying anything now, unless its food.


----------



## loftmane (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

Agree. To try to say 'well but they build it in so it doesn't matter anyway as some people on this thread essentially tried to do is very hollow to me because if no one returned, or even if it was just VERY rare it would not be built in.  I don't think this is the main thing that drives prices up, but that it is a factor is not deniable to me.

Honestly, at the risk of also incurring the wrath of people on the thread, I think it is wrong to return something you've used.I didn't even realize until this thread that people do this (and seemingly often) when the product is not defective or unopened- I literally thought people who talked about returning products on this forum meant they were still unopened.  In a world where you actually CAN pretty much sample anything before you buy it (some limited edition palates and indies excepted) *I also think it rings hollow to say some people don't have the luxury of sampling before they buy.*  You can sample anything at any makeup counter or any sephora anywhere. Many (maybe even most) non-huge companies will send you samples of anything if you email them and ask in a truly nice way. There are even some samples out at most CVS/Walgreens.  If you want to sample literally 90+% of all products out there, there is a way,

At the risk of offending you or others on this board I just had to say something because the bolded section is so short-sighted at best and downright naively self-centered at worst. I'm sorry but aside from foundation samples, which I will return to in a moment, it is actually not that easy to sample something enough to be solidly assured that you are purchasing something you will 100% love. Yes, it is easy to* try things on *but actually sampling them, as in getting to know the product well enough to make an informed purchasing decision, is not as cut and dry as that.

Sampling for me means that you get enough of the product to test out its wear time, how it applies with the tools you own at home, with the products you currently have in your stash and how it reacts with your skin. This cannot always be determined by swatching something in store or trying it on for a few minutes/hours.

Take eyeshadow, for example. Yes, I can swatch it in store at Sephora and put it on my arm to test how the colors look in a saturated way and I can make gross judgments on a shadow's performance based on how it feels on my fingers and how it swatches on the back of my hand but that doesn't tell me how well it blends with my fluffy crease brush, and it's not going to show me that there's fallout when I use my typical eyeshadow brush because I rarely ever get fall-out when I use my fingers. Am I supposed to be stuck with a pricy eyeshadow or palette that stinks because it blends crappily and has fallout because technically it's not defective? And sorry but I'm not comfortable bringing my own expensive brushes to use on these testers that have had people's dirty hands all over them. The disposable eyeshadow wands that the stores provide never really mimic the eyeshadow brushes I use like the MAC 239, etc.What if the product creases after a few hours on the lid despite regular primer use--is that defective to you?

Or take blush. Yes, I can also swatch it in the store. I got a blush a few months back that I returned because when I got the blush home, it did not get picked up on my brush at all. In store using my fingers it applied perfectly but when I got home I would swirl my brush in the box like a mad woman and still I'd get pale shimmer and nothing else on my brush. I returned it because I thought I had a dud and got another one but what do you know the same thing happened again. Again is that something that I should eat the cost of because the way the product was presented in store was much better than its actual performance?

Another example are items with applicators like lip gloss, mascara and even doe foot concealer applicators where trying on the item can be an exercise in contracting bacterial infections. At Sephora and many counters excluding MAC, the applicators are not cut off so that people often apply them somewhere like their hands or worse, their face/lips, and put the wands back inside thereby contaminating the tube. I am not sure where you live but people near me do not use the disposable applicators with any kind of consistency and I've seen numerous people try stuff on their face outright and then put it back on the shelf. Personally, I am not at all comfortable with using products like that in the store because they cannot be sanitized effectively. So if I buy the product and the mascara flakes on me or gives me raccoon eyes before the end of the day or if the lip gloss dries out my lips and makes them peel, I should be stuck with the product and wasted money? Technically the product isn't "defective" but it certainly doesn't work for my skin type.

Which brings me back to foundation. If you're as unlucky as I am to have very sensitive skin then maybe you're sympathetic to this but I have an issue with many foundations breaking me out. I'm not lucky(?) enough to react to foundations after one try and usually need to wear foundation for about a week to so before my skin begins to react to it. The joy of acne is that irritants can actually take up to 2 weeks to be seen since acne can take up to 2 weeks to form in the skin. I rarely, if ever, when getting foundation samples, get more than a day's amount to use, if they even give me one in the first place. Sephora's SAs are kinder but I've gone to Chanel and Dior and have been turned down numerous times because "they don't have any sample cases". When I bring my own I get another set of excuses about how it isn't protocol to give out samples. I now know what my triggers are and avoid products with irritating ingredients to me but I never would have known which products bothered me without trying quite a few and yes, returning ones that broke me out. I never would have learned that information or had the money to go out and try new foundations if I constantly got stuck with foundations that irritated my skin. 

Additionally, store lighting in general is terrifyingly bad. We've all been there where we think a product's color looks one way and then we get into natural lighting and the color is _completely_ different. Again whose fault is that and who should eat the cost? With things like foundation or lipstick, sure you can try those on and go out into the daylight and see if the color is actually what you think it is. But how do you get a sample of eyeshadow to try out in daylight? What brands give you samples aside from the indie pigment companies which, sorry, but disinterest me? Because Chanel has yet to provide me with samples of their eyeshadow palettes. Can that even be done? My mom has sensitive lips that peel for weeks after using certain formulas for 2-3 days in a row. MAC SAs were "not comfortable" with cutting off a bit of a lipstick to let her try some at home so she bought it and had to return because it didn't work out. Again should she be stuck with it because the product didn't work for her? 

I follow numerous blogs so I can get tons and tons of reviews on things before I go to buy them but look, I'm darker skinned than almost all of the bloggers who review products from lines that interest me. Just look for swatches of any Chanel lipgloss. The overwhelming majority of people reviewing them are below the depth range of NC/NW 30. I'm shades darker than that so I'm guess SOL if I want to know what pigmentation is like for my skin tone and lip pigmentation. 

To say that you can "sample" 90+% of products is hogwash to me. You can yes, of course, try things on but to really get to know a product enough to make an informed decision is not as easy as you make it out to be so that number falls dramatically. It's probably more like 20%. On top of that maybe you live in an area and are interested in product lines where samples are freely given no questions asked, but please don't assume that that's the way it goes everywhere.

With all of this said, I'm not saying that gratuitous returns don't happen but I am saying that judging people's returns when you don't know their reasons is awfully rude. I made a huge return of stuff recently that was all crap that had broken me out or had terrible performance over the work day or worked one way in a tester and completely sucked when I got that product home (see: the aforementioned blush). Sorry those reasons don't fall under your your approval. I'm glad that you have certain rules about what makes a return OK in your book and what doesn't, but please don't try to extend that to others when you don't know what their reasoning is for doing it. Maybe I'm very picky about what goes on my face but if I am paying such exorbitant prices for makeup as it is, I want each product to work for me flawlessly. 

Anyway @jaylilee you were right. The recent chatter about this topic does not make people feel welcome and I no longer do here. Good luck no-buyers on this forum but I am going to be looking for no-buy/low-buy support from others elsewhere where I don't feel like there such a creepily judgmental crowd around.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 21, 2014)

Just going to jump in here and say that I'm fairly sure that the main intent of everyone in here is to express their opinion, not to pass judgment on others.  I will ask that everyone keep our Rule #1 in mind.  Let's also remember that this is a place of support and encouragement.  The decision to return an item (whether used or not) is up to the individual, and we all have our reasons for returning an item (or not).  

So what I'm going to ask that we do is to keep this thread on topic, about No/Low buys and our encouragement of each other to maintain those goals, and not discuss returns.  Of course, if someone would like to make a separate thread about it, you're welcome to, as long as the discussion remains civilized and kind.  As always, let myself or another moderator know if you have any questions!

And just as a reminder, here's Rule #1:


Be polite and respect other members and staff. Blatant mean posts will result in banning of user account and/or ip address.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 21, 2014)

In unrelated news, ooh, one of the companies I was going to spend lots of money on at Comic Con -- Espionage Cosmetics -- is doing an event here in town tomorrow. I will be shifting my planned spend for them from the end of March to tomorrow so I can *go* to the con with appropriate nails, not wait until I can get there and buy them on the first day. Since this is a time-shifted planned purchase that I can use cash for, I don't consider this breaking my low-but.


----------



## eastofthesun (Feb 21, 2014)

Just wanted to congratulation @jaylilee on her soon-to-be new home! You are going to learn so much going through the house-buying process, and you and your husband are going to literally feel closer and more of a team after having done it. Plus, you'll get to decorate everything and it'll be an AWESOME opportunity for you to weed out things in your life you don't want to take into your new sanctuary. I'm super happy for you, but also kinda jealous that you'll get an upstairs and a basement! So nice! Lots of storage space and room. That's so awesome, girl! Enjoy this journey!

Also want to say to everyone doing well on their no-buy or low-buy this month- CONGRATS! You are so freaking awesome and you should be proud! And we only have one week left of this month, so you can hold on and do it!

And to anyone else in the same boat as me who either slipped up a little or just plain failed (me!) on their no- or low-buys, well, let's not let it spiral us downward. It happened. We can deal with that. Let's just try somehow to figure out a way to keep it from happening again. We can be disciplined and strong. We just have to work at it to achieve it!

------

Personally, a few things that caused me to slip-up this month (I'm listing these hopefully as a tool to help us learn our triggers):

1. A 3x points special at Sephora that ended on a certain date (caused initial purchase)

2. The need for free shipping (added more to my cart than would normally)

3. I somehow convinced myself I needed the initial purchase for an upcoming trip, but honestly, I had other perfumes and I don't even like perfume that much.

4. Later in the month I bought some other stuff from office depot (a letter organizer to hold my palettes, and some pencil-holders to store my double-ended brushes) mainly because I was already going to office depot for some stuff for work, and while I was there, I just added them to my basket.

5. Smaller purchases seemingly being insignificant, especially if they are not planned. But they really add up!!!

6. Pure forgetfulness- I forgot that I meant to cancel ipsy before I got on it, or secretly was worried I'd miss out on a good bag for my first time, plus it's freaking hard to get off the wait list, so I guess I wanted to make sure I stayed on. I think I'll cancel, though because I don't really like much of what I got.

So what can I take from my mistakes this month:

1. Avoid specials/sales, unless I NEED to repurchase something. (Delete those special/sale emails!)

2. Forget about getting free shipping if it requires you to add a bunch of stuff to your car that is more expensive than the shipping itself. Basically get out of the mindset that adding $15 to your car of stuff you don't really *need* is better than paying $6 of shipping.

3. Listen to your gut when it's telling you something- if you don't think you really should make the purchase, then you shouldn't. Don't spend time justifying and weighing pros and cons. Just listen to your gut in that case. Unless, of course, it's urging you to spend, spend, spend, then just make sure you wait 30 days to see if you still want it (WAYYYY easier said than done, especially when said sales and specials are calling your name). This part is just plain hard.

4. Pay attention to those smaller items. Calculate how much of your budget they will add up to before buying.

5. Keep track of your automated finances and your subscriptions! You don't want a big purchase coming in when you don't expect it and haven't prepared for it!

That's all for now.... just want to say I hope I can do better next month. I don't think I'll need to buy anything, but maybe repurchase some AM spf moisturizer and maybe PM moisturizer. Other than that I think I'm good to go for a while!

---

P.S. I'm glad the topic on returns is being closed here. I wouldn't mind talking about it elsewhere as it seems like a hot topic and I want to know more about why people feel the way they do. But I am glad it's over here, it was kind of getting me all riled up in a place where we should support each other.


----------



## saku (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: 
So what can I take from my mistakes this month:

*1. Avoid specials/sales, unless I NEED to repurchase something. (Delete those special/sale emails!)*

2. Forget about getting free shipping if it requires you to add a bunch of stuff to your car that is more expensive than the shipping itself. Basically get out of the mindset that adding $15 to your car of stuff you don't really *need* is better than paying $6 of shipping.

*3. Listen to your gut when it's telling you something- if you don't think you really should make the purchase, then you shouldn't. Don't spend time justifying and weighing pros and cons. Just listen to your gut in that case. Unless, of course, it's urging you to spend, spend, spend, then just make sure you wait 30 days to see if you still want it (WAYYYY easier said than done, especially when said sales and specials are calling your name). This part is just plain hard.*

*4. Pay attention to those smaller items. Calculate how much of your budget they will add up to before buying.*

5. Keep track of your automated finances and your subscriptions! You don't want a big purchase coming in when you don't expect it and haven't prepared for it!
especially with the beauty.com deals for small purchase, it's hard to resist! but i tried really hard the past few deals, and i made it! it really gets easier the more you do the resisting. 

and also #3, it's so true!! if i really want it, i buy it right away. but if i'm on the fence, usually i'm just scared that i'm gonna be missing out on the deals..and at the end, i don't really need those stuff!


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 21, 2014)

Thank you everyone who congratulated me! we're now in the process of inspection..... nail biting time begins now!  Though in all seriousness, I hope it all goes smoothly at least.

This has definitely helped cement the mentality of a no buy! especially since even a small out-of-the-ordinary purchase could potentially trip the whole thing and end up ruining our chances of buying a home.


----------



## BSquared (Feb 21, 2014)

congrats on the house! How exciting! Is it in the same area you live in now, or are you making a big move?


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BSquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  congrats on the house! How exciting! Is it in the same area you live in now, or are you making a big move?
same area! about 15-ish minutes away.


----------



## Rebecca34 (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm so happy with myself.  I went to CVS today for a few non-beauty things and I walked through the beauty section to see if the new color tattoos were available yet.  They weren't so I started trying to find something else to buy instead.  Halfway through looking at some things that were ok but not really what I wanted, I realized what I was doing and only bought my other stuff.  In the past I would have bought one or two things just to buy something.  Then in a week or two, I would have wondered why I even bought them.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 21, 2014)

I am joining this thread!  I was cleaning and organizing my makeup last night and I was so overwhelmed and unhappy when I saw how many neglected products I have. Also, Lent is coming up, so this is a perfect way to start fresh.  

We're also in the process of purchasing the home we are currently renting.  I wrote the owner a few months ago and we've been snail-mailing ever since!  I'm glad I took a chance; I can't wait to paint and make it OURS, ya know?


----------



## SaraMariaBee (Feb 22, 2014)

Can't believe its the 21 and I still haven't bought anything. I went to Target the other day and they had a lot of clearance of Sonia and Nyx and I just looked and bought nothing.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 22, 2014)

I found a display of the Maybelline spring LE Color Tattoos that was just missing one shade.  I picked up the one I most wanted and went over to the regular display and found the missing shade.  I compared both to Barely Branded, which has been my default base lately, and...  I decided that Barely Branded is close enough to the two LE shades for my purposes!  Despite a $2 off coupon and the strong likelihood that I could sell them for at least double what I paid if I put them on eBay, both went back on the display.  I'm getting a cream shadow from Starlooks shortly, and I might pick up two or three more from them once I try that one out since I have a discount code coming, but that will be it.  Until I run out of Barely Branded, I will only get cream shadows if I can get them for free like this.  And I'm testing a perfume oil I had been planning on buying a bottle of before it was discontinued next month, and...  I like it, but, eh, I don't like it enough to buy a full bottle.  I think I'm actually going to pass on all of the ones that are being cut after all.  I already own many, many other perfume oils that I rarely use plus many more that I've put up for sale but can't find buyer for.  I should do another eBay culling tomorrow. 

(I did get a haircut today, but I haven't gotten one in four months, almost to the day, so I can't feel guilty about that.)

(And, ooh, speaking of eBay, the high bid on my cheek Kaleidoscope auction suddenly popped up more than fifteen bucks today!  That's almost a bottle of perfume at ECCC!  Yes, any eBay earnings are going to the con.  Any additional funds will roll over to Rose City Comic Con in September.  It's a guilt-free way to budget.  Chances are almost one hundred percent that there will be a special ECCC-only perfume or four, plus I heard that Espionage Cosmetics will probably have a con exclusive item or two, *plus* I'm guessing Sock Dreams will have one as well.  It's going to be a very expensive weekend, but at least I'm *preparing* for it!)


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 23, 2014)

This was definitely the week when my no-buy went out the window.  I'm not sure if I will continue it or do a low-buy with a set amount I can spend for March.  Pondering.


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I found a display of the Maybelline spring LE Color Tattoos that was just missing one shade.  I picked up the one I most wanted and went over to the regular display and found the missing shade.  I compared both to Barely Branded, which has been my default base lately, and...  I decided that Barely Branded is close enough to the two LE shades for my purposes!  Despite a $2 off coupon and the strong likelihood that I could sell them for at least double what I paid if I put them on eBay, both went back on the display.  I'm getting a cream shadow from Starlooks shortly, and I might pick up two or three more from them once I try that one out since I have a discount code coming, but that will be it.  Until I run out of Barely Branded, I will only get cream shadows if I can get them for free like this.  And I'm testing a perfume oil I had been planning on buying a bottle of before it was discontinued next month, and...  I like it, but, eh, I don't like it enough to buy a full bottle.  I think I'm actually going to pass on all of the ones that are being cut after all.  I already own many, many other perfume oils that I rarely use plus many more that I've put up for sale but can't find buyer for.  I should do another eBay culling tomorrow. 

(I did get a haircut today, but I haven't gotten one in four months, almost to the day, so I can't feel guilty about that.)

(And, ooh, speaking of eBay, the high bid on my cheek Kaleidoscope auction suddenly popped up more than fifteen bucks today!  That's almost a bottle of perfume at ECCC!  Yes, any eBay earnings are going to the con.  Any additional funds will roll over to Rose City Comic Con in September.  It's a guilt-free way to budget.  Chances are almost one hundred percent that there will be a special ECCC-only perfume or four, plus I heard that Espionage Cosmetics will probably have a con exclusive item or two, *plus* I'm guessing Sock Dreams will have one as well.  It's going to be a very expensive weekend, but at least I'm *preparing* for it!)
hmmm..I have barely branded and haven't touched it in ages. I love maybelline's cream shadows but am starting to get turned off by the fact that they haven't added those beautiful shades to the permanent collection -- like, the last 3 mattes they had would have been a perfect addition to break up the all-shimmer-all-the-time current permanents. maybe i might write them again. i  remember writing them about having matte shades and having compared possible options to mac painterly, soft ochre and groundwork...and lo' and behold, they came out with that collection shortly after, so who knows, maybe they listened (and hopefully to others as well!).

I might drag barely branded out and use it for this week. finding the motivation to actually use up makeup this week is LOW. LOW LOW LOW.


----------



## saku (Feb 23, 2014)

i didn't make any beauty purchase this week! so proud of myself. haha! i'll try hard not to place any order until march 15, when i get paid.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 24, 2014)

I failed last week by making a $12 beauty.com purchase for their GWP. booo. But I realllly wanted to get the Stila liquid lip in Beso (ok so i've had like 3 of these but either gave them away or lost them..) and I thought Peacock was a really pretty color too. I followed @magicalmom 's suit and got a Claudalie body wash (right? that was you?)

I cancelled the BB sub I got for the month of Feb. I don't meant to attack anyone (and i really hope it doesn't come off this way!) in make up land, but I've always *always* been baffled by people with multiple subs. I can't imagine paying $20-$30 a month on BB plus other subs plus buying things outside of that? I thought I would *love* to have 2 BBs but it was really stressful. I ended up with two similar boxes with products I didn't totally love. I just felt kinda silly spending $20 (real money, not minus points yet) on 10 surprise samples. Sure, the bonus points was awesome but beyond that, its not worth keeping two IMO. I guess I'm not meant to have multiple subs!

Also, I feel like I've mentioned this before, but part of me wants to cancel BB all together. I cashed in about $50-60 worth of points through two orders the other day. I mostly spent it on tea and socks! The nail polishes I *did* buy ended up being a total bust. I might actually return them. I enjoyed the idea of the $10-$15 purchase *if* beauty.com continues to do these awesome GWPs. I feel like it would be more worth my while if I tucked away $10-$15 a month to spend later or to spend on a small order with a GWP. Yanno?

Sorry! I'm a bit rambley today. I just got lotsa feelings.


----------



## tulosai (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Also, I feel like I've mentioned this before, but part of me wants to cancel BB all together. I cashed in about $50-60 worth of points through two orders the other day. I mostly spent it on tea and socks! The nail polishes I *did* buy ended up being a total bust. I might actually return them. I enjoyed the idea of the $10-$15 purchase *if* beauty.com continues to do these awesome GWPs. I feel like it would be more worth my while if I tucked away $10-$15 a month to spend later or to spend on a small order with a GWP. Yanno?
Yeah I am also seriously considering cancelling BB now.  I cashed in $60 of points myself and am swimming in samples and just dunno.  I should probably bite the bullet and cancel... I don't think I'd miss it much really.


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 24, 2014)

IT. IS. THE. 24TH!

4 more days to go and February comes to a close! I've done well the last week or so...actually, since my last break down on here (lol) I've actually done really well. Though, perhaps I need to join the monday club again more religiously, because the "choices" in the morning are again starting to get overwhelming.

... gah! 

And I sometimes wonder why I want more makeup, considering I already feel a little overwhelmed with the choices I do have.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 24, 2014)

This will sound dumb and everyone can make fun of me for it but I feel like I can't cancel since I'm the one who got EVERYONE and their friend to sign up. I'm serious, my boyfriends mom had me explain it to her department and then all the ladies signed up. Whenever I see her co workers they pretty much only talk to me about birchbox. I'd feel like a fraud if I canceled lol. I love the points but it's like throwing money out if I don't end up using the items that they send me. I don't think I could ever bring myself to cancel since the points are what's keeping me going strong. It's a fun conversation piece and it's fun to swap, yes, but I rarely use anything they send so what's the point? I did discover some serious loves - Kusmi tea, Harney and Sons tea, Chauo, soy Joy (lol @ first four being food...), the balm, and Eyeko. Maybe I'll stick around, rack up more points, and decide whether or not to cancel once I'm done with grad school.



> Yeah I am also seriously considering cancelling BB now. Â I cashed in $60 of points myself and am swimming in samples and just dunno. Â I should probably bite the bullet and cancel... I don't think I'd miss it much really.


----------



## tulosai (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This will sound dumb and everyone can make fun of me for it but I feel like I can't cancel since I'm the one who got EVERYONE and their friend to sign up. I'm serious, my boyfriends mom had me explain it to her department and then all the ladies signed up. Whenever I see her co workers they pretty much only talk to me about birchbox. I'd feel like a fraud if I canceled lol. I love the points but it's like throwing money out if I don't end up using the items that they send me. I don't think I could ever bring myself to cancel since the points are what's keeping me going strong. It's a fun conversation piece and it's fun to swap, yes, but I rarely use anything they send so what's the point? I did discover some serious loves - Kusmi tea, Harney and Sons tea, Chauo, soy Joy (lol @ first four being food...), the balm, and Eyeko. Maybe I'll stick around, rack up more points, and decide whether or not to cancel once I'm done with grad school.

The points are a REALLY generous and sweet incentive (basically you get $5-6 per month for spending $10 a month) but I need to keep telling myself that it's still not _really _a good deal if I don't like/use the samples they send me since I am still out $5 a month and then when I cash in points I inevitably spend more than just the point value which adds up slowly. I also did find/get some products and brands I LOVE (Beauty Protector, Whish, nail polish) but if I am totally honest some months I don't even use the samples they send at all and they just lay around or sometimes get traded/sent as gifts.  I also justify it by saying it's "just" $10 a month, which is very little  to me on some level, but that's $120 a year (even counting points AND assuming you would have purchased the things you buy with the points anyway, which to be honest I often would not have it is about $60 a year) which seems less insignificant.

I think I'm gonna bite the bullet and cancel tonight.  I don't need the clutter and I could use $120 more per year for sure.

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

And I sometimes wonder why I want more makeup, considering I already feel a little overwhelmed with the choices I do have. 
After several months of no/low buy I actually have pretty much gotten to a point where I don't really want more, or at least, even when I do, I KNOW I couldn't possibly handle more.


----------



## tulosai (Feb 24, 2014)

What the heck, I'm going to cancel Graze for a few months too and see if I actually miss it or not. They send me the same snacks over and over and it's getting slightly anticlimactic.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 24, 2014)

"The points are a REALLY generous and sweet incentive (basically you get $5-6 per month for spending $10 a month) but I need to keep telling myself that it's still not really a good deal if I don't like/use the samples they send me since I am still out $5 a month and then when I cash in points I inevitably spend more than just the point value which adds up slowly" THIS. EXACTLY. it's not a good deal if you're not even using any of it!



> What the heck, I'm going to cancel Graze for a few months too and see if I actually miss it or not. They send me the same snacks over and over and it's getting slightly anticlimactic.


 I'm so glad I never got roped into food subs. I was so close but I never pulled the trigger. There's no way I would've limited myself do only eating snacks from Graze anywya


----------



## katielp (Feb 24, 2014)

I went to Walgreens to run an errand this afternoon and didn't buy a single beauty product! This is getting easier!


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  After several months of no/low buy I actually have pretty much gotten to a point where I don't really want more, or at least, even when I do, I KNOW I couldn't possibly handle more. 


Yeah, I am realizing how ridiculous it is to have all this stuff -- not that it makes me want to get RID of any of it, I love wearing all my items, but it certainly is inspiring restraint on me. I mean... it usually takes 6 months (or so?) to finish a single eyeshadow with daily use, and potentially heavy use... I have like 190 shadows. it's really going to take me a lifetime. i need to get better at mixing my colors and finishes to produce unique looks on my eyes instead of buying yet another slightly different shade of brown, taupe, gold or purple.


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katielp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I went to Walgreens to run an errand this afternoon and didn't buy a single beauty product! This is getting easier!
WAY TO GO! That's like the best feeling. Walgreens is always a lot more dangerous to me than say, Walmart, because they carry so many more things in my area.... omg.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 24, 2014)

[@]usofjessamerica[/@] yep that was me! Haha I felt so guilty making that order til I got it! The shower gel smells AMAZING. The Beso is freakin awesome. I haven't tried the Peacock liner yet, but it looks so pretty! And then all of the samples! I know I need to get back on track for next month, but my splurge budget might go entirely toward beauty.com GWP orders, lol. And I'm not anywhere near canceling BB, but I've forbidden myself from buying any more makeup with points! I'm limiting myself to home &amp; lifestyle items, and a full size of the Vasanti Brighten Up! once I'm done using samples up. I can at least comfort myself that none of my purchases were of makeup (all makeup was GWP's, which I've decided in my infinite wisdom are free and don't count!) so I'm getting better each month! Which makes this thread totally amazing for me! Who knows how much I'd be spending if I didn't have you ladies talking me down!


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I know I need to get back on track for next month, but my splurge budget might go entirely toward beauty.com GWP orders, lol.
 
I feel a little dumb but....what does GWP mean?


----------



## chelsealady (Feb 24, 2014)

Gift with purchase.


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Gift with purchase.
AHA!

That makes sense.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 24, 2014)

I had thought about going to Lush and buying a bottle or two of shower gel as a celebratory splurge since it's bonus week -- and then I got home tonight and discovered that my mystery Lush package (a present from someone) actually contained small bottles of the two shower gels I was debating between!  So no need to go buy any.  I'll be getting two or three things from Starlooks, but I have a $35 gift code situation there, so I am currently debating what to get there.  I have a few things on my wishlist, but they're rolling out cream shadows, and I'm thinking about maybe getting one of those with my code since it would be free (I also want a particular cream blush and a specific Tendergloss, so we'll see how things go once the cream shadows go up).  So for the rest of the week, no-buy except two lunches, my Tuesday mocha, and my Friday croissant!  I *can* do it!

(I do have another mystery swap -- like Secret Santa, but St. Patrick's Day-themed this time around -- coming up that I will be getting my swappee for tomorrow, but I can spend the rest of the week mulling over what to get my recipient and then actually *buy* stuff over the weekend.)


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 24, 2014)

bleeeeh. ok i should be happy buuut my job is 95% that they're going to fly me out to the HQ during spring break. (i'm a student working part time and remotely) I'm so excited by the opportunity and I love the team and I'm so excited to see them again BUUUT this means i have to do some serious, i mean *serious* clothes shopping. I hate this in-between-winter-and-spring crap that stores put out. Plus, I'm just not in the mood to clothes shop anyway! Boooo. I'm just really comfy over here wearing 3 pairs of leggings as pants with a shirt long enough to cover my butt. i dont wanna wear real pants  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, someone needs to remind me that i don't need to go out and buy minis of my shampoo, face wash, etc. and that dumping my beauty essentials in little TSA friendly containers will be totally OK for my week long trip. Plus -- I can take this as an opportunity to use foils!


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  bleeeeh. ok i should be happy buuut my job is 95% that they're going to fly me out to the HQ during spring break. (i'm a student working part time and remotely) I'm so excited by the opportunity and I love the team and I'm so excited to see them again BUUUT this means i have to do some serious, i mean *serious* clothes shopping. I hate this in-between-winter-and-spring crap that stores put out. Plus, I'm just not in the mood to clothes shop anyway! Boooo. I'm just really comfy over here wearing 3 pairs of leggings as pants with a shirt long enough to cover my butt. i dont wanna wear real pants  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, someone needs to remind me that i don't need to go out and buy minis of my shampoo, face wash, etc. and that dumping my beauty essentials in little TSA friendly containers will be totally OK for my week long trip. Plus -- I can take this as an opportunity to use foils!
so long as your essentials are under the 3oz rule! Which honestly.... most should be. otherwise buy little empty bottles instead of minis, and decant some into those.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  so long as your essentials are under the 3oz rule! Which honestly.... most should be. otherwise buy little empty bottles instead of minis, and decant some into those. 
thats what i meant!  i did that last time i traveled there and it turns out they had some pretty nicely luxe products in the hotels -- either bliss for body stuff or something? i dont remember. i have the worst time saving the little bottles to decant into. i always throw them out at the end of a trip.


----------



## kotoko (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  bleeeeh. ok i should be happy buuut my job is 95% that they're going to fly me out to the HQ during spring break. (i'm a student working part time and remotely) I'm so excited by the opportunity and I love the team and I'm so excited to see them again BUUUT this means i have to do some serious, i mean *serious* clothes shopping. I hate this in-between-winter-and-spring crap that stores put out. Plus, I'm just not in the mood to clothes shop anyway! Boooo. I'm just really comfy over here wearing 3 pairs of leggings as pants with a shirt long enough to cover my butt. i dont wanna wear real pants  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, someone needs to remind me that i don't need to go out and buy minis of my shampoo, face wash, etc. and that dumping my beauty essentials in little TSA friendly containers will be totally OK for my week long trip. Plus -- I can take this as an opportunity to use foils!
Hit up Ann Taylor! Ahhhh!

Sorry, I *am* in the mood to clothes shop, but my new job has a uniform. *dies*


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hit up Ann Taylor! Ahhhh!

Sorry, I *am* in the mood to clothes shop, but my new job has a uniform. *dies*
omg. in a crazy totalitarian corporate kinda way, i wish my job had uniforms. it would make everything so much easier. this is coming from a girl who has gone/is going to catholic school from preschool straight through my grad degree...and in my undergrad i worked jobs that had dress codes that pretty much spilled into my daily life. when i would be away on internships i would go CRAAAAZY with clothes shopping and deal hunting. but i gained some poundage during this whole grad school thang and none of my cute jcrew fancy work clothes fit. oopsies.


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  thats what i meant!  i did that last time i traveled there and it turns out they had some pretty nicely luxe products in the hotels -- either bliss for body stuff or something? i dont remember. i have the worst time saving the little bottles to decant into. i always throw them out at the end of a trip.
if you have a lot of foils, and you know that none of it will break you out or make your hair go on a freak tangent and light up like it's macy's christmas parade, I say go with foils and burn through some of them.

and I'm STILL trying to lose the considerable (not just some, but considerable) poundage I gained from college. UGH.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  if you have a lot of foils, and you know that none of it will break you out or make your hair go on a freak tangent and light up like it's macy's christmas parade, I say go with foils and burn through some of them.

and I'm STILL trying to lose the considerable (not just some, but considerable) poundage I gained from college. UGH. 
that's my main problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my hair has been pretty unhappy recently and i'm afraid to try something new despite having 2+ weeks worth of bumble and bumble foils. i now know that the $4 of trader joe's tea tree shampoo is what i should be using for now! 

lolol. i managed to actually lose weight in my undergrad (i mean like 10 lb nothing major but i was consistent!) then as soon as i hit the second semester of my senior year, i started to gain weight slowly but surely. i've been eating much better and have become more active! i just want my clothes to fit again haha


----------



## ZeeOmega (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  if you have a lot of foils, and you know that none of it will break you out or make your hair go on a freak tangent and light up like it's macy's christmas parade, I say go with foils and burn through some of them.

and I'm STILL trying to lose the considerable (not just some, but considerable) poundage I gained from college. UGH. 
that's my main problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my hair has been pretty unhappy recently and i'm afraid to try something new despite having 2+ weeks worth of bumble and bumble foils. i now know that the $4 of trader joe's tea tree shampoo is what i should be using for now! 

lolol. i managed to actually lose weight in my undergrad (i mean like 10 lb nothing major but i was consistent!) then as soon as i hit the second semester of my senior year, i started to gain weight slowly but surely. i've been eating much better and have become more active! i just want my clothes to fit again haha


It's probably completely terrible of me, but whenever I'm going to be somewhere for a bit, I just buy a whole new thing of conditioner once at my destination. I go through so much of it that the little TSA approved size wouldn't last me and hotel sizes are never ever going to be enough. =( Thankfully my leave-in is cheapish?

For clothes I totally suggest Loft. It's basically Ann Taylor, but with better price tags and tons of online sales. It's my staple go-to for office wear that I can also use in everyday life. Plus, petite section! Where is the HQ you're going to?


----------



## camel11 (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  bleeeeh. ok i should be happy buuut my job is 95% that they're going to fly me out to the HQ during spring break. (i'm a student working part time and remotely) I'm so excited by the opportunity and I love the team and I'm so excited to see them again BUUUT this means i have to do some serious, i mean *serious* clothes shopping. I hate this in-between-winter-and-spring crap that stores put out. Plus, I'm just not in the mood to clothes shop anyway! Boooo. I'm just really comfy over here wearing 3 pairs of leggings as pants with a shirt long enough to cover my butt. i dont wanna wear real pants  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, someone needs to remind me that i don't need to go out and buy minis of my shampoo, face wash, etc. and that dumping my beauty essentials in little TSA friendly containers will be totally OK for my week long trip. Plus -- I can take this as an opportunity to use foils!
Do you have sundresses and blazers to choose from in your closet? I work in a professional atmosphere, and that's been my go-to for years.  It's amazing how professional a standard dress can look with a black blazer on top! I love this, too, because, add tights and a sweater, and my wardrobe works for all seasons.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's probably completely terrible of me, but whenever I'm going to be somewhere for a bit, I just buy a whole new thing of conditioner once at my destination. I go through so much of it that the little TSA approved size wouldn't last me and hotel sizes are never ever going to be enough. =( Thankfully my leave-in is cheapish?

For clothes I totally suggest Loft. It's basically Ann Taylor, but with better price tags and tons of online sales. It's my staple go-to for office wear that I can also use in everyday life. Plus, petite section! Where is the HQ you're going to? 

I'll be in NJ by way of WI! I used to just buy another full size of shampoo/conditioner when i travel but i dont think i'll have access to a store this time around. Uggggh. I loooove *love* Loft but right now they're renovating at my local mall so the store is a mess and i hate shopping in those conditions.

i'll probably hit up my usual gap/old navy and make the best out of it. spring break is in 2 weeks (wtf where has time gone? its still super cold) so i think ordering anything online may be cutting it close, especially if i have to get something hemmed. I'm sure what I own already is fine, i'm just freaking out about little things. =P


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do you have sundresses and blazers to choose from in your closet? I work in a professional atmosphere, and that's been my go-to for years.  It's amazing how professional a standard dress can look with a black blazer on top! I love this, too, because, add tights and a sweater, and my wardrobe works for all seasons. 
PERFECT. yes .i'm going to play closet tetris when i get home! a lot of my things are short sleeves that i would wear with blazers anyway!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's probably completely terrible of me, but whenever I'm going to be somewhere for a bit, I just buy a whole new thing of conditioner once at my destination. I go through so much of it that the little TSA approved size wouldn't last me and hotel sizes are never ever going to be enough. =( Thankfully my leave-in is cheapish?

For clothes I totally suggest Loft. It's basically Ann Taylor, but with better price tags and tons of online sales. It's my staple go-to for office wear that I can also use in everyday life. Plus, petite section! Where is the HQ you're going to? 

I'll be in NJ by way of WI! I used to just buy another full size of shampoo/conditioner when i travel but i dont think i'll have access to a store this time around. Uggggh. I loooove *love* Loft but right now they're renovating at my local mall so the store is a mess and i hate shopping in those conditions.

i'll probably hit up my usual gap/old navy and make the best out of it. spring break is in 2 weeks (wtf where has time gone? its still super cold) so i think ordering anything online may be cutting it close, especially if i have to get something hemmed. I'm sure what I own already is fine, i'm just freaking out about little things. =P


I'm sure what you have will be fine and after Wisconsin, NJ is going to feel downright balmy to you! My brother-in-law is currently in Madison and I've decided that visiting is not happening until something called Summer decides to appear. I have to do all my Loft shopping online since I live in the middle of nowhere, but I find their sizes to be pretty consistent. Plus, their shipment center is right outside of Chicago, so I wouldn't think it would take long to you.


----------



## kotoko (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  omg. in a crazy totalitarian corporate kinda way, i wish my job had uniforms. it would make everything so much easier. this is coming from a girl who has gone/is going to catholic school from preschool straight through my grad degree...and in my undergrad i worked jobs that had dress codes that pretty much spilled into my daily life. when i would be away on internships i would go CRAAAAZY with clothes shopping and deal hunting. but i gained some poundage during this whole grad school thang and none of my cute jcrew fancy work clothes fit. oopsies.
Hahaha, well, I'm allowed to wear other clothes, but due to the nature of my job, I have very strict rules on sleeve length and neckline that a lot of my clothes just don't make the cut. Plus, I could very well ruin them by mistake. (I'm in the manufacturing field.)

Ohhh, I see you're going to NJ? I'm from there! Which part?


----------



## classygame (Feb 24, 2014)

I just discovered this site and this thread (hello!) annnnnnnnd I think I'm going to need this thread in March.  I'm a horrible impulse buyer, and have spent way too much on makeup lately!  I need a no-buy!


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *classygame* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just discovered this site and this thread (hello!) annnnnnnnd I think I'm going to need this thread in March.  I'm a horrible impulse buyer, and have spent way too much on makeup lately!  I need a no-buy!
Welcome! We definitely all need some help haha lol!


----------



## saku (Feb 24, 2014)

i'm resisting a good deal at a favorite beauty site. feeling more and more confident about my no-buy until march 15. last time i tried a no-buy, it didn't work so i had to do a low buy instead. i think i'll do a no-buy til march 15, then a low buy of up to $20 for the rest of march. 




 i can do this!


----------



## missionista (Feb 24, 2014)

Jess, use up those foils!  It will feel so good, and you'll be able to go through a bunch of them (lots of moisturizer packets can be used up in cold winter weather...) so the pile of empties will look very satisfying.


----------



## missionista (Feb 24, 2014)

In other news, I broke my low buy.  Not badly--there was a crazy bargain and I went for it. Found a mini-bottle of perfume--one that I only ever would want a mini of anyway--at an estate sale.  No price tag.  When I asked, the seller said it was a dollar!  So I bought it!  I'm not upset about the amount of money, because that was a serious deal, but did I need another bottle of perfume, even a mini?  NO I DID NOT.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 25, 2014)

On the subject of canceling subs:  I'm finding that I'm actually looking forward to what I get in my subs each month a *lot* more now that I've cut *way* down on them -- and the ones I get are now a lot more focused in product type.  At one point, I was getting multiple Birchboxes, Glossybox, ipsy, and I don't even remember what else.  I was probably getting at least fifteen packages from subs a month.  Now, I've pared things down to one Birchbox (on an annual sub which will renew on Saturday, if I recall correctly), Starbox, SquareHue (nail polish only), and Glamour Doll Eyes (one loose pigment a month and sometimes miscellaneous extras.  This is another annual sub, although this one is already paid for until the end of the year).  Oh, and Fortune Cookie Soap, although that's quarterly.  I also have Scratch (nail wraps) and Julep (nail polish), although I skipped Scratch this month, and I've been skipping Julep probably three out of four months for the past couple of years. 

Now that I've cut things down, when a package shows up, I open it and immediately start playing with the contents instead of getting it, maybe opening it, maybe not, setting it aside for a few days, and maybe not ever getting around to even *trying* everything because I have *so many things* that I get overwhelmed.  Getting fewer things is turning out to make everything more fun!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  bleeeeh. ok i should be happy buuut my job is 95% that they're going to fly me out to the HQ during spring break. (i'm a student working part time and remotely) I'm so excited by the opportunity and I love the team and I'm so excited to see them again BUUUT this means i have to do some serious, i mean *serious* clothes shopping. I hate this in-between-winter-and-spring crap that stores put out. Plus, I'm just not in the mood to clothes shop anyway! Boooo. I'm just really comfy over here wearing 3 pairs of leggings as pants with a shirt long enough to cover my butt. i dont wanna wear real pants  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, someone needs to remind me that i don't need to go out and buy minis of my shampoo, face wash, etc. and that dumping my beauty essentials in little TSA friendly containers will be totally OK for my week long trip. Plus -- I can take this as an opportunity to use foils!
BR is a good option! They and Ann Taylor company (aka +Loft) have generally affordable work-friendly clothes, but BR has a much lower free ship price. BR's average top discount is 40% (you can trick it into giving you 50% when they're having one of those sales and change your cookies), but I've gotten 40%+25% email sign up to work together previously for like 52%.

Some other options are Zara (which is beautiful and I lust but so pricey) and Uniqlo, which is fairly priced and they have some cute stuff right now. With Uniqlo, I'm just a little worried about sizing because their stuff runs waaay large from what I'm used to.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 25, 2014)

Le sigh. It looks like my got-an-annual-bonus celebratory shopping spree is going to consist of a new hard drive to replace the one trying to die, bras to replace the ones that broke, jeans to replace the ones that wore out, socks to replace the ones that also wore out, a pair of sneakers so I have a second pair when the current pair is too wet to wear, and a root canal/crown combo. Be jealous.


----------



## tulosai (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Le sigh. It looks like my got-an-annual-bonus celebratory shopping spree is going to consist of a new hard drive to replace the one trying to die, bras to replace the ones that broke, jeans to replace the ones that wore out, socks to replace the ones that also wore out, a pair of sneakers so I have a second pair when the current pair is too wet to wear, and a root canal/crown combo. Be jealous.
Yeah I also had to replace my bras recently.  It was a bummer... even the 'cheap' good quality ones are so expensive.

On the other hand I guess you do wear them daily, so...


----------



## tulosai (Feb 25, 2014)

Ok I actually did it I cancelled Birchbox!

Hopefully I won't regret it...


----------



## meaganola (Feb 25, 2014)

> Yeah I also had to replace my bras recently. Â It was a bummer... even the 'cheap' good quality ones are so expensive. On the other hand I guess you do wear them daily, so...


 In the words of one of my favorite podcasters, I am "highly blessed and favored," and sturdy scaffolding ain't cheap. There is no picking through the Target/Victoria's Secret clearance racks/bins for these boobies.


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok I actually did it I cancelled Birchbox!

Hopefully I won't regret it...
You will be okay. I promise.

A birchbox subscription does not bring happiness, does not make you healthier, does not feed your family or children, and does not decide what route you choose for your future. These are things where your choices could make you regret something later in life. A subscription to samples fits in none of the above.

Just take a deep breath and be proud that you just decluttered one more thing in your life. We can do this


----------



## tulosai (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You will be okay. I promise.

A birchbox subscription does not bring happiness, does not make you healthier, does not feed your family or children, and does not decide what route you choose for your future. These are things where your choices could make you regret something later in life. A subscription to samples fits in none of the above.

Just take a deep breath and be proud that you just decluttered one more thing in your life. We can do this 



 
Yesssss decluttering... I really need to get it together to just throw a bunch of stuff out honestly, both makeup related and not... and of course even moreso to use the things I have that I think I might actually use...


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Feb 25, 2014)

I cheated &gt;.&lt; 
I was on BH Cosmetics, and I ordered the Brazil palette and their eco brush set o.o I hope it was worth it.. but I still feel guilty. xD
I, too, cancelled my BB sub. Haha, I only became subscribed in January, and I have 110 points, but after experiencing it for 2 months, and I had Ipsy for two months last year, I realised that subscription services just aren't for me. I guess I would rather just have the $10 and get something I already know I love, or will probably love based on the obsessive amounts of reviews I read on things before purchasing.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  BR is a good option! They and Ann Taylor company (aka +Loft) have generally affordable work-friendly clothes, but BR has a much lower free ship price. BR's average top discount is 40% (you can trick it into giving you 50% when they're having one of those sales and change your cookies), but I've gotten 40%+25% email sign up to work together previously for like 52%.

Some other options are Zara (which is beautiful and I lust but so pricey) and Uniqlo, which is fairly priced and they have some cute stuff right now. With Uniqlo, I'm just a little worried about sizing because their stuff runs waaay large from what I'm used to.
thanks for the reminder! i edited cookies to get the 50% off and am buying 

http://bananarepublic.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=26497&amp;vid=1&amp;pid=326715092 &lt;-- in khaki , it'll look good with a statement necklace

http://bananarepublic.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=26499&amp;vid=1&amp;pid=931965002 &lt;-- in black because i think blue and white looked to furniturey.

i had no patience to figure out how to stack and i can live with 50% off! next challenge: find bottoms to fit my big booty (i dont trust online shopping for pants)


----------



## katielp (Feb 25, 2014)

> Le sigh. It looks like my got-an-annual-bonus celebratory shopping spree is going to consist of a new hard drive to replace the one trying to die, bras to replace the ones that broke, jeans to replace the ones that wore out, socks to replace the ones that also wore out, a pair of sneakers so I have a second pair when the current pair is too wet to wear, and a root canal/crown combo. Be jealous.


 This sounds exactly like me. I buy the bare minimum (except for makeup...that's why I'm here) and use it til it can't be used or worn anymore. I have two pairs of jeans. A new pair that can be worn in public and one that's threadbare on the thighs and is one squat from being split! Santa buys my socks otherwise I would have had to purchase more to replace my hole-y ones this winter. I just bought new boots since my ones that were 4 years old started falling apart. And I also just bought two new bras since my other ones were really bringing me down I'm trying to save money but everything seemed to fall apart at once this winter!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 25, 2014)

> This sounds exactly like me. I buy the bare minimum (except for makeup...that's why I'm here) and use it til it can't be used or worn anymore. I have two pairs of jeans. A new pair that can be worn in public and one that's threadbare on the thighs and is one squat from being split! Santa buys my socks otherwise I would have had to purchase more to replace my hole-y ones this winter. I just bought new boots since my ones that were 4 years old started falling apart. And I also just bought two new bras since my other ones were really bringing me down *I'm trying to save money but everything seemed to fall apart at once this winter!*


 So much this. I've had something like four bras break within the past four weeks. There's nothing like an underwire snapping in the middle of the morning at work.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 25, 2014)

Because it's almost March, I created a new thread for us to post our new goals!  

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141177/march-2014-no-low-buy-support-advice-and-free-hugs


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Feb 25, 2014)

I messed up big time! Little Black Bag was having a big sale, and I bought a lot of stuff! I thought I was completely done there, but they really had some great discounts, and I needed some professional looking bags for my job interviews.


----------



## JHP07 (Feb 26, 2014)

> > Â  It's probably completely terrible of me, but whenever I'm going to be somewhere for a bit, I just buy a whole new thing of conditioner once at my destination. I go through so much of it that the little TSA approved size wouldn't last me and hotel sizes are never ever going to be enough. =( Thankfully my leave-in is cheapish? For clothes I totally suggest Loft. It's basically Ann Taylor, but with better price tags and tons of online sales. It's my staple go-to for office wear that I can also use in everyday life. Plus, petite section! Where is the HQ you're going to?Â
> 
> 
> I'll be in NJ by way of WI! I used to just buy another full size of shampoo/conditioner when i travel but i dont think i'll have access to a store this time around. Uggggh. I loooove *love* Loft but right now they're renovating at my local mall so the store is a mess and i hate shopping in those conditions. i'll probably hit up my usual gap/old navy and make the best out of it. spring break is in 2 weeks (wtf where has time gone? its still super cold) so i think ordering anything online may be cutting it close, especially if i have to get something hemmed. I'm sure what I own already is fine, i'm just freaking out about little things. =P


 If you have any spare time during the trip, come and visit NYC! I've been buying a ton of clothes at NYC sample sales recently. At the last sample sale I went to, I bought 10 Theory pieces (normally $150+ each) for the grand total of $100 (normally sample sales aren't this dirt cheap, but are usually around 75-80% off retail)! Off hand, I know that a Club Monaco sample sale is coming up in March.


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


If you have any spare time during the trip, come and visit NYC! I've been buying a ton of clothes at NYC sample sales recently. At the last sample sale I went to, I bought 10 Theory pieces (normally $150+ each) for the grand total of $100 (normally sample sales aren't this dirt cheap, but are usually around 75-80% off retail)! Off hand, I know that a Club Monaco sample sale is coming up in March.
what is this concept of sample sales?!

I lived in NYC for a long time but was never into fashion, so I wouldn't even know where to start with those -- it would be nice to know about though for my next trip.


----------



## camel11 (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


If you have any spare time during the trip, come and visit NYC! I've been buying a ton of clothes at NYC sample sales recently. At the last sample sale I went to, I bought 10 Theory pieces (normally $150+ each) for the grand total of $100 (normally sample sales aren't this dirt cheap, but are usually around 75-80% off retail)! Off hand, I know that a Club Monaco sample sale is coming up in March.
Ughhh don't tell me about Club Monaco SS! I have been to a few so far, but try to avoid them! I work very close to Soho, but luckily, the good sales require more than a lunch hour.  I impulse buy like crazy at them and end up with one piece I love and then a bunch I bought because OMG it's $10.

For instance, I have two pairs of Cheap Monday jeans that are nowhere NEAR my size!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 26, 2014)

OMG this is why I'm not allowed to go to NYC. I dream of going to sample sales!



> If you have any spare time during the trip, come and visit NYC! I've been buying a ton of clothes at NYC sample sales recently. At the last sample sale I went to, I bought 10 Theory pieces (normally $150+ each) for the grand total of $100 (normally sample sales aren't this dirt cheap, but are usually around 75-80% off retail)! Off hand, I know that a Club Monaco sample sale is coming up in March.


----------



## katielp (Feb 26, 2014)

Aaaaand I crashed and burned and spent $75 at ulta. Granted some of the stuff I actually did need and was allowed to get...but not the eye shadow pallete. But at the very least its very different then what I own.


----------



## JHP07 (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


If you have any spare time during the trip, come and visit NYC! I've been buying a ton of clothes at NYC sample sales recently. At the last sample sale I went to, I bought 10 Theory pieces (normally $150+ each) for the grand total of $100 (normally sample sales aren't this dirt cheap, but are usually around 75-80% off retail)! Off hand, I know that a Club Monaco sample sale is coming up in March.
what is this concept of sample sales?!

I lived in NYC for a long time but was never into fashion, so I wouldn't even know where to start with those -- it would be nice to know about though for my next trip.


Sample sales are magical events where you can get clothing, home goods, etc at a steep discount. A variety of brands have sample sales, from C Wonder to Manolo Blahnik to Hermes. There's a Diptyque (candles and home fragrances) sample sale going on right now and the lines are ridiculous.

I find sample sales via http://ny.racked.com/

To give you an idea on prices, I've listed the recent sample sales that I've attended, along with the approximate costs and number/type of items:

- BCBG (spent $45 on a pair of pants)

- Joie (spent $45 on a pair of pants)

- Yumi Kim (spent $75 on 1 silk dress)

- Helmut Lang (spent $180 on 2 shirts, 1 sweater and got a free gwp bralette)

- Club Monaco (spent $45 on 1 skirt, 2 shirts and 2 belts)

- Theory (spent $150 on 12 items, mainly pants and a handful of skirts)

- Natori (spent $66 on an assortment of lingerie and lounge wear = $10 bras, $3 underwear and $15 robe)

- Nest (spent ~$50 on 2 candles and 1 body wash)


----------



## JHP07 (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


If you have any spare time during the trip, come and visit NYC! I've been buying a ton of clothes at NYC sample sales recently. At the last sample sale I went to, I bought 10 Theory pieces (normally $150+ each) for the grand total of $100 (normally sample sales aren't this dirt cheap, but are usually around 75-80% off retail)! Off hand, I know that a Club Monaco sample sale is coming up in March.
Ughhh don't tell me about Club Monaco SS! I have been to a few so far, but try to avoid them! I work very close to Soho, but luckily, the good sales require more than a lunch hour.  I impulse buy like crazy at them and end up with one piece I love and then a bunch I bought because OMG it's $10.

For instance, I have two pairs of Cheap Monday jeans that are nowhere NEAR my size! 


LOL - impulse shoppers may not handle sample sales well...especially if the sample sale doesn't have a fitting room!

I'll admit that I've bought some ill-fitting pants/skirts at sample sales (when a fitting room was not available). However, the price of the item at the sample sale + tailoring has always been worth it!


----------



## JHP07 (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OMG this is why I'm not allowed to go to NYC. I dream of going to sample sales! Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If you have any spare time during the trip, come and visit NYC! I've been buying a ton of clothes at NYC sample sales recently. At the last sample sale I went to, I bought 10 Theory pieces (normally $150+ each) for the grand total of $100 (normally sample sales aren't this dirt cheap, but are usually around 75-80% off retail)! Off hand, I know that a Club Monaco sample sale is coming up in March.
Well, you could come and shop at sample sales, then take a tea break at Harney &amp; Sons or Kusmi...and then we can meet up for fondue at Max Brenner or macarons at Laduree!  Not that I'm trying to enable you or anything...but PM me if you do make it up to NYC!


----------



## kotoko (Feb 26, 2014)

Hehe, I've lived near NYC my whole life and never went to a sample sale. Ah, well.


----------



## mrst909 (Feb 26, 2014)

I've done pretty well in February. Didn't stick to a total no-buy though. Early in the month I used my ulta gift card from xmas, which was one of the things I said I would allow myself to do. I ended up going over the gc amount by $2 and that was including tax. I also bought a big bottle of nail polish remover but I was completely out. That was $4. Then I spent $6 on some new ecotools eyeshadow brushes, but the one I had been using was old and crummy, so I think it was a smart purchase. AND last week I saw a bunch of burts bee's gift sets on clearance at target for $2 apiece so I bought 5 of them, but am only keeping one and using the rest as gifts for my 2 sisters, mom and best friend who all have spring birthdays.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it was a great deal and they will make nice gifts. I cancelled my second birchbox account so now I just have my yearly subscription which is prepaid through September. I skipped julep. I made the last payment on a second mortgage loan, and paid off the balance on my highest rate credit card. I'm feeling pretty accomplished! I did not sell any more cosmetics or stamping items on eBay, which I was hoping to do this month, so I want to do that in march.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 26, 2014)

Sample sales sound so fun!! It's a good thing for my wallet I don't live in a big city. But I am pretty cheap when it comes to clothes shopping. I don't think I spend more than $40 on an article of clothing. Unless its like a jacket or shoes or reaaaally nice dress. Though I'd really love to live in NYC for like 2 years. I just visited in September and fell in love! 

I'm dying looking on instagram and L Space has posted photos of their sample sale details. They sell the cutest bathing suits! So. Jealous!


----------



## eastofthesun (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: 
Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
So, I told you guys about how I've been doing really well this month, I didn't buy anything make-up related or otherwise in the miscellaneous category except for a $5 eye brush set from EcoTools. Then I realized I accidentally forgot to cancel my Ipsy account before I got sent and charged for this months' bag... so that's $15 spent this month.

Then, the big bad happened- Valentine's day with no plans, and an impending divorce. I spent some time on youtube trying to distract myself, only to be tempted by some eyeglasses (I need new frames, and rx sunglasses) and then, that prompted me to go to Polyvore to make myself a 'currently wanted' collage, and THEN I went to Sephora because I remembered that it was Valentine's day, when the 3x points on fragrance ended at midnight, so I went to see if I really was going to get those Lavanila rollerballs... and then I waffled about it for 30 minutes, at once thinking, 'no way' and then 'if I want it later, it'll be stupid because I can bet 3 x the points!" and then thinking "the points are stupid, I never like the rewards" and ultimately purchasing my cart for $61.... so instead of a no-buy this month, I spent $76. Fail!

*Edited to add: *The silver lining is that I'm returning two products and will get back $45 to my credit card, so at least that offsets some of the costs. Maybe I can sell a few things on Ebay too....

Quote: 
Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  
Personally, a few things that caused me to slip-up this month (I'm listing these hopefully as a tool to help us learn our triggers):

1. A 3x points special at Sephora that ended on a certain date (caused initial purchase)

2. The need for free shipping (added more to my cart than would normally)

3. I somehow convinced myself I needed the initial purchase for an upcoming trip, but honestly, I had other perfumes and I don't even like perfume that much.

4. Later in the month I bought some other stuff from office depot (a letter organizer to hold my palettes, and some pencil-holders to store my double-ended brushes) mainly because I was already going to office depot for some stuff for work, and while I was there, I just added them to my basket.

5. Smaller purchases seemingly being insignificant, especially if they are not planned. But they really add up!!!

6. Pure forgetfulness- I forgot that I meant to cancel ipsy before I got on it, or secretly was worried I'd miss out on a good bag for my first time, plus it's freaking hard to get off the wait list, so I guess I wanted to make sure I stayed on. I think I'll cancel, though because I don't really like much of what I got.

So what can I take from my mistakes this month:

1. Avoid specials/sales, unless I NEED to repurchase something. (Delete those special/sale emails!)

2. Forget about getting free shipping if it requires you to add a bunch of stuff to your car that is more expensive than the shipping itself. Basically get out of the mindset that adding $15 to your car of stuff you don't really *need* is better than paying $6 of shipping.

3. Listen to your gut when it's telling you something- if you don't think you really should make the purchase, then you shouldn't. Don't spend time justifying and weighing pros and cons. Just listen to your gut in that case. Unless, of course, it's urging you to spend, spend, spend, then just make sure you wait 30 days to see if you still want it (WAYYYY easier said than done, especially when said sales and specials are calling your name). This part is just plain hard.

4. Pay attention to those smaller items. Calculate how much of your budget they will add up to before buying.

5. Keep track of your automated finances and your subscriptions! You don't want a big purchase coming in when you don't expect it and haven't prepared for it!

That's all for now.... just want to say I hope I can do better next month. I don't think I'll need to buy anything, but maybe repurchase some AM spf moisturizer and maybe PM moisturizer. Other than that I think I'm good to go for a while!

Ok, I have to break down February for myself so I can start thinking about March and my spending. Feel free to use my little form if you want.

*User:* EastoftheSun

_*February 2014 goal:* Started off with a goal of no-buy._

*Status:* Failed

*Purchases:*

~Walgreens: EcoTools eye brush duo (needless, already have eye brushes, though I know I'll use them, so not useless.) *$6*

~Ipsy Bag: Feb 14 (useless- I didn't need nail polish, lip gloss (hate the stuff), fake eyelashes, cream eyeshadow, or cleanser). *$10*

~Sephora: 1 travel brush, 2 Lavanilla rollerballs, Lavanilla travel deodorant, free fragrance bag, 3 samples (needless, but not useless.) *$64*

~Office Depot: double-ended brush holders, palette sorter (kind of needless, but also useful) *$13*

~Paula's Choice: Pm moisturizer, Am moisturizer, samples of serum for travel (needed and useful, as I ran out and love this brand) *$49.50*

*Total spent in Feb: *$142.50

*Caveat:* Returned some unused items to Paula's Choice for $49.5, so I'm not counting this month's PC order in my monthly budget.

*Total spent in Feb with caveat: **$93.0*

*Verdict:* Guilty! 

*Sentence: *"If at first you don't succeed, try, try again." A no-buy for March.


----------



## BSquared (Feb 27, 2014)

Oh gosh I don't even want to add up everything I bought this month. It'd be painful.


----------



## eastofthesun (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BSquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh gosh I don't even want to add up everything I bought this month. It'd be painful.
I hear that!

Although, sometimes pain is a good motivator. I can't believe I was aiming for a no-buy and spent nearly $100. What kind of crap is that? Oh well, I'm looking at the damage, forgiving myself, and trying to be better next month. All with still knowing I was guilty in my mind, because that's important too.


----------



## BSquared (Feb 27, 2014)

I know right!? I'm just mostly angry at myself because I didn't just break my no-buy, I broke every freaking rule on it. No drugstore makeup? FAIL. No eyeshadow? FAIL. But being this angry makes me motivated for next month. And no there is literally not a single freaking thing I could justify "needing" next month.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 28, 2014)

aww. the clothes i got from banana republic aren't too flattering. i got a top that is a bit too tight but also super boxy and weird and also short?! and then i got a wrap dress. i dont know why i bother with wrap dresses. the chest area on these are always super unflattering (i'm going to have to pin this deep v up a bunch). Its also fairly long - it goes to the bottom of my knee. not a good look for someone who is 5'2. Also, the tie parts are SUPER long. they go past the floor if i only do a single knot! crazy right?


----------



## eastofthesun (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  aww. the clothes i got from banana republic aren't too flattering. i got a top that is a bit too tight but also super boxy and weird and also short?! and then i got a wrap dress. i dont know why i bother with wrap dresses. the chest area on these are always super unflattering (i'm going to have to pin this deep v up a bunch). Its also fairly long - it goes to the bottom of my knee. not a good look for someone who is 5'2. Also, the tie parts are SUPER long. they go past the floor if i only do a single knot! crazy right?
Oh no- you should return them and shop elsewhere. Sometimes a store just doesn't have clothes that fit your body type. You sound petite, you should go to Ann Taylor LOFT- they have sizes for women on the shorter side.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 28, 2014)

Taking east of the sun's idea: 

Quote: - use up my items from my P10P project. Or at least, make a huge dent. 

- stick to my low-buy budget. I am only allowed to make purchases when my paycheck arrives (so, every 2 weeks), and for a set "budget" per paycheck. More so than that, though, right now I am trying to remind myself that just because the money is there, does not mean it needs to be spent. 

- continue with the monday club, and play with my items during the weekend to come up with new combinations.

- research items I want to make sure I truly want them, and if they will work with my current makeup -- or, find cheaper alternatives. 

- start getting rid of stuff I never use. 

so february... 

*Goal: stick to a low buy. no more eyeshadow.*

*Status: missed the target. *

Darling girl cosmetics -- 3 shadows ....guh. wanted to try them. $20, after shipping, $23

morphe brushes -- $65.50 --- for...you guessed it... eyeshadow. 

Modnique -- $1.98 for some becca brushes (after a $15 credit I had)

Sephora -- $1.16 (after using a $25 giftcard for my birthday), for ...you guessed it... even more freaking eyeshadow. 

--- 

Total: 91.64

Verdict: Meh. 

I did OK. 

the one thing I did well on was that I stuck to a low-buy...My allowance for the month is $150 ($75 bi-weekly), and I managed to stay way below that.

The one thing I BOMBED was the "no more eyeshadow" rule I made for myself in January. OMFG. X--X.

Morphe's quality is lovely, so is darling girl's and I needed (read: wanted) something small and compact i could throw in an every-day bag in my purse, so out came the gift card for a nars single shadow in Nepal.

Did I need any of these? nope. now it's more eyeshadow to add to the "Please hit pan on me so I don't sit here staring guiltily at you" eyeshadow collection. I am not even going to count the eyeshadows I received for gifts for my birthday... those were already added to my ever-growing list of shiny powder products. I seriously need to lay off the buying eyeshadows and find ways to play with what I already have.

I also fell off the Monday Club bandwagon due to sickness/life/etc and the fact that, for the most part, I didn't wear even that much makeup in February. Mostly, it was a "slap on bb cream and powder, do brows, and maybe, maybe some eyeshadow if I'm feeling generous" kind of month. Perhaps the Monday Club can help me with the playing with my shinies part.

March and April will be a complete no-buy, due to the fact that we're buying a house, and any purchases that seem out of the ordinary can trigger the system into pinging for "fraud" or "money laundering" (yeah, even something as simple as opening a line of credit at say...Target... can ping you for fraud and have your application for purchasing of a house denied). So we are restricted to only necessary purchases such as groceries, gas, bills, etc.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 28, 2014)

Time for my recap!

Allowed:


**One* Glamour Doll Eyes order, preferably the Crazy in Love collection on Monday.  If not, then four more sample jars.  Whatever I get, this order should include one Hydraglaze, either the mini in the CiL collection or Crimson Nebula.  One or the other.  If I get the whole CiL set, I cannot get the separate CN.  (I do plan on getting all of the Hydraglazes because I really like the formula, but I have to pace myself, so I really hope they're up at least until the summer.) * I placed two orders -- one for four sample jars and one for the CiL collection -- but I'm giving myself a pass on the four-sample-jars order.  February as a rule sucks, and this one *really* sucked, so I deserve an extra round of goodies.  I didn't get that HydraGlaze, though.  I'll put it on the acceptable list for March!
**One* Geek Chic Cosmetics order.  I will wait and see what's going on with the Sherlock tin.*  I got the tin set, and that was it!  I haven't worn it yet, but I'm saving its first use for a binge-watching day.  Which will probably be Sunday.
*A replacement tube of bb cream.*  I finally got this one two weeks after I had originally planned, so that's a success, and *all* I bought at the amazing Asian makeup store was that bb cream!  Success!
*If I run out of shampoo and conditioner (actually possible this month!), I can get replacements. * I still haven't finished the bottles I was working on when I said this, and I didn't buy any, so this was a success as well!
*Goodies for my Quick &amp; Dirty Lupercalia swap (on another forum) person.  I'm still not sure what I'm getting this person, so that's a next-weekend purchase because I'll be plotting until then!*  I actually had an awesome plan for this, but then we were hit with days of snow right when I needed to do my shopping (I couldn't even set foot outside of my apartment due to ice, and then there were the stone stairs, and, yeah, I watched many, many episodes of _Fringe_ that weekend), and the plan fell apart, but I did end up getting other goodies for her.
*In two weeks (aka after next payday), I can place a BPAL order that will include one bottle (Forbidden Fruit) and one imp pack of soon-to-be-discontinued (TDB) oils plus an imp pack (also TDB) of spring/summer oils that are running low in the rollerballs (I may end up being able to get by with just one imp pack between the two.  I need to go through the list and my rollerballs to figure out what I need/want.  I definitely need more La Bella Donna Della Mia Mente for the spring!) * I tested Forbidden Fruit (I happened to have an imp in my stash) and decided that I can pass after all, and none of the other TDB oils are really *demanding* that I buy them now.  That order isn't getting placed after all.  And there was a Ragnarok (yes, as in the one involving Odin, Freyr, Loki, Thor, Hermoor, and Fenrir) update last week, and not one single oil appealed to me.  I'm holding out on getting any more BPAL until the last weekend of March (I need a bottle of Scherezade!  It's shaping up to be my Spring 2014 scent) since they're officially going to be at Emerald City Comic Con!
*Go ahead and keep the subs.*  I skipped Julep and Scratch!  Yay!  And I officially decided that I will not be renewing my Le Metier de Beaute sub.  It's just not me, and I tend to end up selling the stuff on eBay because I end up not caring about it, so I can let it go.  I think this just brings me down to a pre-paid Birchbox, a pre-paid GDE OTM, Fortune Cookie Soap, and Square Hue this month.
*$25 essence trend edition budget. * I bought a lip gloss pencil and a notebook.  That was it.  Nothing else from the one trend edition I found or even any of the new permanent collection stuff was appealing. Because I came in so under budget on this, I kind of transferred the leftover money to my GDE budget to alleviate the two-order guilt over there.
*Unless I get that Living Proof shampoo and conditioner listed above, my Sephora limit is $35, aka the usual minimum for the good GWP codes, and that depends on whether there is a good point perk.  No good perks = I won't bother ordering.  Not even the fragrance bonus point event can change this since I already have over 1300 points I'm *still* waiting to use!  They just haven't offered anything I've been interested in.  Plus I'm not really big on mainstream fragrance (BPAL, baby!) * Success!  I didn't buy one single thing even though I was seriously tempted by the Clean and L'Occitane point perks.

Banned:


*Shower gel (I'm *still* working through my partials after donating something like two dozen *unopened* bottles last summer.  It's really disturbing to think about how long it would have taken for me to get through that stuff if I had kept it all).*  I was given two small bottles of shower gel and some squishy soap (all from Lush) as a present.  I didn't buy it, so I'm calling this a success.  The shower gels were actually the two that I was thinking about splurging on this weekend as a celebration for getting an annual bonus, but now I don't have to justify the expense!
*Eyeliner.*  Success!  I didn't acquire *any*, even with points. 
*Blush, except essence trend edition blush (although I don't think there will be one coming out this month). * Well...  I didn't *buy* them with money, but I did order two cream blushes from Starlooks with points and a discount code (I also got a lipstick and a Tendergloss with the code.  I went $7 over, but I had been planning on buying the Tendergloss anyway, and I used eBay winnings, so I'm okay with this, especially since I did *not* get an eyeliner).  I would feel bad, but I've been coveting one of the blushes since June, and the code was a use-it-within-a-certain-amount-of-time-or-lose-it, so I'll call this one a success.
*Anything else, really, at least for the next two weeks.*  Eh...  Successful enough for my purposes.  I didn't bounce any checks or have to transfer money from savings to checking, and I still had a solid chunk of money in the bank before payday.  This is *highly* unusual for me! 

Put up on eBay:


*Five BPAL bottles a week.*  I put ten bottles up last weekend, but none of them have a single bid.  On the other hand, I *did* sell several makeup/skincare items in auctions that ended last Sunday, and I made well over a hundred bucks, so I'm going to call this one a work in progress.

Overall, while I didn't hit every goal, I *did* cut back on a few things I had planned on getting, and I did end the month not having to do the bank account shuffle just to get to payday, so I'm going to call it a great month.  Next stop:  March!


----------



## Antidentite (Feb 28, 2014)

I did alright this month up until about five minutes ago when LindaD posted that Atelier Cologne Cedrat Enivrant Coffret is showing up on Sephora.com for $85 instead of $170.  I am obsessed with Atelier, even if some of the fragrances do not have the best longevity.  Its a little insane to spend $85 on a fragrance I haven't yet sampled but I figure I could always break up the set and sell the bottle I didn't use on eBay.  Before this I spent $10 at beauty.com to get those free Stila items and I also bought 2 instain blushes at TheBalm's 50% sale (I think that was this month).  I also purchased a few things from Birchbox but I used giftcards and I really only bought things I didn't already have or needed replacements of.  I might place an order real quick to get my free eyeliner at Urban Decay but I'm apprehensive because of that damn $8 shipping charge, I guess I could just see it as paying $8 for an eyeliner which isn't too bad.  I am so overwhelmed with the number of samples I have, i'm hoping to put some up on ebay this weekend.


----------

